# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Mzzkc's Mind Games

## Mzzkc

Hiya, welcome to my inner sanctum. You'll find snacks and cookies on the left; the bathroom is on your right. Upstairs is where the scary things live. Don't go up there; I already called dibs.

*Guarantees:* 

I won't post the really boring stuff. Everything I post should be interesting on some level, or at the very least, important to me in some way. 

Brevity is key. I leave out a lot of mundane details so you don't have to wade through too much text in order to get to the good stuff. 

The "Mind Scars" will always be within spoiler tags. Expand them at your own risk. This is targeted mostly at people who know me IRL.

*Comments:* 

They make my day.

Really, they do.

*Rating System:*

I'll be rating my dreams based on several key factors: Importance, Action, Control, Vividness, Writing, Humor, General Awesomeness, and Bad-Assery.

The higher the ratings in each of these categories, the better overall score of the entry. However, I'll only be showing the overall score. It will be denoted by a 5 Star System. 

The stars can be found on the top right of single and multi-dream entries. Alternatively, you can use your eyes to find them. Go figure.

*BONUS ENTRIES OF DOOM! :*

These little gems are dreams from the past. I throw them in occasionally when I have nothing better to write about.

*Things to do:* 

Update this mo fo. Fo serious, yo.

Fix the oftentimes terrible writing.

*Disclaimer:* 

The writing presented in the journal is very raw. It's the result of a groggy head, and fingers, typing out whatever words come to mind. I don't have time to edit each and every thing, so expect a lot of grammatical issues with newer posts. I'll try to fix things as I read through them myself, but I won't be able to catch everything.

*Credits:* 

I use Banhurt's Dream Journal 2.5 to record and publish my dreams. It's awesome. You should use it too.

*5 Star Dreams:* 

Here's a list of Dreams I've given a 5 Star rating. If you read nothing else, read these.


★★★★★*A Night Out*★★★★★

★★★★★*Ka-Blammerz!*★★★★★

★★★★★*The Not So Subtle Knife*★★★★★

★★★★★*Hamburger in Paradise*★★★★★

★★★★★*Boom!*★★★★★

★★★★★*Yellow*★★★★★

★★★★★*Enter Ice*★★★★★

★★★★★*Crash Course in Control*★★★★★

★★★★★*Europium*★★★★★

★★★★★*Serious Business*★★★★★

----------


## Mzzkc

04.07.2009Staples (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







*Part 1: Glue*
★★★☆☆ So, I was back in High School, and everything was going great. I had a system of doing things that worked. I was getting good grades and my level of happiness was above average. Imagine my surprise when a new staff member was hired. Immediately, she started making changes for the 'safety' of the school. Outlawing anything and everything that could potentially harm someone or be disruptive. I became perturbed when she banned books from the classroom, because they were bound with staples, and staples could give you AIDS apparently. This affected me greatly, because I was a heavy reader, and couldn't make it through the day without my books. With these ridiculous rules in place, and my continuing effort to defy them, relations with my teachers suffered, as did my grades and happiness. I decided to fight back. What ensued was an epic, seemingly 4 hour long, debate over the merits of her actions. In the end it was concluded that books would be allowed, given the staples binding them were covered in Hot Glue.

*Part 2: Shitstorm*
★★☆☆☆This dream is a fragmented continuation of the "Staples" dream.

We're on the bus, heading to our field trip destination: A KISS Concert. I get off the bus, and make my way into the stadium, only to be stopped by the teachers. They tell me my recent behavior would not allow me to partake in the field trip. _This was all that bitch's doing,_ I said to myself. So, I found and told her that I would be going to the media and telling them of her recent 'safety changes.' "The shitstorm of bad publicity that'll come down on this school will lose you your job!" She backed off, and the dream ended before I could make my way back into the stadium, or unleash the aforementioned shitstorm.

_________________________


04.07.2009Dolphin Wars (Non-lucid)★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







Killer Dolphins run amok, disguised as humans. They're harvesting humans for some unknown reason. Friends are disappearing left and right, and our only hope for salvation is the one force strong enough to take the dolphins down: more dolphins. On the outskirts of campus lies the Killer Dolphin colony. Lifelong enemies of the On-Campus Dolphins, they would go to war with them in a heartbeat. But, in the end one freakish dolphin dog thing holds the fate of humanity in its furry flippers. . .

_DOLPHIN WARS! The summer smash coming soon to a cinema near you! Seriously, this dream played out exactly like a really bad sci-fi movie._

_________________________


05.07.2009A Useful Night (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







The night bore some pretty mundane dreams. I'll write only a brief synopsis, since these dreams aren't really worth remembering in a vast amount of detail.



*Spoiler* for _MIND SCAR_: 



*Dream: Bountiful Penis*
★★☆☆☆A rumor was spread that I had a large penis. Girls were propositioning themselves to me left and right, but I turned them all down due to some misfounded moral beliefs. For some reason, I was more interested in finding a bathroom. When I did, I spent the rest of the dream trying to pee. It was very frustrating.

Having to urinate doesn't happen often enough to be a useful dreamsign, but maybe I should consider making it one.




*Fragment: Poison*
★★☆☆☆A few Bleach style action scenes involving Ishida and some random shinigami. Poison gas plays a key roll.

This dream has some meaning because it's the first time I've dreamt about bleach.

*Dream: Needs Moar Nerf*
★★☆☆☆A brief dream in which the Dream Journal forum on DV suddenly allows posts relating to nerf guns and their modifications. I post write ups for a few of the mods I've done in the past, including my nerf lightsaber. In that write up, I mention that the small bit of hollow empty space in the bottom of the hilt can be used for storing socks for all your Humans vs. Zombies games.

This dream proved useful because of the whole throw socks into the back of the nerf lightsaber thing. I can't believe I never thought of that before.

----------


## Mzzkc

05.07.2009Glimpses of Lucidity (WBTB)
★☆☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Okay, so after writing down my dreams from the previous night, I decide I would go back to sleep. The fastest way I know how to do this is by trying to WILD. So, I layed down and essentially went to sleep. I layed there for what seemed like a very long time, not moving, not thinking about anything in particular. I decided to RC for the hell of it.

Surprisingly, the RC worked and I was, indeed, dreaming. I tried to get out of bed, but for some reason that ended up moving my real body.

RCing again failed miserably in my now raised position. I tried to go back to sleep again. Same method. After a much shorter time, I notice something is off, so I RC again.

Yeah, turns out I'm dreaming. I tried to get out of bed, but the same thing happened.

Well, damn, so much for ending my dry spell with a bang. I went back to sleep, but I went into an actual dream this time around. 

I'm not counting these as WILDs, because they were purely accidental and failed miserably.

----------


## Mzzkc

06.07.2009Baseball, Dances, and Math (Non-lucid)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







It's the top of the ninth, the score is 0-0. Two outs already on the board. I'm up to bat in a game and field that seems reminiscent of my old middle school. I start out swinging lefty, but miss the first ball. I remember that I'm a righty and step into the other box. Another swing and a miss. It's at this point I realize the bat itself has a large chunk of it broken off. I step out of the box, intending to fix this problem. I must have at some level realized I was dreaming, because all it took was a little will power and running my hands along the bat to fill in the rather large spot where the break was. 

Immediately, I felt the difference in the weight of the bat. I stepped back into the batter's box. I mention that, with these new repairs, I'm 2/3 more likely to hit the ball. The pitcher, feeling my intent to knock it out of the park, walked me to first. The next batter hit a line drive through second which the second baseman missed. I somehow managed to make a run on that play. The next batter hit a home run, putting us up by three. Then we switched sides. I have no idea who got out, but w/e. They managed to get one controversial run that evoked an argument among the players and caused the game to be shut down by the person moderating it. After that, it was off to the dance.

I hate dances, so it makes sense that this next part was relatively short. 

I go to the dance and enter the only open bathroom, with a classmate, at the end of the hall. Freshening up involves shaving, and dabbing my rampaging acne with a wet paper towel. When I'm done, I make my way through the throng of people. The dark atmosphere and hairdos reminded me of the late 90's. However, it isn't long before I recall I have a math quiz to get to.

The quiz is in a room from my old high school. I take a seat. And grab the stack of papers sitting there, thinking them to be the quiz. They were, but these quizes were already graded. I noticed a few hundreds, so I figured that despite my lack of studying I would be fine. I give papers back to the teacher and somehow procure a blank quiz. Let's just say when you combine simple Calculus concepts with Discrete Math concepts, and more advanced Calculus concepts, and horribly impossible questions that have no way to be solved, you get one bitch of a quiz. It didn't help that the teacher was standing over me half the time. I'm really self conscious about my Math. . .

The dream ended before I could finish the quiz.

My next dream involved some crazy mixture of Pokemon, Phantasy Star Online, traditional Japanese RPGs, and platforming. Much of it was pretty abstract, convoluted, and would be difficult to write about. So, I'm not going to.
_________________________

06.07.2009Action Fragments (Non-lucid)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







A lot of action dreams. I can't remember many of the details unfortunately. I'm pretty sure there were swords involved.

----------


## Mzzkc

07.07.2009Mysterious Majors (WILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







This was a somewhat accidental V-WILD. I was simply trying to get back to sleep when, for some reason, I started imagining landscapes passing by at high speed. Similar to what happens when you drive, but minus the car. The visualizations became more and more vivid, and at that point I tried to throw myself into them.

I was pretty sure I was dreaming at this point, but I wanted to immerse myself more fully within the dream before attempting a goal. After what happened with those last lucids, I didn't want to blow this one the same way. I kept running within my dream in order to keep the landscape moving. I thought this might help stabilize. Trees and green fields were whizzing by in my peripherals. 

Hey, was that CTB up ahead? He was motioning for me to follow. _Sure_, I thought, _Why not? It can't hurt, right?_He was running pretty fast, so to keep up speed I lifted myself off the ground and propelled through the air via Hover. Fly would be too fast for this. Soon we got to the treeline of a dark mossy forest. I had struggled to hold onto my accidental lucidity for some time now, but it was here that I lost it.

Dropping down to the ground, I followed CTB into the brush. There was a steep slippery dirt packed slope. CTB started down it, but when I followed it was like a water slide made of dirt. Slippery and impossible to stop myself from sliding down, as hard as I tried. The look in CTB's eyes were starting to unnerve me. Where was he taking me? 

A short trek through the woods later and we came upon a house. It was an old house, but nothing overly creepy. CTB goes up to the door and knocks. A grizzled man comes out and asks what we want. CTB gave him some kind of code or password or something and the man's disposition changed. He becomes slightly more perturbed than he already was. 

"So, you don't think any of the traditional Majors at your school are right for you? The curriculum is too drab, not _exciting_ enough. You you want to try one of those secret Majors you've heard about through rumors. What's your Major, boy?" He demanded of CTB. CTB replied honestly, and the old man thinks for a minute before pulling a sheet out of nowhere. On it is a list of odd acronyms. He points one out in particular and describes what it would entail. This goes on for a little while, each explanation of these secret Majors bringing vivid images to mind. The dream ends before we can choose one.

I'm disappointed in my inability to DILD as of late. Every lucid in the past few months has been some kind of WILD. It's starting to piss me off a little bit. I'm gonna count this one as my 20th WILD, though, which is a good start, I guess. I still miss that month where I averaged 10 lucids a week. . . I didn't think I'd ever say this, but maybe things will get better once I head back to school, and have a more regular sleep schedule.
_________________________

07.07.2009Ninja Buses from the Sea (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







*Fragment: Bus*
★★★☆☆I'm getting off the school bus, but I don't want to. There are so many interesting characters on it.

*Fragment: Ninja Warrior:*
★★☆☆☆In the final stage of Ninja Warrior, two competitors remain. Nagato, and some other dude. This season, they have both of them attempt the last obstacle at once. The other dude bails out after making a mistake, and Nagato follows suit due to comradery or something like that.

*Dream: Research*
★★★★☆An interesting pond/pool has been discovered. In it lives wildlife, the likes of which have never been seen before. They exhibit new behaviors and marvelous abilities. Like a Seahorse that can fly, for instance. So, we do what any good scientists would do. We drain the water, and throw all the animals into a large cooler for further study in a more controlled environment.

----------


## Mzzkc

08.07.2009Bleached Grammar (Non-lucid)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Characters from Bleach are in my grammar class. They are answering questions, posed in English, about English, in Japanese. Subs ensue. It is lulz worthy. After class, Renji lends me his body to use as pants. 

I had other dreams, but they were all incredibly boring and not worth remembering, IMO. I haven't had a truly interesting dream lately. I might post something awesome from my failed attempt at a paper DJ later today. Right now though, I have to drive my family around for half of the day.

----------


## Mzzkc

09.07.2009A Night Out (DILD)
★★★★★NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






There's an HvZ game afoot. I'm speeding down the road to my old high school because there's a mission going down in the area. My old Maxima handles beautifully at those speeds, but, with the traffic, I can't get to the left lane in time, so I'm forced onward. The roads by these residential townhouses were too small to drive through in order to turn around, so I had to wait 'till I reached the end of the street. 

When I got there, I parked, got out, and made my way through a building into a plaza, of sorts, with a colorfully tiled ground and a round stone fountain. It was a clear, almost eerie, night. A dark blue atmosphere lined the skyline, wafts of orange tint flowed through the countless stars. Each star burned brightly, making up for the lack of moon. The click of nerf guns could be heard in the distance. I had to get moving.

Making my way back through the lightless building, a girl bursts through the front door, running wildly past me, dropping a bunch of sonic micros as she goes. _Crap, I don't have any of my gear,_ I thought, frantically gathering as many of the darts up as I could. As I approached the front door, it started to open. Knowing there would be a zombie behind it, I chucked my load of newly acquired darts. My victim was peppered with black foam and orange rubber. Too bad she wasn't even playing.

Not letting that ruin my fun, I magically made my way back to the school, on foot, via time lapse. Dreams are cool like that. The lobby had a sickening tinge to it, like you would find in an abandoned hospital. There were traces of mold growing in the corners. Black grime thinly coated the walls. My nerves were starting to get the best of me. Suddenly, out of nowhere, I'm ambushed. But, this isn't your typical HvZ player, this is a full blown zombie. She jumps on me, digging her fingernails into my neck. _There's no way this can be happening. This has to be a dream.

__It is a dream._ The realization swept over me, and as the room around me started to become clearer and more vivid, so did the foul thing grasping onto me. I tried very hard not to look into its blue veined and rotting face as I attempted to rip off its head. However, the harder and harder I tried, the more she held onto me and the less her neck would budge. Brute force wasn't working. 
*Spoiler* for _MIND SCAR_: 



I would have to try a different approach if I wanted to attempt any of my goals. I would have to sympathize with this monster.

I looked it straight in its big blue eyes. Its long, matted, black hair tossed about in its attempts to eat me. Was it just me, or did this girl look a lot like River from Firefly? She totally was. I was getting attacked and violently clung onto by a zombie version of River. If that's not the definition of hawt, I don't know what is. So, my lust got the better of me and she started giving me a hand job. I had a small orgasm, but before we could do anything else, the bird started squawking.





I hate that bird so much.

Edit for clarification: My mother owns a bird that likes to squawk very loudly in the morning after it's been uncovered.

----------


## Mzzkc

10.07.2009But, Officer, I'm Telling You The Truth! (Non-lucid)
★☆☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






I go into the grocery store to pick up a pack of gum I bought a few days ago. Security thinks I'm shoplifting and take me to see the manager. I'm unable to produce a valid receipt, and I'm completely broke, so in order to pay for it he gives me a job.

This was the most interesting thing that happened, which is really sad. I had something resembling a lucid at the beginning of the night. It was an amazing experience, but I'm not entirely sure it was a dream, so I don't want to count it as such. . .

----------


## Mzzkc

11.07.2009Festival! Festival! (Non-lucid)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







So, a majority of the details in the dreams I had last night I've lost, thanks to a rude awakening by my brother who needed a ride to work. This is a shame because there were two dreams that were a lot of fun.

I can't recall the details, but for some reason my father was messing around, and wasn't letting me into the hybrid. We were in a place that seemed to be a mixture of a European touristy city and Baltimore's Inner Harbor. My dad took off, leaving the window open and me holding on. I tried to keep up with the outrageously slow speeds the hybrid is capable of, but was tiring out quickly. This triggered a dream reflex and I started Hovering, which allowed me to easily keep up, and get an amazing view of the moonlit water and hotels and the festival that was going on. 

Unfortunately, that's all I can remember of that dream.
_________________________

11.07.2009Flying Feces (Non-lucid)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







The next full dream I can recall was a good one.

Some scientists were conducting experiments in order to better understand consciousness and the idea of self. I was their subject. I didn't know it at the time, but I was a clone. Newly created, devoid of any previous experience or thought. An empty shell. As they went ahead with their experimentation, I wondered what they were testing me for. I caught bits and pieces of what they were discussing, and thought, _why do they need to know if I'm me, I am me_. At 'I am me', realization washed over me. I became fully conscious, not lucid mind you, but aware enough to break free of my restraints, and Fly out of the facility.

As I flew around, just generally enjoying myself, the dream progressed. I found out that I was in fact a clone, and that the person they had cloned me from was very rich and currently in a coma. Close to death, he had a fiance who was going to get everything. She didn't even love the man, so I took his place, feigned a miraculous recovery, and proceeded to teach her a lesson. It ended with her jumping into an open sewer line that was filled with liquefied feces and other excrement. I'm pretty sure she drowned, but my brother woke me before I could find out.

----------


## Mzzkc

13.07.2009Ka-Blammerz! (DILD)
★★★★★NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






This is a long one, so I'll cut out the unimportant bits.

We're on a bus heading out to a lodge somewhere. There are some douche bags on the bus, some antics ensue, not really that important. We're in Florida and heading through some of the sketchier parts. We've been on the bus for awhile, when the driver finally decides to pull over, stating he will not be going through that section of town. Instead, we're going to be walking around it since there's no other route. We get out and start making our way to a swampy area. A car pulls around and the Bus Driver hangs back. Turns out a drug deal or something is going down, and the bus driver gets killed. By now I'm in the swamp, but I can't move very quickly through the slush. On top of that, the people who just offed the bus driver are coming for us now. This triggers that handy dream reflex of mine and in an instant, I'm Flying away.

The best part is I gained lucidity doing it. Sweet, finally, a legit DILD. I stabilized for a moment, rubbing my hands, before deciding to get right on the Task of the Month. I had it all planned out, I was going to activate the Self Destruct power from CoH. I "clicked" on the power (this is really abstract and hard to explain) and started through the animations. The red 10, 9, 8, started counting down over my head. I crossed my arms and hunched over, there was no electricity shooting off my body like in the game animation, but when the countdown hit 0 I released. It was one of the weirdest and coolest sensations ever. I could feel the blast engulfing and vaporizing my pursuers and the classmates around me. I saw pixelated specks of red and puffs of orange as my body became nothingness. I was gone and so were many of the things around me. I floated like that for a moment, in that serene state, before reconstructing my body. 

That part wasn't too tricky, it just involved realizing my physical body was in my bed, and emulating what I felt outside the dream. That destabilized it a bit though, and I had to stabilize again. After that, I went into the nearby house and interacted with a few DCs, my lucidity waning, but still there. Most of them were people from the bus I hadn't seen before. The house was filled with old nerf guns and this one guy had a mini uzi that shot needles. I told him to shoot me with it, he did, and I stopped the projectiles a la Neo. After a short time chatting with them, I figured I'd attempt to locate my DG. It had been awhile since I had talked with her, and our last conversation was very insightful. So I casually asked the group if anyone knew where she was. 

Surprisingly, they told me she was just up ahead, and sure enough, she came out from the other room. This conversation proved to be almost as insightful as the last one. We talked about the nature of reality, death, and she told me about a few drugs I should look into. I hadn't remembered hearing about these drugs before, but some of them turned out to be real, which was odd. One was Pepp, a hangover relief thingy (I don't drink, so this was weird), and one was Melox, or Meloxicam, an anti-inflammatory. The other one was Persep or something like that, I couldn't find anything on that upon waking. I knew the dream was ending soon, because my stabilization techniques weren't working well. So I said my goodbyes, went over the drugs once more to memorize their names, and woke up.

----------


## Mzzkc

16.07.2009Fragments From a Restless Night (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







So, I was in an accident the other day, which sucks because I had some great dreams I didn't get a chance to record. I need to start getting back on top of this. I think it has been helping for the most part. Regardless, all these were from last night.

*Dream: Sligh Magic*
★★★☆☆I'm playing a game of Magic. The actual match is done using the cards, but the environment we're playing in is pretty wild. I'm on a volcano type thing. I've got a red sligh deck and my opening hand is ridonkulous, except for the fact I have no mana sources. I figure it'll be fine since I'm going second, and all I'll need is one land to dominate the game. I end up not getting a single land the entire game. . .

*Dream: Forge Me a New One*
★★☆☆☆A few friends and myself are working on a joint Forging project to increase the structural integrity of an old map. I'm trying to place a particular object, but I can't find it for some reason. It turns out my friend, whose system I'm using, doesn't have access to that piece because it was a special exclusive item you either had to pay for or be given by Bungie.

*Dream: Wait, How Did You Get On This Topic?*
★★☆☆☆I'm attending a class/workshop on Lucid Dreaming. It turns into a technical seminar on how to efficiently organize our school accounts for maximum software development potential.

*Fragment: Not So Bad-Ass Now, Are Ya?*
★★★☆☆Using abstract methods, I'm trying to play episodes of bleach in a VLC like media player that didn't really exist. In one instance, Byakuya tries to stop me, but I kick his ass with the help of Yoruichi.

----------


## Mzzkc

17.07.2009Game Night (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







Good night for dreaming, bad night for recall.

*Fragmented Dream: Crappy Wizards*
★★★★☆I'm in a Gauntlet/D&D style RPG with some friends. I'm playing the wizard. I had joined in midway through, as we were going about, slaughtering these creatures and gaining XP, we eventually reached a checkpoint. Everyone got an XP bonus and most of my friends were now level 5 or 6. They were all offered class upgrades, but I was stuck as a crappy level 3 wizard that could only use a bow and magic potions. The detail was nice though. The only reason I remember this one was because of the bleakness and beauty of the environment.

*Fragment: Gaming with the Ex*
★☆☆☆☆In another game this time around, similar, but different. My Ex is playing with us, but she has to leave halfway through a mission due to some prior obligations.

*Fragment: Hammer Away*
★★☆☆☆I'm hitting this girl with SSB hammers for reasons I can't recall. She's having a good time, but she never goes flying from any one hit, which frustrates me.

----------


## Mzzkc

18.07.2009The Not So Subtle Knife (DILD)
★★★★★NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







I've lost a lot of the details involving the leadup and aftermath of this brief brush with lucidity, so bear with me.

I'm in a young girl's body, pants off, lounging on a roof overlooking campus. I'm halfway in the window and halfway out of it, just enjoying the view and the warm sun. The plot gets convoluted from here, as I start to interact with this mysterious race of anthropomorphic cats. As this happens, I gradually switch bodies until I'm in my own. One things leads to another, and, before I know it, I'm in a knife fight with one of them. He's got a brown wooden dagger, and I've got a steel single edged blade. We exchange blows, deflecting and blocking each strike. Something seems off about this fight. As I begin to realize I'm dreaming, a surge of confidence rushes through me.

He slashes at me. I keep my stance, but let the blows hit, knowing he can't harm me. His blade is sharp, but all I feel are small scratches across my chest and arms. I smirk, playtime is over. I whip out a katana and start my assault. I parry his thrusts, and counter with a few solid slashes to his neck. 

My katana is dull. My slashes result only in shallow scrapes. I try to sharpen it, imagining a nearby ledge to be a rotating whetstone. Sparks fly, but the fight continues and I don't get a chance to properly sharpen it. He comes at me again. I throw my useless blade aside and initiate a grapple. Disarming him, I take his dagger, still with control of his wrists, and hack off his right arm. The knife cuts beautifully through his skin and cleanly through the bone. I do the same to his left arm, leaving him helpless and unable to fight. 

At this point, he turns into my mother, who complains that she won't be able to drive to get my brother from work now. Taken aback, I kinda just ignore it and leave the area. I feel as though I have to escape. More of those beings appear in the lumber yard, outside with me. They jump on oddly shaped logs which then turn into flying creatures they ride away on. As I look for one of my own, a rather large cat-man-thing on one of those creatures starts to barrel toward me. Behind a pile of large logs, I see my mount.  When I make my way behind this pile, the being crashes into the pile of logs, sending them flying at me. I use TK to stop them from hitting me, but the force of the logs, and the force I used against them, pushes me violently against the fence behind me. 

Pissed off now, I grab one of the huge tumbling logs. Wrapping both arms around it I swing and connect with the being's creature, smashing it down into the ground. Somehow, it gets up and starts to run away. I say something along the lines of "How dare you do that in _my_ dream!" and pursue him on foot, dashing quickly across the sodden dirt ground. Realizing I'm not going to be catching up to him, I put the huge log under one arm and try to flip over his vehicle/creature with TK. The best I manage to do is shake it up a bit, but the guy gets away.

From there, I lost what little lucidity I had and the dream progressed into nonsensical events involving solicitors, picking my brother up from work, and my green trench coat. I kept the knife with me throughout the whole thing, though. It was a nice blade. 

I remember thinking that I wish I could keep it for use in other dreams, but w/e. I mostly wrote about this one for the fight scene.
_________________________

18.07.2009Random Fragments of Randomness (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







*Fragment: Damned Porn Sites*
★★☆☆☆I'm scanning my brother's old system for viruses. He ends up having over 250 problems/viruses that need addressing and removal.

*Fragment: Nerf War*
★★★☆☆Something about a nerf wars group on campus that I joined that has wars with other groups at all times, everywhere.

*Fragment: Accidents Happen*
★☆☆☆☆I pulled over where I had my accident because something else was happening there. I don't remember what though. Prolly another accident.

*Fragment: High Ground*
★★☆☆☆I took the high ground to get where I was going. Supposedly it was more dangerous. I'm not sure why, or where I was even going for that matter.

*Fragment: Action Movies*
★★★☆☆I watched some really bad action movies with friends from the previously mentioned group.

----------


## Mzzkc

19.07.2009Fight! (Non-lucid)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







It's another Bleach style dream. However, there are no real characters from the show. To prepare for a final battle I go around fighting in order to establish my skill as a combatant. I spend the entire dream fighting things like Hollow and Arrancar. It was fun, but the final battle never happened.
_________________________

19.07.2009Guitar Hero Duo (Non-lucid)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







I was at a gig that a popular group was doing. They were putting together a Guitar Hero Band for the latest game featuring their music. I end up volunteering for the guitar spot, but it's a toss up between me and this other guy, who just started playing the game a week ago, but has shown ridiculous growth in skill. We have a face off. We're playing Cliffs of Dover, I'm doing great, but my guitar is having double strum issues. I mention it, and they check it out before agreeing with me and giving me a new controller. But instead of just a normal face-off, the guy and I decide to travel around playing at various venues nationwide, improving our skills as we go. We get better and better before, eventually, we decide to both play guitar in the band.
_________________________

19.07.2009Resident Halo (Non-lucid)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







I'm playing matchmaking in Halo 3. I'm at my former skill level, but there are these new setting that allow you to set your difficulty. At Very Hard, you do less damage and are much easier to kill. At Very Easy you deal a bit more damage and it takes a lot to kill you. I'm playing with my skill set to Very Hard, but most people are playing on Very Easy. I'm wiping the floor with everyone, and continue to do so until the dream suddenly turns into a zombie dream.

I give the shotgun to a friend and elect to use a Katana to cut down any zombies in my path. We end up in the building's Hospital Ward, which before long is overflowing with zombies. I'm slashing away, holding up the rear as our group makes it to the stairs that lead outside. I jump down the stairs entire flights at a time, as they wind down ever closer to the outside world. A zombie is waiting in ambush as I head outside, but a sword lodged in his brain stops him dead. In the end, once we reach a grassy hill, it turns out the whole thing was just a simulation and we didn't have anything to worry about. All of a sudden, someone in the group starts convulsing. Everyone looks at each other, realizing this wasn't part of the simulation. Before a real zombie outbreak can start, though, I wake myself up because I don't feel like dealing with it.

----------


## Mzzkc

20.07.2009A Stormy Day (DILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






I'm participating as an extra in an SNL like skit. We're supposed to be interrupting the President's speech with scripted blurbs and humorous anecdotes. The President doesn't know the joke's on him, but he's a good sport about it. I can't recall my lines, so I improvised them when it seemed like someone was giving me a cue.

After the show, a huge storm hit. It turns out the storm, and in fact all weather, was being secretly controlled by the government, and this heavy storm was created just so the VP could get home a little earlier. After the various pieces of the equipment used to control the weather are shown to me, the VP starts to head out of the room in a car. I get the door for him. The door leads out into my house's hallway, and I make my way down the stairs to the front door, which I open so he can get out more easily. I marvel at the change of scenery and think to myself it's okay, because I'm just dreaming.

Nice. However, I don't really have any goals, so I figure I'll just go along with things for now. As I head outside, I figure it'll be really cool to race the VP in my Maxima. For practice, I sit down as if I were in it, floating in the air, and hit where the accelerator would be. I rush forward, gaining ludicrous amounts of speed. The wind and rain whips at my body, but I just keep accelerating. As I come to the end of the court, I whip the the non existent wheel to the left, pulling the e-brake. I end up spinning out onto a neighbor's yard, but it's all good since I'm not even in a car. I drop down and notice some EPA trucks driving around the neighborhood, which was still in a downpour. 

I head back to the house and there's the VP's van heading out of the driveway. I decide to reaffirm my TK abilities, since I had trouble flipping a vehicle during my last LD. I flick my wrist, reaching out like I normally would for TK. It shakes the suspension a bit, but it doesn't flip. I try again, putting more force into lifting the front end this time. I succeed in flipping the van onto it's back. Happy with my success, I continue my way back to the house. A couple of EPA vans start coming down the court to aid the other vehicle. A little more confident now, I TK push one of them onto it's side, and flip the other one into the air, where it does a full flip before landing on it's side. Each grinds to a halt.

I finally get back to the house, only to find the VP is still in the Kitchen cooking with my brother and mom. The dream is starting to fade at this point, so I do my best to stabilize. It doesn't help much, but I figure I've got clarity enough for one more thing. I ask everyone in the kitchen if they could tell me where my DG was. They tell me that she's "upstairs on the table". I start to head upstairs, but the dream is fading now. I have my doubts that she's going to be "upstairs on the table" considering there is no table upstairs. So I head back to the front window to see all the EPA trucks I flipped earlier have jumper cables hooked up to my car's battery. "Wow, way to be douchebags." 

And with that, I woke up.

----------


## Mzzkc

21.07.2009They Speak Japanese in Portugal (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







*Dream: P.TM Live*
★★★★☆After a live showing of Portugal. The Man, I get to hang out with the band. They turn out to be really cool guys. They have a jam session, playing songs from their new album, and the music is truly amazing.

*Dream: That's Not Right*
★★☆☆☆I'm taking a Japanese course, and the guy who's teaching it is pretty cool, but I don't think anything he taught us was even remotely right.

----------


## Mzzkc

22.07.2009Hamburger in Paradise (DILD)
★★★★★NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







'Twas an Epic LD, lots of fighting, but I can't remember too many of the details; it was a long one.

It started out partway into things. I was staying in this odd hotel. It was very large and sprawled out instead of up. The room I was staying in was like any old guest room you'd fine in someone's house, except it was about twice as large. and could fit at least 5 people comfortably. However I was the only one staying there.

Some things happen that I have difficulty recalling in detail, but it involves further developing the area we are in. It turns out the hotel is part of this crappy public school and gang violence is on the rise. I decide I need to leave since this isn't even my school, and half the people here don't even know the school's alma mater. I leave with the counselor, but we are followed by this kid in a red jacket. As we enter the car he pulls out a switchblade and tries to mug us and take the car. 

All the while he had been following us I had been fingering the butterfly knife in my pocket and watching his shadow follow ours. I whipped it out and flipped it open, lunging at him. He's much more experience than I am and gets a solid cut across my arm, while I just nick his shoulder. I manage a few wrist cuts, but his form is much better than mine and he tears up my arm and neck, spilling blood everywhere. Not one to give up so easily, I manage to subdue him, and, with several stabs to the head later, he dies.

He turns into a ghost and wonders why I can see him. I explain to him my role in helping people cross over, and give him a stereotypical speel on how he has to scare people in order to gain more energy. It's really dumb, but I don't think so at the time.

I'm back in the hotel room, trying to lie down to sleep. Stuff happens that eventually has me with an old teacher and my brother at the arcade/casino of the hotel. There are some odd games there, one particular game they were playing was like a crane game, but with false gold and odd shaped things inside. They were playing that one for awhile. I told them how dumb it was and how worthless the prizes were, but my old teacher told me to stop spoiling the fun.

At this point, my Chick-Fil-A and Burger King meals were ready, so I took them and started walking away. I wonder how I'm going to eat all this food, but a voice in my head blurts in, saying relax it's a dream, eat away. 

Yeah, you're right, it is a dream, I think strolling on as if nothing drastic had really changed. I make my way back to the front doors where this guy shouts, pulls out an uzi, and shouts something along the lines of "Everyone down, unless you want to volunteer to let us have some fun with you." I'm getting a kick out of all the people screaming and dropping to the ground. I just walk up to the guy, bags of food still in my right hand. I say to him, "Yeah, sure I'll volunteer," raising my other hand like you would to volunteer for something in a classroom. He looks at me weird, tells me to stay right there, and then runs back outside where he starts assembling his cohorts. There's a lot of them.

Well, crap, now how am I gonna enjoy my meal. There's no way I can fight that many with only one hand. So I run away. At first they're hot on my tail, but a few short range TPs put enough distance between us for a little more comfort, not that I was worried. The TPs destabilized things a bit, due to the sudden and forcible change in scenery. I stabilized by rubbing my hands together and focusing on the room I was now in. White walls, and lots of people on little white cots. I go into the corner, behind a white shelf that blocks most of the room from view, and pull out the Whopper. I take a bite. I normally don't eat in lucids, but maybe I should, because god this was delicious. The evil dudes were still looking for me and even came into the room and kidnapped a few kids and threw them onto crosses and into cramped coffin like boxes. But, I was chill, knowing it was just a dream, so I just kept eating my burger. It was moist and hot and meaty, with crunchy toppings like cold lettuce and sweet onions and pickles, can't forget those pickles.

At the time I didn't even know I was completing the basic task. *facepalm*

When I was satisfied, I got up and decided to go help those kids from earlier. I needed some more practice, so I did a few more short range TPs until I reached this large archway, with a few henchmen a little further in. I looked at my hand and decided to try out some close range energy blasts, since I suck at them. I start to build up a charge in my right hand and rushed at the closest guard. When they see me, a few random DCs think I'm one of their favorite super heroes and call out what they think is my name. Dumb DCs distract me and all I end up doing is forcibly grabbing the dude's face. To follow up, I punch him in the kidney, bringing my leg behind his, and twist my body, pummeling his head down into the cement ground, creating a big indent in it. With him down, I move onto his friends. 

I figure I wouldn't do anything fancy here. Just brute strength and martial arts. A spinning jump hook kick to the head takes out one guy, and the other dude backs off, so I ignore him. Another group of henchmen go scrambling as I approach them. Before they can all get away I grab one by the collar and fling him violently downward, making my way to the carriages that housed the kids, on their crosses, in their coffin-like boxes.


*Spoiler* for _MIND SCAR (No PTD, it has nothing to do with the children.)_: 



Guarding the carriages were two identical women. Tanned brunettes, wearing red dresses and high heels. A few jabs to the solar plexus and a rib shattering elbow to the kidney brings down the first. _Talk about rape_, I thought. "Hey, that's not a bad idea," I say aloud, smirking, as the other lady looks at me warily. Normally I'm against this kind of thing, but I believe bad guys should always get what's coming to them. So I run at her, pulling open my pants. A look of surprise hits her face as she turns tail and runs. I grab her by the hips, lift her up, bring her down, and penetrate her. She's still an enemy, so I'm think of a good way to kill her. _Hell,_ I think_, why not just extend my penis 'till it bursts out her head. 
_
So that's what I do, except she's arching her head forward, so the best I can do is try to explode it through the neck. As the skin on the back of the neck starts to give way, I begin to lose my grasp on the dream. Sure enough, as her screams of pleasure and pain start to fade away,




I find myself back in bed.

----------


## Mzzkc

I woke up too early to have any decent dreams. Every single one I can remember was boring as hell. 

I'm just gonna pretend last night didn't happen. I'm sure it won't affect my already deteriorating mental state too badly.

On a completely unrelated note that, I assure you, is totally unrelated. I'm no longer looking forward to my schedule next semester. My three hardest classes are every Tuesday and Thursday from 10AM to 2PM, without breaks in between. What the hell was I thinking. . .

----------


## Mzzkc

24.07.2009Bleh (Non-lucid)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






A restless night with a few fragments I don't remember, and a long ass dream involving. . . 

The Harry Potter universe, the sacrifice of three good friends in order to ensure an end to the evil that plagued us, going back in time involuntarily to make amends and try to save those friends, shirking my responsibilities in order to play Guitar Hero, characters from the Pokemon universe and their Pokemon coming to our aid, and standing my ground, alone, against an endless horde of undead.

It wasn't as exciting as it sounds, and I don't have time to write about it anyways, so this will just have to be enough for me to recall the whole thing.

----------


## Mzzkc

25.07.2009Brains: Complications (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






PTD joined DV and was on the forums asking about WILDs. He was having a bit of trouble, so I told him I would get into a dream real fast to help him out. I was already in my bed so I decided to WILD. It was surprisingly easy and only took a few seconds. I ended up in a FA so I RCed.

Yep. Looks like it's a dream. _Now to get up so I can go and fight him and eat his brains._ Unfortunately, every time I got to the edge of the bed, I rubberbanded back into my original position. Unable to get out of bed, after using a variety of techniques, I got quite frustrated. Eventually I RCed again.

I'm awake. You got lucky this time PTD. Next time, your brains shall be mine!

----------


## Mzzkc

26.07.2009I'm OP in HvZ (Non-lucid)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Another game of HvZ is happening. I'm in the middle of a mission, running through the woods. I use an onion to activate my motion tracker. As if by magic, I can see, in the corner of my sight, a little box with blinking red and yellow dots to denote where zombies and friendlies are. Up ahead at the weapons cache are a bunch of zombies waiting in ambush, but behind me there are three or 4 right on my tail. I've got my recon with a modified LED attachment to help me make my way through the brush. I'm moving at a good pace, but my fellow humans are going much faster than I. 

I decide to take a different route and start moving SW from my previous Eastern path. The zombies don't notice and keep moving ahead. I play cat and mouse with them for awhile, me being the mouse, before all the humans and zombies finally make it to an open field. A firefight ensues. My recon gets great ranges and is pretty accurate. In the dream it was deadly accurate. I was pegging zombies from 40' away. My super clip of ten darts was running out fast. I had to rely on my new NF to save me on one occasion. 

A few of my friends had already been tagged and it was only a matter of time before they turned. In the mean time, a bunch of the zombies I had taken out were becoming un-stunned. I re-stunned them, but was soon almost out of ammo. I un-holstered a Maverick and started firing away, running back toward the end of the field, by some more woods. I needed more ammo and I needed it now. I reach out my hand to the fallen darts littering the wet grass. I pull them all toward me using TK. I only manage to get a few at a time, but I quickly learn I can easily control the darts this way. I spin them around and fling them at the incoming zombies, taking out two or three a volley. It was quite fun. Unfortunately, the dream ended soon after that.

----------


## Mzzkc

27.07.2009Tractor Scoop Thingy (Non-lucid)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







I'm required to play a point and click simulation type game where you convert an area of ascii characters over a plot of land into marketing districts. The more you convert the bigger your cursor get, and the larger the payout. There's a special ability that lets you wipe the board completely for whatever everything is worth at the time. I soon find out this is not the way to go, and before long my cursor has grown to several mile diameter. I'm now playing this game with Dwight Schrute from the Office. We've ranked up over 100 million dollars in revenue from our districts. Suddenly we're attacked by a bear. We run away, I expect Dwight to fight the bear with his bare hands, but instead the bear runs past us in fear and dwight hits it with a one of the construction tractor thingies with the large scoop on the front. <.<
_________________________

27.07.2009'Cause That's How Currents Work (Non-lucid)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







The previous dream continues into what seems like a survival situation. The "storm of the millennium" hits and starts to destroy the landscape around us. We're in a city, on the bay, but there's large ice formations all over the place. I'm on one of the ice formations when the storm hits. It break apart and sends me hurtling into the bay. The only way I can survive is by letting the the ridiculous currents take me around the world and back to the states. Yeah, it was weird.
_________________________

27.07.2009Behind Enemy Lines (Non-lucid)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







A military scenario evolves from the previous dream. Myself and a company of about six men are in a large canyon. Surrounding us is literally an entire army. They're on a mission to eradicate us, but espionage ensues and we somehow manage to get them to follow orders to leave us alone. We all make our way back to the nearby high school, snipers and other weapons in tow.
_________________________

27.07.2009Sketchy Much? (Non-lucid)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







Uh-oh, I'm late for my class. I just had two classes and it already seems like it's been a ridiculous day. My hardest class is up next, but it turns out it's not what I expected to be. Instead of a Data Structures class, it's a class on Lucid Dreaming! Yay, what luck! A subject I already know so much about! The start of the class is pretty basic and seems legit enough, but when the teacher starts bringing up sketchy topics, and turning into a demon when she starts covering "conspiracies", and then summoning the "prince of darkness" into our classroom. . . Well, let's just say I decided to leave before things got even more out of hand.
_________________________

27.07.2009I Call Hax (Non-lucid)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







I fire up the Xbox, and make a new silver account. There's this new game that comes out free on all Xbox's. It's a foot race game where you try to get the best times against people around the world. I start the game up and make my avatar, it looks more Mii-ish than usual. The game itself has sluggish controls. I'm actually inside the game as my avatar, but that's normal for me whenever I play games, so I pay it no mind. Anyways, I'm having some trouble moving at a fast pace, and the obstacles in my way are getting annoying. 

So, I remember the course on Lucid Dreaming I just got out of. I figure it must be possible to do all that control stuff in video games so I just TK throw enemies and obstacles out of my way. As the path gets steeper and the ice slipperier I decide to simply fly over everything. In no time, I'm at the finish line, but I have to drop down for the game to register that I'm there. I get down just in time to beat everyone else who was racing with me. My time is so fast that it's the second fastest in the world by about two seconds. Yay.

----------


## Mzzkc

Nothing entertaining happened last night.

The most note worthy thing would be a hardly successful WILD attempt. I say hardly successful because I woke up two seconds after my RC worked.

I'm going to be trying an experiment. I've just learned some new information about a certain medication I'm taking (or rather, haven't been taking since school). Supposedly it ends up increasing activity in my frontal lobe to help with my attention, memory, and a bunch of other stuff. If this works like I'm hoping it will, expect to see many more LDs in this DJ.

----------


## Mzzkc

*mumbles something incomprehensible*

That goes for you, too!

My liver better be okay. . .

----------


## Mzzkc

30.07.2009So Close, Yet So Far (DILD)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







Lots of random sword fights. Don't recall too many details. I did get lucid at one point during the night.

I go to bed in my dream and experience a FA, but this isn't my room. Something is off. I think to myself:

_I must be dreaming, that's pretty cool I guess._ I don't really feel like getting out of bed, though. Someone I know from college comes through the door and asks if she can watch a video.

I pretty much lose all semblance of lucidity at this point, as I explain to her to go ahead, and not to worry about disturbing my sleep 'cause I can hear the video through my eyes, so it's all good. The video is one of the later episodes of Battlestar Galactica, and some guy gets angry about a character getting killed off because he hasn't watched this far in the series. Anyways, from there it devolves into me participating in an episode of SG-1, except the cast has been replaced with the cast from Atlantis. McKay's voice is different and annoys everyone for some reason. . .

Not a very productive lucid. . . 

Why do I suck so much?
_________________________

30.07.2009Control (Non-lucid)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







Traveling through the halls of my old High School, there's quite a few people there I know. Most of them graduated before I did and were just visiting like myself. Since I'm a college student, and all college students have learned some form of secret elemental control, I show off my new abilities in the hallways by creating a wind tornado around my feet. I'm darting through the halls and flying down stairs, just having a good time. 

Aren't false memories awesome?

----------


## Mzzkc

31.07.2009Brains: The Tommy Incident (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






So many dreams last night. Like, a ridiculous number. I remember a lot of the details as well, but there's no way I'm writing that much, despite the fact they were all so awesome. There was only one lucid among the bunch, and it was less exciting than pretty much every single non-lucid. Regardless, I think the experiment is working. We'll see in the days to come.

I had woken up. I needed to remove a few illegal files from my fileshare and some sorta web server, because I had just recently been approached by a lawyer on the matter. As I head downstairs I notice something is definitely off. For one, I recall those things being part of a dream I had earlier that night. Two, my body felt heavier than usual. I RCed.

_Oh, awesome. Looks like I'm dreaming. Now what? I guess I'll try to summon PTD and eat his brains._ I knew he'd be mad if there wasn't a decent fight beforehand, so I layed down and formed a mech-suit around myself. It turned out to be a pretty lame mech-suit. Its only weapon was a wrist blade. When I got up, there PTD was, in a similar mech-suit, just as I was expecting. At least, I think it was him. Hard to tell.

And so, the battle began, in my living room. He came at me with his own wrist blade. I dodged and blocked his arm from coming back around. His other hand came in for a punch, but I grabbed his fist, and went for a sweep, trying to pull him off balance and onto the floor. At that point both his feet were off the ground, but he was still standing. I was like "WTF? You have exceeded given parameters, shut down immediately." Surprisingly enough, it did. The mask came off and it turns out it wasn't PTD. The face was some creepy doll like face, and the most unsettling music started playing. 

The doll, spoke, but its mouth didn't move. It said, "I am Tommy, I have committed suicide as per your request, but I will return to have my vengeance." The music was still playing, and I was getting freaked out. I realized the dream was getting out of my control, so in order to save myself from what was bound to be a disturbing experience, I woke myself up.

----------


## Mzzkc

01.08.2009Tornadoes (DEILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






After a WBTB that resulted in a somewhat interesting dream wherein it was Halloween and my brother decorated and renovated the house, making it extra creepy, I began to wake up as my mother came home and rebuked him for changing the house so much. As I awoke, I decided to try a DEILD. Soon enough, I was right back in the dream, but fully lucid this time around.

"Come help me get what we need to undo all of this," my mother commanded of me. I just ignored her, knowing she had no power over me in this dream. As I walked up my front lawn, looking at the heavily decorated house, my brother in the garage, I decided I'd try out the advanced task. So, focusing on nothing in particular, I started to twirl the air in front of me, using my hair as a medium. Sure enough, after a bit of concentration, a thin outline of a tornado started to form and whip wind lightly against my face. I was only able to hold the form for a little while, and it was pretty disappointing. I figured I'd give it another go, so I did, and the result was less than spectacular. "Screw this small scale stuff," I said to myself, out loud, "Let's make a real tornado."

Focusing my attention to the area above my own house, I imagined clouds gathering above it, which wasn't too hard since there were already numerous dark grey clouds in the sky. Recalling pictures of tornadoes I had seen the other day when I was looking for a good image for a previous dream, I began to form the tornado. Swirling the clouds around, I forced ever shrinking rings down from them. Between those rings I willed down a large funnel of swirling, destructive, air, and, sure enough, I had a tornado right in the middle of my house. In seconds the thing was torn apart, splintered wood and paneling flying about the yard. It was pretty sweet. 

I couldn't maintain enough control of the tornado to move it, so I just let it disappear, moving onto my neighbors' houses. I repeated the process, it was easier this time around, but the result was just as awesome. Soon, family members started arriving in the court. As I reached the last house, and subsequently destroyed it, my family was distracting me, trying to get me to stop. A little annoyed, I attempted to control this last tornado enough to move it into the path of a few of my family members. I managed to get it right behind them, but due to some falter in control, or my unwillingness to kill those I love, the tornado vanished just before it hit. I decided, that was enough control for one lucid and figured I'd just go with whatever my family wanted to do. Turns out they wanted to watch True Blood on their new entertainment system that had some weird features. Not really in the mood for that, I decided to wake up so I could record this dream.

----------


## Mzzkc

Three distinct lucids last night, but I can't recall enough details to write anything coherent about them. I'm quite frustrated, even though this is to be expected the night of a party.

----------


## Mzzkc

05.08.2009Boom! (DILD)
★★★★★NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






I didn't sleep at all two nights ago, which explains my lack of any entry for that day.

I was running for my life. A friend had just overheated the new temporal computer we had built, out of spite. We were using it to store the consciousnesses of a large group of people in order to make an animated film using real actors. However, people weren't following the carefully laid schedule and plan I had set out and were freaking out over the logistics. Hence the reason my colleague decided to overheat the system, which would cause it to explode. . .

Anyways, there I am, running through the halls of this school, and a little voice pops in my head. It tells me not to worry, since this is just a dream.

_Nice._ I thought as I burst through the front doors. I rubbed my hands to stabilize. I figured I'd try the finger through the hand RC since I've never done one of those before. I was pretty weird, not something I think I'm going to make a habit of doing though. Anywho, I took to the air, trying out various flight positions in order to find out what worked the best for me.

Soon, I thought, _Oh, right. That building is going to explode. Better get to a safe distance._ I flew off and up, and then down again, getting caught in some telephone wires, but pushing through them as if they were rubber bands. At that point, I heard a loud booming and I looked behind me in time to see licks of flame and debris shooting around the large building I had gotten behind for safety.

I went to investigate to find the building had indeed blown up. Most of the outside walls were intact, albeit on fire, but everything inside the school, and the roof, were totally destroyed. _Hey, that reminds me. Wasn't one of my old goals to set off a suitcase nuke?_ So, I got right on it, dropping down to the fountain in front of the school. I reached down in the crevasse where the fountain met the ground, and sure enough, out came a suitcase nuke. I opened it up, people around me going about their usual business. And I hit a few random buttons up in the corner, since I had no idea how to work this thing. 

Sure enough, the console on the thing booted up and I was presented with a nice graphic of a missile station receiving my coordinates and orders. A pretty accurate 3D model showed me the nuke taking off. I knew it was only a short matter of time before it hit. So, I sat down, in meditative pose, and waited.

In moments, the missile hit, and the nuke went off. It enveloped me, burning my skin through my invulnerability. I could smell and feel the radiation around me. I could hear the sonic boom. The resonating frequencies of every possible wavelength ripped at my ears. And I saw nothing but an orange glow, rushing over me, trying to uproot and destroy me. It was marvelous, yet terrifying.

When it was done, however, nothing around me except the fountain was really gone. I didn't pay it much mind at the time, but it would have been cool if there was nothing left behind, except a wasteland. Regardless, I went about the lucid, flying about in the air. I noticed some people from TO, my old SG. I went over to say hello to everyone, but no one knew who I was anymore. All the old members had moved on.

I did a bit more airborne exploration before the dream finally started to fade. I let myself wake up so I could hurry up and write all of this down.

----------


## Mzzkc

08.08.2009Wrath (DILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






I go outside the Restaurant/Bed and Breakfast. They've been shot. Before me lies a ragged body, riddled with bullet holes. Some other teenagers are running around with Uzis, but they didn't do this. Someone else did.

As I start my investigation, I see someone across the street, behind a car door. He tips his fedora down, and levels his sniper rifle at my chest. _Oh, he better not,_ I think to myself. The bullet pierces through my chest, into my heart. Blood starts gushing out.

"Now you're gonna get it! Fucking with _my_ dream?!" I start toward him, "What's it like existing solely within my mind?! Knowing, at any moment, you are subject to my very whim! Knowing, I could utterly destroy you with a thought, you stupid bastard!" A look of horror rolls across his face. He doesn't answer me in words. Instead, he starts to run.

He's getting away. _I won't let that happen._ I hurl a nearby car at him, using my telekinesis. It misses, and he's getting farther and farther away. _I won't let that happen!_ I ready my short range teleport, point and click. Everything vanishes for a moment, before the dream scene is forcibly changed around me, bringing me within arms reach of the man I wished to end.

He keeps running. _I need to move faster._ My strides become longer and my speed increases three-fold. Before I know it, I'm upon him. "Now you will know my wrath!"

I forget what I did to him. >.>

----------


## Lseadragon

> [/COLOR]I forget what I did to him. >.>[/INDENT]



Forget?  :tongue2: 

You've got a rather nice dream journal going on here, especially with pictures. It's a rare touch.

----------


## Mzzkc

Hah, thanks. I've been slacking off lately, what with only keeping track of lucids and whatnot.

And, yes, I really do forget what I did after I caught up with the guy. My recall for that night was pretty crappy.

----------


## Mzzkc

I lost the details of a decent lucid last night due to the fact that my sleep schedule has been so messed up as of late. School starts up again soon so we'll see if that helps things at all

----------


## Mzzkc

14.08.2009Dream Guide Overload (DILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Had two lucids, but can only remember the one.

Back in High School, I'm ready for the next four years. Armed with the knowledge of how things will play out, I enter the building with the rest of my Freshman class. I see PTD, I say hello to him and explain how we'll be good friends by the end of Senior year, he thinks I'm a crazy person and wants to know how I know his name. He ends up just walking away. As I walk down toward the TC I see JTP right before the exit to the courtyard. I say hi, but she also has no idea who I am. Slightly discouraged, I walk out into the courtyard, taking the cut across to the main building. A quarter-way there, I realize how this doesn't make any sense and the only explanation would be that I am dreaming. 

I don't even need to RC as I snap into lucidity. Everything is so vivid, I haven't had one of these in a long time. I shoot into the air as people start pouring out of the buildings, on their way to class. They see me hovering above the courtyard and stop. Remembering my goal, I call out to them and ask if anyone has seen my Dream Guide. No response. _Okaaay,_ I think to myself. "I'm going to turn around and I expect her to be there when I look back," I state, as I attempt the technique. 

It fails, which frustrates me a little, so I ask, "Is anyone out there my Dream Guide?" One girl raises her hand and shouts "I am!" She is shot down by a man who fervently yells "She's lying!" I am inclined to agree. "Fuck it, let's see if Shift is right," I say, giving in, "From this day on, you are all given the status of Dream Guide and everything that entails!" A triumphant cheer rings out from the crowds around me. The excitement among the DCs is palpable as one shouts out, among the cheering and applause, "You've figured it out! Woot!"

I drop back down to the ground, and walk over to the group that has congregated where I just came from. They've started playing some kind of Ice-Breaking game. Eventually, it's my turn, but I have no idea what's going on, so I just stare blankly as everyone looks at me. Play continues without my input. "God dammit!" I shout, "I forget what my goal was." I think for a minute, before remembering, "That's right, I was gonna ask my DG her name. . . Well, fuck. . ." I realize there's no way I can ask all these DCs their name. _Oh, well._ 

I end up asking one of the DCs across from me what it was they were doing, and he tells me their listing off all the things they masturbate to and adds that his name is Ishmael. Another adds that his name is Ezekiel. I tell him I might have trouble remembering that, but I'll try my best. Their intelligence level, and presence, is on par with some of my other DCs, but it doesn't quite live up to what I was expecting after my experiences with my original DG. 

Soon, I start to get lost in my thoughts, trying to remember some of the things I wanted to talk about, and wondering if the answers I get will be of any real quality. I start to wake up. Everything is fading fast. There's not much I can do except say goodbye to everyone.

I'm awake now, in bed, on campus. What's that smell, and why do I feel like this? I look over to see Carl is smoking next to me, but instead of getting a second hand high, I'm getting sick off of it. I start coughing, and feel like I'm going to vomit. I realize something is off here, but I can't quite place it. I do a nose RC, but it fails. I try again, but I get the same result. It looks like I'm really awake. I spend the rest of the FA trying to go back to sleep.

----------


## Mzzkc

*BONUS ENTRY OF DOOM!*

??.??.????Take from the Air (WILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







I looked out my fourth floor window, putting both hands against the cool sleek glass. _It’s time to fly_, I thought to myself, anticipation rising from the pit of my stomach. I put my face against the hard glass. Concentrating, I began to move through the pane of glass. The glass stretched as I pressed against it, smoothly conforming to my hands, face, and body like a sheet of slick putty. Having no time to waste, I savored the sensation for only a moment before propelling myself forward and up; the seemingly opaque sky rushed to greet me. The experience of flight and the overwhelming feeling of happiness that accompanies it overtook me. _This never gets old_, I thought, as the warm air flowed across my smile. 

As I flew over Erickson Field, I could distinctly make out each perfectly shaded blade of green grass on the hilled valley beneath me. Likewise, from my lofty viewpoint, I could make out the rough sandy textures of the many red bricks that lined the Hall. The detail of the world was super-realistic. Everything, from the pleasant smell of the field to the whooshing wind that played gently across my ears, appeared just as real as, if not more real than, waking life. I was dreaming. I had known I was dreaming from the start. In fact, that was the whole point.

----------


## Mzzkc

Doesn't look like I'm sleeping tonight, again. . .

I'll post another bonus entry in a bit. I've got a lot of decent lucids I still remember.

*BONUS ENTRY OF DOOM!*

??.??.????Seizures (DILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







I'm playing an odd video game with my Ex-Girlfriend (By playing, I mean we are actually in the game). It's a Halo type game taking place of a Sandtrap-esque map. She's in a Wraith, and I'm in a turret up on the dunes. She's trying to take me out, and I'm trying to do the same with the rockets my turret shoot out. Noticing that I have to consciously control the speed and direction of the rockets, I realize that this is just a dream.

Getting off the turret, I head down, towards the main map. She's still firing at me. The Wraith's signature blue explosions erupt all around me. I tell her to stop, explaining that this is just a dream. She doesn't believe me and ends up hitting me directly with the blast. I stand firm, my invulnerability doing its job.

"What can I do to prove it to you?" I ask. She gets out of the Wraith, coming closer now. 

"Give me a seizure," she states. 

"Okaay?" For a moment, I wonder how I'm going to do this. The solution I come to involves flooding her brain with ridiculous amounts of flashes and colorful pictures. So, I go over to her and place my hand on the back of her head. I start flooding her mind with random images.

My DG, whom I did not recognize at the time, came out of nowhere as the setting changed around us, into a gymnasium of sorts. "Whatcha doin'?" my DG asked me. She took a look at my Ex's white rolled back eyes, convulsions, and nearly foaming mouth, and said "Ah, the proverbial Mind Fuck." I nod in confirmation.

By now, a crowd has gathered. I figure she's had enough seizing, so I take my hand off the back of her head. "See, told ya it was a dream." 

She looks around before saying, "But, you didn't do anything."

"I gave you a seizure."

"No, you didn't." The crowd laughed, confirming my story.

And that's all I can accurately remember.

----------


## Mzzkc

16.08.2009How Hard is This? (Non-lucid)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

 




Went to bed at 5 AM. Didn't get much sleep.

Some relative that I don't know wants to try out my Longshot. I show him how to work the cocking mechanism after he fails the first time. Somehow, he can't figure it out for the life of him and ends up ruining 9 of my darts. I was pretty pissed off.

----------


## Mzzkc

Okay, I'll be getting back on top of this tomorrow. No more sleeping in 'till 2PM. x.X

----------


## Mzzkc

21.08.2009Clubs and Crusades (Non-lucid)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






I've formed a new club, an organization if you will. It's a group where people from all over the world who are lucid can get together and show off their skillz for rankings and ratings. Competitions are held and friends are made. Meanwhile, my mother is on a crusade to stop the newest threat to the American family: Lucid Dreaming.

----------


## Mzzkc

I dreamt that I was awake all night long and then posted this hilarious comment on my DJ about being up all night. Oh, wait. . .

At least I caught up on QC. Take that PTD!

I might update this post with one of them newfangled *BONUS ENTRIES OF DOOM!* later today. It depends on my mood. Who knows, I might just post my super secret lucid origin story! ZOMGz, teh sexzorz!1!

Sleep helps me not be crazy.

Edit: Well I finally ended up getting some sleep after about the 23 hour sleep dep mark. I couldn't remember any dreams. So much for REM rebound. Maybe I should have tried to stay awake longer. . .

----------


## Mzzkc

27.08.2009Practice Makes Perfect (DILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






2 Lucids last night. The first one only lasted a minute or two and nothing really interesting happened. The second was much better. I'll cut out a lot of the boring intro stuff.

I had just gotten off the ride. It was some kind of weird water slide that defied the laws of physics and had a story that changed each time you went on it, or something. After getting off, the girl running it tried to give me this sticker/ID/Ticket saying I had agreed to buy it for $17.95. I said "screw you" and kept walking. She followed, trying to convince me to buy it. I refused until she gave it to me for free. It was a ticket to go see The Hiphopopotamus and The Rhymenoceros in concert.

I stuck it in my pocket and went on my way, headed to the Resort's Hotel. Indoors now, I pass by a restaurant where a comedy routine is being done. The subject matter is The Brady Bunch. 

I keep going. Things are just getting more and more deserted. I'm starting to worry, but that little voice goes off in my head to remind me that I am, in fact, dreaming.

_Well, would you look at that._ I keep moving further into the hotel/mall. Things get more and more desolate. Eventually, I come upon a huge room. This seems like a perfect place to practice some lucid skillz. First up, a bit of practice. I look down at my hands and watch as blue lightning starts to form. I can feel the electricity pulsating down my arm. 

I stretch out my arms quickly, releasing a torrent of blue bolts into the nearby wall. I run at the wall, and when I reach it I start to run up it. When I am content with my height I push off and start to fall slowly. I decide to spin in midair, releasing bolts of electricity as I fell. 

When I reached the ground, characters from the DBZ universe started to appear, as did Superman. I figured I'd try making some fireballs, but the best I can make are little licks of flame that make a small explosion on impact. I hurl a bunch of these at Superman, but it doesn't do anything. An Energy Blast seems like the way to go. So, I start up a kamehameha, since I always fail at normal blasts. To my surprise and delight, it works, and I'm able to sustain it, even increase its size and change its direction. I use it to essentially vaporize Krillin.

They're pretty upset with me now, even after I explain they can just wish him back to life like they do everyone else. "It's no big deal." At that, they surround me. Goku holds me down and pokes my side, thinking that has something to do with me having lucidity. I told him it doesn't work like that and they eventually let off. For some reason, I am now on DV on some random thread.

And then I woke up?

----------


## Mzzkc

2 Lucids last night. I wouldn't normally say anything, but it's important to note that, in the first one, I completed a personal task I've been trying to get done ever since I started LDing. In fact it was one of the main reasons I decided to pursue LDs.

The second one had Oneironaut in it. I'll write about that one in the appropriate thread.

----------


## Mzzkc

I've had a few lucids in the past couple days, but my laziness and lack of routine has kept me from recording them. I had a good thing going here for awhile, but then school happened. x.X

Alright, it's time to make a resolution to update this thing with at least one new dream every day. Expect to see a real update tomorrow, followed by another the day after that, and so on and so forth.

Wish me luck!

----------


## Mzzkc

And you thought I wouldn't update!

15.09.2009I Cheat at Baseball (Non-lucid)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






There I was, a member of a horrible baseball team competing in a large competition. We were playing ball in a huge stadium that was filled to the brim with anxious and rowdy spectators. I knew my team was horrible when they started celebrating after throwing the ball to third as a runner approached it, stopping him. Still celebrating the ball was tossed to someone random instead of the pitcher, which allowed the runner to go all the way home. _What a bunch of retards.

_There's only one way I figure we can win this. I need to use my psychic powers to manipulate the path and speed of the ball. It was a perfect plan, and I thought nothing could go wrong. All I needed to do was pitch. Unfortunately, my teammates wouldn't allow me to step up to the mound. _Well then,_ I thought, _I guess I'll just have to make sure they catch it._ And soon enough, via some sort of time lapse, the score was 5-8, with us in the lead. I had only had to make minimal use of my powers.

It was my turn up to bat soon, so I attempted some practice swings. I failed pretty miserably on the first two I tried, but the third hit was fairly decent. I made the mistake of telling the other team all I had to do was keep the ball out of their reach to make it all the way home. We got into a short discussion about how it wasn't fair I was using psychic powers at which point I hit the ball and it flew high into the sky. the guy who was arguing with me was interrupted by a teammate who reminded him of something discreetly. All of a sudden his body started growing taller at a ridiculous rate. He had been cheating this whole time, too! 

As he got closer and closer to my pop fly, I force pushed it with all my might, higher and higher into the air. He struggled to keep growing taller, and right before he could grasp his glove around the ball I shouted, "FALCAWN KICK!" and delivered a momentous kick that took out his footing, making him crash down to earth. Not that it mattered, we had already scored three points while this was happening. And it was time to switch sides.

----------


## Mzzkc

Had a WILD the other night that involved practicing some precision flying. It turned into a FA in which I got lucid before promptly being woken up by my GF who thought I had said something.

Edit: I think I should note my GF was actually in the FA.

That brings my WILD count up to what? 22?

Expect a better update sometime "today." I really want to get back into this again, but my mornings aren't allowing me to update at all. Maybe I should just stick to a M/W/F and S/S schedule. . .

----------


## Mzzkc

Currently on my Linux boot. I'll turn this into a proper entry once I feel like restarting and bringing up Vista and my DJ.
01.10.2009Super Special Awesome Edition (Non-lucid)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






So, there I was. The car in which I sat had that standard old car smell. CTB was driving us to Walmart to go shopping. However, as we approached the turn in to Walmart's parking lot, CTB kept on going. Annoyed, I asked him what he was doing. He didn't respond to my inquiry. Instead, after a few more seconds, he pulled into the parking lot of Toys R Us. "Wow, I didn't know it was so close by," I said in wonderment. "Let's go!"

We exited the car and made our way into TRU, walking by various aisles. We both know where we were heading, and soon enough, we were there. The Nerf section: where a nerfer's wildest dreams can come true. I wasn't interested in any on brand stuff, and my budget was fairly limited, so we decided to look at some of the off brand merchandise. They had something resembling a Manta, but blockier and able to attach to your wrist. They also had a few jumbo darts that I thought I could use for some reason. I was having a blast, discussing with Carl how well this gun or that one would fare in an HvZ game.

I tallied up what I had gotten and it was only about 15 bucks for everything. I had around 60 dollars to spend, so I decided to pick up another Raider. To my surprise and delight they had a special edition Raider with a black drum clip and body for sale. I snatched it up and one time lapse later I'm back in my dorm room. I decide to test out these new blasters. First the Manta rip-off. I opened it up to find it was missing a few darts. No big deal, I guess, but, when I fired it, it went all of 4 feet. Very disappointing.

And yeah, that is the most interesting thing I can remember from last night. Thrilling, huh?

----------


## Mzzkc

02.10.2009Raptors (Non-lucid)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






I wasn't going to write anything today, but I can recall bits and pieces of a pretty freaking cool dream. It was one of those dreaming of being lucid kinda deals. I don't think I realized I was dreaming once throughout the whole thing.

I'm in a parallel universe in which me, my Mzzkc persona, is, in actuality, a vampire. I'm in a group with some other vampires, a lot of people I know from college, it's like a fraternity of sorts. I'm accepted as a part it, however I am not truly one of them. As I become aware of this back story, as if by magic, we are tasked with taking apart a maze of piping, surrounding a small building, in order to obtain metal rods and free the girl trapped inside.

It is then that I realize I can fly. My flying makes quick work of the pipes and before I know it, we're on our way to God knows where. Some stuff happens, I'm still flying. My DCs don't like the fact that I am flying. Jeff makes a cameo when my brother needs help with a particular problem. I think it was adjusting to the dream world, or playing music, or something. They go off somewhere to do their thing. And now here I am, with a bunch of DCs, and I get the crazy idea I can start to make stuff happen. So, I summon a jaguar to attack all the people nearby. Lo and behold, it works! What fun! 

_Oh, wait,_ I think, _I can summon Raptors, too!_ So, I summon a Raptor. It appears from behind the nearby fence and starts eating everyone that it can get ahold of. _Sweet! More Raptors!_ As a torrent of Raptors starts to appear, one after the other, I fly up into the sky, away from harm.

Before I know it, Raptors are appearing by themselves. While I am aware of the moment each one comes into existence, I start to fear they will turn on me. Oops. They come at me, one after the other. I TK throw two of them away, but another one gets too close for comfort. I grab its head and direct it away from me. Then, using a method (it's a will based, attention shifting technique that I can't explain in words) I developed in previous LDs, I forced it and, subsequently, all other Raptors to leave me alone.

The dream progressed from there, I ended up in a large crowd of people I supposedly knew whom were celebrating something. They were trying to keep some object in the air as they walked into this large atrium. I spoiled their fun by setting up a sort of TK barrier that bounced the object up everytime it hit it. I thought I was helping.

I kept going by myself, and wound up in a small bedroom having a conversation with a girl in my scholarship program. After that, I went into the other room where Jeff and my bro were playing acoustic guitar and bass. 

Another dream branched off of this one, but it wasn't quite as awesome. Unless, you consider my friend, CTB, buying Hasbro's Nerf division for $100,000, and appointing me as one of the Head Developers, awesome.
I think I finally figured out why DCs don't seem to like it when I display any kind of power in my dreams. >.>

----------


## Mzzkc

I had no dreams worth a full entry. But I'm going to be making some notes here about last night so I don't forget them.

I had 2 failed WILD attempts that occurred because my sleeping arrangements were terrible and uncomfortable. 

I made the intent to attempt a shared dream before going to sleep, in the same way I would do a MILD. Unfortunately I forgot to visualize the whole becoming lucid part of it. So, while I dreamed about shared dreaming (no actual shared dreaming took place, as far as I know, I just worked on the shared dreaming algorithm and then coded it in Java. A few DV members made appearances, but I'm sure they were just DCs.), I was unable to get fully lucid and actually try something out, despite being on the verge of lucidity the entire night.

As a result of last night, it seems MILDs might actually work in helping me become lucid. I've had some success with them before, but I was never motivated enough to do them on a nightly basis. I'm still not going to RC out of dreams, though, unless I really become desperate. You'd think, with as much success as I've had doing this whole LD thing these past years, I'd actually want to try to take the next step and regularly utilize some techniques. 

I think I'm going to start trying now. Just to put that in perspective, that last time I even tried a little bit in something was Calc 2. Halfway through the semester I was failing because I was putting no effort into the course. I decided to try a small bit in that course and I brought my grade up to a B.

----------


## Mzzkc

No LD last night. I am discouraged, but at the same time more determined than evar.

My dreams were actually fairly vivid and interesting. I went on an adventure, had some insane Halo 3 shenanigans with warthogs on freaking lockout, tried out some Halo 3 ODST first hand, literally, jumped around on rooftops, and survived a murder mystery involving a killer named Jason Krueger, Scooby Doo style.

----------


## Mzzkc

Alright, so I think I'm going to start RCing throughout the day. Especially during class, when I code, when LDing is mentioned, and whenever I think about or see a Nerf Blaster, or anything related with HvZ. 'Cause, yeah. My dreams signs are pretty damn consistent right now, and I'd be a fool not to take advantage of them.

A couple failed WILD attempts because I just couldn't get to sleep, even after I stopped trying to keep conscious. I took a suggestion from Walms and tried to use music as an anchor, but genius put some songs in the playlist that aren't good to fall asleep to. I only had three dreams that I can recall. There were, however, a few instances in which I became lucid for about 3 seconds right after falling asleep because I managed to catch the transition. I woke up right away though, due to a combination of excitement and surprise. I'm such a nublet. 

Also, autosuggestion != MILD.

Oh, yeah. Here's the reason why I'm going to start RCing:

05.10.2009Leaps and Bounds (Non-lucid)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






It's another rousing HvZ meeting. Peggy has tasked CTB with coming up with the parameters of tonight's mission. While he's doing that, the rest of us are to get our things and meet back in this random classroom ASAP! While all of this is being explained, I'm messing with my RF-20. I plan to use this automatic blaster even though automatics are not allowed. I try to load a streamline in the turret, but it's way too long. I try to twist it in, but it won't budge. I take it out to examine how long it is compared with a sonic micro, and they're the same freaking size! "What the fuck? That's wierd." I check the holes on the end of the darts to make sure that's not the problem. It seems the streamline hole is actually bigger than that of the micro. "That's really strange," I say to myself, not bothering to RC since this is obviously waking life. 

Paying it no more mind I rush to catch up with a friend who I do not know IRL. I mention that his hair length is pretty average at .37. We have a short discussion in which we decide that his crazy mess of hair was totally normal. Another friend comes up and steals him from the conversation. They hurry ahead, leaving me behind. My strides become much slower and drawn out. So, in order to catch up, I start pseudo teleporting at every step. Before I know it, I'm in that building I was in a few dreams ago when I found out I was failing most of my classes that I didn't even know I had.

----------


## Mzzkc

09.10.2009Yellow (Non-lucid)
★★★★★NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






What a great night for dreaming. No lucids, but almost every non-lucid was quite a lot of fun.

I was taking the role of Static Shock, and had just finished a rather interesting fight with two DCs. While they had the ability to use the others' powers, the most interesting part was how they fought: using fancy moves, bright colors, and lots of light effects. I don't remember who won the battle; regardless, I was now inside a store. In this store were several "Hoodies" signified by their wool caps. Turns out Hoodies and un-capped mutants like myself had been in a constant war with each other that was taking its toll on the community. 

I was making progress to ease tensions between the groups, befriending many of the Hoodies after bouts. I found this out while explaining it to some random person who asked, flying on my collapsible manhole cover, citing the lack of merchandise in the store. It was at about the time I finished talking that the girl from my fight earlier came into the store and approached me. She wanted me to accompany her to train, so she could learn to use my power. I said sure, and she jumped on my cover and off we went, in search of a training ground. 

This part was incredibly vivid.

As we flew over rooftops, I felt a strange connection to this character. Similar to the one I felt when I first spent time with my first DG. People were outside on top of their houses, taking pictures of each other in the starry night sky. We passed over a miniature golf course where I spotted a friend who didn't notice me. Soon, the urban town was growing more old timely. I mentioned that I had always liked this part of town. She questioned me, asking why I would like such a creepy place. I had no answer.

As the environment did indeed get much creepier, we came across a large caged dome, which apparently housed political prisoners. There was a large forest inside. Perfect for training. The Warden was nearby, luckily, so I asked him if we could use the area to train in order to help fight crime better or some such nonsense. He  warily agreed and showed us inside. We found a nice clearing and that's when the fun started. She explained that you could use any ability if you had had it used upon you at all. Thrilled at the prospect we began to spar.

She was using some kind of yellow light that could explode, lash out, and do a multitude of other things. I was using standard purple electricity. After a short while we overheard the Warden saying that now that I was trapped here it was just enough time for them to destroy the town. At this point a large being emerged inside of town, and my perspective cut away to it. It grew until it was fully formed. It was a Hollow, but not a real Hollow. Sure enough, a copy of the monster, with glowing red eyes and bone white mask came out of the ground before it. The first beast questioned it, wondering who it was. The second one responded, calling it an idiot and promptly absorbing the first.

As it stood up, a large indent in the street was created, freaking out all the nearby DCs. Then, as it reached out it's hands, large bolts of blue electricity shot down from its fingers onto the streets and buildings. I had to stop it. Unfortunately, the Warden's henchmen, large, fat, round, fleshy, golem like creatures started to attack us. We went to work. I discovered that if I charge a blast with one finger, and direct the needle thin line of electricity at them, then I could use the yellow light to make them explode from the inside out. I did this to several of them, to spectacular results. It looked like we were thinning their number, but suddenly Menos started to materialize all around us. My new friend set up some kind of barrier of yellow light that slowly dissolved them as they appeared, but they were too resilient for it. For some reason, it made sense to draw my sword. I put my back against hers and released my Bankai. As energy swirled around us, and Menos made their way through the barrier of yellow light, I shouted: "Getsuga Tenshou!" a yellow stream of tornadoes shot out of my blade and started cutting through the Menos. As I sustained my ability, the girl beside me used her yellow light to slice through the Menos. We turned in one wide arc, together, cutting down our enemies in a wondrous fashion. When it was over, I took a look at my blade. A short silver blade with a large, black, blocky hilt that came around the front of the blade into a swept point. I wondered why it wasn't black.

This led into a weird tangent that involved my WoW playing suitemate explaining that I needed to play WoW and collect "evil orbs" to change the stylizing of my character. Yeah. . .

I don't think I did that dream justice.

----------


## Mzzkc

3 lucids and 1 semi lucid last night.
All of them were relatively short, and not worth full entries, but I'll go over each anyways.

11.10.2009Fun With Portal Guns (DILD)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







The first one was a DILD from a FA that I had after a failed WILD. I phased through the window flew around the building and decided I would work on methods of transportation. Now on a sandy area, I reach behind my back and whip out a portal gun. I point it at the ground and fire. A portal opens, to what I hope would be the moon, but I don't know for sure. I have my doubts that it will be, so I look up, locate the moon, and fire the portal gun at it. I fired the wrong portal, so I had to recreate the first portal by firing at the ground again. I jumped through it, but as I did the dream faded away.
_________________________

11.10.2009Fun With Portal Guns, Take Two (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







Another DILD off a FA. Instead of phasing through the window and flying down, I decided to take the front door out. I jump down the stairs in one leap. It's all very vivid and indistinguishable from waking life. Attempt number two. I take out the portal gun and fire it at the ground. I fire a bunch of shots at the moon hoping at least one will hit. I watch the portal in front of me for any change. When it does, I jump through it. I end up in a gray landscape with sandy dunes and a deep dark blue sky. I recognize it as Hueco Mundo, which is not where I want to be. I jump back through the portal, to earth. This portal gun thing was simply not working as intended. I threw it aside and shot up into the air. Good 'ol flight. That would work. Unfortunately, as I started to leave the atmosphere, the dream ended.
_________________________

11.10.2009Lunar Exploration (WILD)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







This one was a partially accidental VILD in which I was able to force myself onto the moon. Everything was pretty unstable, but I managed to locate Nomad's tower after a little while of flying. It was a huge, round, black tower; the only entrance I could see was located 3/4ths of the way up the tower. It was covered in a white light. I flew through it no problem, but the tower seemed to be completely empty and hollow. The only odd thing was that the light was present throughout the entire inside of the tower. It greatly obscured my vision, causing me to lose focus on my surroundings and the dream to subsequently end.
_________________________

11.10.2009Truce With Myself (DILD)
★☆☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







A FA occurs in which i sorta kinda become lucid. I realize I'm dreaming and have an interesting conversation with a DC, who represented a part of myself, as to why I fail so hard. This conversation occurs after escaping a boat I had capsized (via Flight) because I thought flipping it over a few times with mah TK would get me to the moon. After calling a truce and accepting his challenge to play him/me on all the world's ping pong tables, I got even more distracted and had to get this weird stuff out of my teeth. It seemed like nerds on a string, or something like that. And the string was caught up in my gums, and around teeth, and the nerds were stuck behind teeth and in molars.
_________________________

*Lessons Learned:*

So, what did I learn from these dreams? The moon is not a well developed archetype for me. Portal guns can only do so much. I can only fly so high. Either that was the real tower, and the defense system was just really freaking clever, or my subconscious is really freaking clever. I need to look into Instant Transmission.

----------


## cygnus

whoa that's cool that you found nomad's tower! i've been wanting to see it. 

... never thought of using a portal gun. i seem to like instantaneous teleportation. trying different types of transportation is fun.

----------


## Mzzkc

Thanks for the comment! ^.^

Yeah, the tower was the only stable, well defined thing there, which was pretty weird. Portal guns are fun, but I still can't think of a good use for them besides freefalling. They're really only reliable for short range transportation, but I can just use a standard TP for that.

Update:

I had a couple of short lucids last night (3 I can remember). All off of RCing to a dream sign (Talking about lucids). I'll record the longer one later today since they all occurred in pretty much the same manner.

13.10.2009Stupid Text Based Chat (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






I had several dreams just like this one, but only 3 were lucid. Of those three, I only managed to create actual environments for one. This is that one.

Chatting with some friends about LDing in some kind of text based chat application, similar to flash chat, I remembered to RC. However, I found it difficult to do so since I seemed to have no body and the entirety of my existence was within this chat application. _Wait a sec,_ I thought to myself, _This seems awfully familiar._ 

_Argh! It's another one of these!_ Realization came upon me. This was a repeat of a dream that had been recurring for the past hour or two. The last couple of times I had became lucid from this situation I was unable to form a dreamscape, which prompted the dream to either end or repeat, sans lucidity. Somehow, I managed to form around me the first location that came to mind: Erk Courtyard. 

As the text and screen that encompassed me faded away, it was replaced by waves of color that slowly, but surely, came into focus. There I was, in front of the entrance to Erk's Main Lobby. I took to the air, heading towards The Center Road. As I did I rubbed my hands together and stabilized, enjoying the vividness and beauty of my surroundings. 

It ended too soon.

----------


## Mzzkc

Two LDs last night. The first lasted a few seconds and turned into a FA in which I got lucid again and had a small bit of fun before the dream ended in another FA which I did not get lucid off of.

Will put up entries for the second LD and yesterday's in a couple minutes. Hang tight.

Also, that makes 9 LDs this week so far. I'm on track for breaking my record for most LDs in a week. Okay, maybe not. It's going to be hard to get 9 more in 5 days. x.X

14.10.2009"Could Be Anybody" (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






FA. I have to pee. I get up and make my way through the kitchen of the restaurant I'm in, toward the bathroom. I enter the large restroom and go into a stall. _Hmm, something is off._ I try to RC, but it's not working quite right. I look at the mirror in front of me and think, _If this is a dream, when I close the stall door, and open it again, there will be someone right behind me._ I close the stall door. And open it again.

_Well would you look at that._ A man is now standing right outside my stall. I close the stall door again. And raise my hand to head level. I create a spark of electricity that dances between my fingers. _Yep, definitely a dream._ I ready my blue lightning. Electricity courses down my arm as my right hand becomes envoloped by furiously dancing bolts. I slam open the door behind me and unleash a torrent of electricity into the man standing outside my stall. He convulses painfully, his eyes growing huge as his body pulsates and glows. His life was ending. 

I put right hand on his shoulder and pushed him down, stopping the current's flow. As he lay there, dead on the floor, he looked a lot like someone I knew, or, maybe, used to know. I couldn't quite place the face. _Interesting,_ I thought, _but he really could be anybody. Even me._ At that I started to morph his face, creating for him different personas, until I finally had it rest upon one similar to my own.

*BANG BANG BANG* My suitemate's father knocked on my door. They were going to go see a new idiotic movie and I was going to come along. I was not dressed, but I needed to go out into the common room. I tried to wrap my sheet around me as I got out of bed.

*BANG* My suitemate slammed the bathroom door shut. Stupid FAs. . .

----------


## Mzzkc

Two LDs last night. WILD count is at *24*. ((Bolded so I can find it next time I need to increment it.))

I'll have both of them up in a few hours. I need to camp out in a certain building  until it's time to move (can't say when or where in case a zombie reads this message). They're already written. I woke up with just enough time to write it all down and get ready for class.

Also, that's 11 so far, this week. It looks like I'm getting back into the swing of things. I'm gonna keep up my RCing and general awareness throughout the day. The awareness thing is easy when playing HvZ, though. It's kinda required actually. . .

15.10.2009Enter Ice (DEILD)
★★★★★NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Falling back asleep. Rawr. . .

I'm in my darkened living room. Family is in the kitchen. Suddenly, I hear rustling under the dining room table. _Crap what is that._ A dark wispy doglike figure shoots from under the table at ludicrous speed darting back and forth towards me.

_Shit, I need to wake up, now!_ It's right in front of me now, my eyes are closed and I hear the most sinister growl I've heard in my life. _Screw waking up. Let's face this head on.

_I woke up. . .

Time to DEILD. I want to see what this thing is.

I'm back in my living room. It's much brighter this time around. Still dark, though. I see my dog coming from the kitchen. I go to grab him and pet him. Keeping him in a friendly state, just in case. I try to think of what that thing could be. Could it have been the ghost of my old dog? Back for revenge. _No that's silly._ Sure enough my old dog comes up to me as well. I wrap an arm around each and embrace them. Still a bit wary. I hover over to the kitchen and they follow. 

I get the idea of turning into a dog and running around with them. So, I take on the appearance of a dog, run to the garage door, and open it. _The garage is open! Let's make a break for it!_ I dash on all fours out into the court. Fellow dogs nowhere to be found.

My vision is obscured by my hair and I can't seem to push it away. In the center of my vision a white creature of some kind starts dashing towards me. It doesn't look like it's actually moving anywhere, though. And it's rather transparent. Regardless, I use my TK to throw it to the side. No effect. As I turn away, to ignore it to death, the creature, what I can only now describe as some kind of yeti, jumps into the center of my vision again. I try to turn away once more, but the same thing happens. 

It starts to take a different form, becoming solid this time. It's a man. An incredibly well built and muscular man with spiked silver hair. I hear a loud crackling sound behind me. I know I shouldn't look, but my curiosity gets the better of me. As I turn, I see a grin upon his face. Behind me are many discs and chunks of ice being readied to be hurled at me. He makes a throwing motion with both arms and they start to fly toward me. A dream reflex kicks in and I start to eject myself from the dream. _Wait dammit! I want to fight!_ Everything starts to fade, faster and faster. I have no time to stabilize. This looks like the end of the dream for me. Suddenly, though, everything snaps back into focus. 

While surprising, I didn't give it too much thought. I'm just glad I get a chance to fight this guy. I try to throw him around with TK, but it doesn't do anything at all. _Fine, let's try a new trick._ I point my finger at him, hand outstretched. A charge builds upon the tip of my finger and fires out in a bolt the width of a pin. He tries to dodge it at first, but when I direct it onto this body, like a laser pointer, he just starts calmly walking towards me. I smirk as I make the yellow light burst forth from his body and rend him to pieces. _Crap. That didn't work either._ No longer smirking, it seems like I was going to have to play this one a bit differently. 

I rush around him and try to build a charge in my hands. I stare at my hands and watch the blue electricity start to form and jump between my palm. I lift my hands up and face them toward him. I attempt to shoot some bolts, but nothing comes out. _This is just not my day._ I figure I'll just taze him, so I grab onto his shoulder, expecting the charge in my right hand to do all the work. No luck. He just looks down at my hand and shakes his head.

_Fine back to basics._ I think as I whip out a knife. I come at him, slashing away at his shirtless body and arms. We end up in a grapple. A girl appears out of nowhere and hands him an ornate blade. She tells me that I wouldn't be able to cut his right arm, but I could cut his left hand off if I wanted to. "Well, thanks for that." He said sarcastically as I pushed my blade through his left wrist, severing it. I jumped back. He didn't seem too concerned about his lack of hand. 

He readied his blade. I threw aside my plain ol' knife and tried to whip out my katana. Nothin' but air. _Oh well, let's just pretend I've got one._ I grip the air like I would a katana, feeling the hilt in my hands. I rush at him. He starts to back up as I swing and parry his swipes. Each time our blades would have crossed I shouted "Cling!" or "Ching!" He looked really confused. I didn't let up. My form was terribly sloppy, though and I didn't manage to land a single hit. I figured I'd turn it up a notch.

"Bankai!" I shouted and the air around me started to fly apart violently as my energy exploded forth. My blade was visible now. The same blade from that one night. He had a sword now too, and his left hand was back. I swing my blade shouting "Getsuga Tenshou!" The environment turns white as a streak of black energy tears toward him. I keep swinging. More black streaks fly at him and explode on his chest. Slowly at first, but then an incredulous volley of crisscrossing energy pours itself from my blade. As they hit him, they all explode in a puff of grey smoke on his right shoulder. He just stands there and takes the hits.

Frustrated, I dash teleport into position. My blade was now ornate and golden. It shone brightly in the sunlight. Crossing blades with his I whisper, "Getsuga Tensou." Slowly but surely a small tornado extruded from the tip of my blade. It tears at the cord at the end of his hilt. All of this is happening right in front of his face. There's no way he can't pay attention. My tornado tears the blade from his hands. I grab it and drop down. I now have two blades to his none.

He walks over to me. "That was fun, I say. How about we just call it a tie, though." He looks at me funny. 

"You've still got a lot to learn." He shoves his left hand into my stomach. I grab at his arm. Trying to keep it from going in further. He looks like he's about to do something, but changes his mind.

He pulls out his hand. "I'm here to teach you. It'll take another year to set all this up, to pull you in again." He pauses for a moment. His brow furrows, "There are words that only have meaning in dreams. I'm going to be talking to you, but I'm not going to explain everything. It'll b--"

"It'll be up to me to figure out their meanings for myself, right?" He nodded. "So, what now?"

"You need to wake up and write all of this down."

"Yes, sir." He looked at me with distaste.

"No. Don't call me that. There are too many out there like that already. . ."

"How about sensei?" 

"I have bad associations with that word as well."

"Figured as much. Okay, off to record all of this."

I've decided to call him Ice for the time being.

----------


## Mzzkc

I coded all day. Literally from the time I awoke to midnight. I had not time to write down dreams. I can recall no lucids, however. 

One project down. I still have one more project to do, though. It's due in three days.

It's almost guaranteed I'll have coding dreams again. Let's hope those RCs will pay off.

Update in the morn.

----------


## Naiya

*subscribes to awesome DJ*  :wink2:

----------


## Mzzkc

Heh, thanks.

Update as promised:

17.10.2009BAMFs (Non-lucid)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







I am an officer in some unkown military force. We're making our way through enemy territory and I've been tasked with taking down all enemy choppers with the two mini-guns I am carrying at my sides. I alternate between reloading and firing them, so that I can always have a continuous spray. Soon enough, all the choppers are destroyed. I back up against the castle wall behind me only to have a chunk of my shoulder bitten off by some kind of purple demon or something. I step away from the wall and gather together with my company. 

Our commanding officer steps in and gives us all a pep talk, reminding us of our BAMF state of being. He needs a volunteer. Before he can say what it is everyone steps up. While he appreciates everyone's enthusiasm he chooses me for the job, hitting me on my injured shoulder. All the while this is happening some kind of weird hand is coming out of the lower wall trying to grab at anything it can.

We move out. As we do, two sickening blue demons come out of the large castle doors behind us. I fire my mini-guns at them. Everyone else takes part. They can't withstand the fire and fall to the ground, dead. Right behind them, however, are two huge wolves. No matter how much we fire at them, they aren't goin down. I try to draw them away from the rest of my squad by firing both my guns at once. The bullets tear through the beasts, but only slow it down so much. It lunges at me and grasps my arm in its fangs. I try to shake it off and fire a minigun into its head, but it doesn't let go. Reflex kicks in and expells me from the dream.

I should note that the fight with the wolves went on a bit longer than what I wrote, and that the dream reset itself, giving me a second chance to fight them. Unfortunately details are sketchy so I figured this would do.

_________________________


17.10.2009Sample? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







Some interesting Non-Lucids last night. Here's a sampling.

*Dream: This is Far From Safe*
★★☆☆☆Traveling in my friend's new Maxima, going down back roads at speeds upwards of 115mph. He's terrible driver. We almost fly off the road on more than one occasion, and every turn he makes has the car leave the pavement just enough not to run us into a wall or something. We here the cops behind us, but they're doing something else, not paying us much attention. . .

*Dream: So Much Power in Such a Small Package*
★★★☆☆This is an odd dream in which I try to save this small girl from being hooked up to some kind of weird machine that drains her of her energy. I fail, she's caught, and subsequently hooked up to the machine by some old hag. You know, one of those people you can't stop yourself from hating. Anyways, when she is hooked up, she displays some of her power. An orb of light forms in front of her, uproots a tree with TK, and crashes it into the tents controlling the machine several hundred yards away.
I'll break this up and rate each one later tonight.

----------


## Mzzkc

Wild count *27*. . .


18.10.2009Instant Transmission (WILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







I get out of bed. Taking in my surroundings. This isn't my dorm room. It's someplace I've never been before. I decide to try out Instant Transmission, selecting The Moon as my target destination. I close my eyes and envision myself disappearing and reappearing on The Moon. No luck, but everything does destabilize a bit. I ground myself and make my way to the front door. I go through it and come out on a porch overlooking a beach; large waves crash down upon the sand less than 100 yards away. 

To my left is Master Roshi, sitting in a wooden chair. I ask him if he can teach me IT, but he claims to not know what that is. I figure it's still early in the series and Goku hasn't even learned it himself. I close my eyes and visualize my destination once more. I shout, "Instant Transmission!" My body feels as if it disappeared for a second, but when I opened my eyes all I saw was a huge wave crashing down on the beach. I decide I'll just have some fun in the water instead. I begin my trek down to the beach, I jump down the stairs.

And then my suitemate is a douche and wakes me and my roommate up.

_________________________


18.10.2009Batmobile (WILD)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







I float out of my bed. Rising up to the ceiling. _Well, that was odd,_ I thought. Normally I don't fly right off the starting line. I didn't pay it much mind, though. Just to make sure I could mess with things, I grabbed a puzzle off the wall and threw it onto my roommate's bed, where he was still sleeping. Satisfied I made my way out into the hallway, where it was just as dark as it was in our room. As I flew down the hall I noticed a window at the end of it. _Oh, look,_ I mused as a figure in a red hoodie came in front of the window, _CBK is able to fly or something._ We were on the fourth floor.

I fly up to the window and phase through it, something that comes naturally to me now. It is CBK, but we're in a parking lot. "Oh, C---, your dream car is, in actuallity, the Batmobile!" Indeed, before me was a Batmobile that belonged to CBK. "You should show me around your dream house like we talked about before."

"Umm, how about not?" He was with friends and seemed busy. I decided to leave him alone. Now, what should I do? I know I'll--

And then my suitemate is a douche and wakes me and my roommate up.

_________________________


18.10.2009Ffffuuuuu (DEILD)
★☆☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







Let's try this again. . .

I enter the dreamworld. I decide I'm not going to waste any time. Straight to The Moon! I shoot up, phasing through the cieling, making my way up into the stratos! I'm going to make it!

And then my suitemate is a douche and wakes me and my roommate up.

----------


## Mzzkc

19.10.2009The Search For Ice: Auditorium (DILD)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Details are sketchy since I wasn't able to record this right away. I'll do my best here. Above average recall powers activiate!

I was in some kind of HvZ Spalding Theatre Production. I was doing a lot of behind the scenes work, but I did have one line apparently. It was a group meeting kinda deal where we were working on the play, but also going over some logistical details. Some officers got up on stage along with the co-president. The officers took turns stating their issues with the current leadership of this production. The co-president took all the criticism to heart and spat out an initiative to fix things or something like that. Regardless, it was time to clean! I was sent with the stage cleaning group. I wasn't really looking forward to it.

_Oh, wait. This is a dream._ I RC to confirm it. _Yep. Definitely dreaming._ I start hovering, deciding that I'm going to search for Ice. I go through different doors expecting him to be there and calling out for him to appear before me. I run into someone who looks vaguely like him, but when questioned he claimed he was not who I was looking for. We had an odd conversation about things that didn't make any lick of sense. Strangely, though, it was a good conversation. It was enjoyable being with this person; he emanated a friendly aura that was very inviting.

As we exited the building into the blinding light outside my vision started to fade away into nothing but a bright light. I figured this was going to be it for the dream if I didn't do something about it. I kept cool and focused. Picking out anything I could see in this blinding light and locking on to it. A tree. A planter. Anything at all. Then I see a door! Back inside I go! I can see again, so I make my way to the auditorium; my feet haven't touched the ground since I've become lucid.

I ask if Ice is in this room. Almost all the DCs respond "Yes." I asked which one of them was Ice and almost all of them raised their hand. _Stupid DCs._ I notice a few friends of mine that didn't raise their hands and seemed to be busily working at their assigned task. I go up to one of them. 

"EB? Is that you?" She looks at me, a look of surprise crosses her face when she sees that I'm flying. _Well, that's a different reaction._ "Here, let me see your energy." I try to point my pinky at her but it wont extend all the way. Regardless, she squirms in her seat as I twist my hand around to compensate for the lack of extension. Her stomach become translucent and I see reddish orange waves of light inside of her. _That's odd. 

_"Okay," I said, refocusing my attention. "One of you is going to bring Ice to me." I look around and pick someone out from the crowd. "You. go fi--"

My alarm wakes me up. . .

----------


## Naiya

Aww, it would have been cool if you got the Instant Transmission thing to work. DBZ dreams ftw!

I have trouble teleporting to a place unless I use a door, or my TARDIS. I have never been able to teleport instantly, or used spinning to teleport. It seems a little harder. :x

----------


## Mzzkc

Yeah, I was disappointed as well. Next thing I'm going to try is to do an Extended TP and hopefully a screen will pop up asking where I would like to go. Anyways, here's last night's lucid.

20.10.2009Rex (DILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






It's another one of them Jurasic Park nightmares. They've put us in the complex with all the herbivores, we have some nice living quarters in the back, on the wall right adjacent to. . . the carnivore complex. . . Fuck. I look out the window, my brother is with me. We see a T-Rex eye staring us down from the window across from us. We drop to the floor. Something that big could easily burst though these walls at any time it wanted. I run outside as fast as I can, leaving my brother behind. _I hope he makes it out of there safely. . . 

_I spot Hammond running away from the complex. I decide to follow him, but he turns around and goes in the other direction right as I catch up to him. Ffffuuuuu! Now I have to retrace my steps and make up for lost time. I TP Skip at each step quickly surpassing Hammond. _Wait, I should just TP._ Point and click. TP activates and I'm a good distance away now.

_Oh, I must be dreaming if I can TP._ Fly gets toggled on. _There a T-Rex in that building with my name on it._ I survey my surroundings. It's large area with a few dense trees and moss ground covered with hay in some parts. Fences in the distance and a chopper somewhere behind me. Hammond was just passing by the complex now. "You people ready for this?!" I shouted, a glint in my eye. I willed the T-Rex to burst out of the complex. It did. 

The siding of the complex flew about in shattered bits. The T-Rex was loose. It ran straight toward Hammond. Before it could reach him I tossed the beast into the air with my TK and threw him down on his back. He roared in protest, got up, and started to make his way toward me. He jumps into the air, gnashing at me with his teeth. I reach out my hands. They become elongated, merged together, and stretched out. Suddenly, thousands of tiny pointed teeth sprout from my hands. I clamp them down on his nose and face making him yelp and drop back down to the ground. _What a pushover. The raptors are ten times better than this lout._ 

He tries for me one more time, but I just throw him into the air again and let him fall onto his back. 

I can't remember the rest. :-/

----------


## Baron Samedi

I have also recently had dreams of wolves and dinosaurs.

----------


## Mzzkc

That's interesting Nomad. Do you usually have wolf and dinosaur dreams? I know I've had dreams with dinosaurs on and off since I was a child. Wolf dreams are much rarer for me, though. 

This would normally be rated a two, but I had fun writing it. >.>

22.10.2009I am So Aware! Look at How Aware I am! (Non-lucid)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






It's my brithday! Oh, what fun. People are giving me cards! Let's read them. . . *reads card* Phhbbt! This card has terrible grammar! And it's doing it on purpose to confuse me! Ah, well. At least they got me a gift! What is this I see? Zoh my gawd! It's a Star Wars Hoth CTF Lego set! Let's assemble it right now! Look gaiz, it's so realistic! It's like we're actually building a battle on Hoth like the one currently happening around us on a snowy planet that I seem to not really notice at all! Wow! Look at all the laser fire! 

*PEW PEW* Oh no! They blew it up while I was working on putting it together!  Nooo! *Stops Time* *Reverses Time* It's back! ^.^ Let's use some TK to get it to safety. *Lifts up Lego Set with Mind* Blarg! I didn't grab all the pieces! *Tries to lift Multiple Things With Mind* Well, these aren't actually pieces from the set, but I guess they'll have to do! Lalala, let's get these out of harm's way!

This random piece of randmoness was brought to you by the number F.

----------


## cygnus

Pew Pew!

----------


## AbstractAsylum

You have some pretty awesome dreams, especially the zombie halo one with the katana in the beginning. Ima subscribe, because you have a pretty good style of writing out what happens. It makes it entertaining.

^_^.

----------


## Mzzkc

Gyaah! Now you people make me feel bad for the lack of updates these past few days. . . *sigh*

I'll write something out later tonight. . .

----------


## Conkt

> Dolphin Wars



Oh my god. You had a dolphin war dream, too? I think it's a sign. In mine, they had SMGs. We have to end this now.

----------


## Lumpia2

I suppose if I am going to subscribe to a man-diary yours should be the one.  Thanks for the welcome!

----------


## Mzzkc

> Oh my god. You had a dolphin war dream, too? I think it's a sign. In mine, they had SMGs. We have to end this now.



I know! They have to be stopped!





> I suppose if I am going to subscribe to a man-diary yours should be the one.  Thanks for the welcome!



No problem. I hope my man-diary lives up to your expectations.





> You have some pretty awesome dreams, especially the zombie halo one with the katana in the beginning. Ima subscribe, because you have a pretty good style of writing out what happens. It makes it entertaining.
> 
> ^_^.



Thanks, man. I'm glad it's entertaining. I do try.

25.10.2009Possibilities (WILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






I feel the transistion. I'm pretty sure I'm dreaming, but I need to RC to be sure. My hands are tied within the blanket, and it's hard to move them, so I look to my dresser. There are a few objects there. I pull them to me with TK. Yep, definitely dreaming. I force myself out of bed and own the stairs, shedding my blanket as I go. There is a little aside about it being too easy for me to escape my bed. Regardless, once I am free of the blanket I begin my experiment. I begin the Extended TP, hand out at my sides, one foot forwards, hunched over. 

It takes a short time to charge up, but once it does, I emulate the TP animation. To my excitement, a screen pops up asking if I want to TP. I hit "Yes" quickly, and another screen pops up with a multitude of place I can go to. Inside each of those categories is a subset of 11+ places I can travel to. Although, I don't bother reading over each one, because I feel rushed, I quickly choose one. My vision goes black. 

_Shit! Okay, okay, I can salvage this. Loading Screen!_ A loading screen pops up, the progress bar fills up in a matter of moments and then the environment forms around me. The visuals are definitely reminiscent of City of Heroes. I decide to pull up chat and my friend's list. There are a few people chatting in the area, and my friend's list shows many people from the forums, some of whom are available, some of whom aren't. 

I try to quickly search through to find someone I might want to contact. My excitement at the success of this venture and the possibilities the friend's list offers is getting the better of me. I can't hold on for much longer.

Sure enough, I experience a FA.

----------


## cygnus

cool job using your transport tools  ::D:  haha seems that working with computers is useful for you in that way...

----------


## Mzzkc

26.10.2009Shindig (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






It's a failed WILD attempt with some interesting results. As I drifted off to sleep some kind of entity who took on my appearance made its way into my body, fusing with me, gaining the ability to influence my actions. As I get out of bed, I'm in some kind of study high up inside some kind of skyscraper. Captain Malcolm Renolds bursts into the room. Examines me very quickly, realizes I've been compromised, and attacks me. 

There are some fisticuffs, in which he explains my situation and how it's been affecting people all over the city. I go crazy and run at the window. I'm about to jump out of it, but I gain control of my actions through sheer force of will. _No. This thing can't do anything to me if I don't let it._ Mal sees I've gained control of whatever this thing was and invites me on a heist he's pulling later tonight at a local shindig.

Stuff happens, party ensues, heist occurs, they catch on, it's time to escape. Mal and other members of the crew all make it out just fine, leaving myself and some other people they recruited behind. We have a secondary escape plan. We enact it. A large military style float/watchtower/hovercraft comes out into the street in front of the mansion. We jump onto it as the tanks start to roll up. We manage to get past the first tank before they notice we aren't who they think we are. They start firing at us from all sides, and the chase begins. The craft is mostly earthbound, but it can makes small jumps over obstacles, which we use to help us evade a good number of our pursuers.  Eventually we come to our secondary vehicle which we plan to use to escape. Unfortunately, it's attached to an underwater merry-go-round. We try to grab ahold of it with a large pole grabby thing, but soon enough we're surrounded. There's no way out.

"Fuck this." I turn on Hover and fly to nearby glass doors, my objective just inside.

"Hey, you can't do that! Stop it!" They yell at me. _Whatever, this is just a dream; I can do what I'd like._ I phase through the first set of glass doors no problem. Same thing with the second set. Now I'm in a room with the Mayor. He's playing a lottery game where he puts his card into a slot and out comes a fully scratched off ticket that is either a winning or losing card. I grab his card and shove it into a certain slot, that I knew would have a large payout. Out comes a card worth 100k. I think to myself, _Hey, I could give myself a million dollar card if I wanted._ I do it again, and out comes a million dollar card. Just what we came for. 

I walk out to the standoff outside. Yell to everyone that there's free money to be had. They all clamor, trying to get into the room first. This frees up my companions. I give them the cards and tell them I'm off.

----------


## Mzzkc

No lucids last night, but I learned a neat trick. I can find an object using my TK, even if I can't see it, just by reaching out with my hand and pulling it to me. That may prove useful. It certainly did when we were looking for our white-board during that crazy water based golf game.

*BONUS ENTRY OF DOOM!*

11.10.2009Truce With Myself: Cruise Ship Catastrophe (DILD)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







I'm going to elborate on what happened during this dream. Specifically the part when I scare all the DCs on the boat by flipping it over a few times. You know, since that is kinda completing the Basic Task. >.>

I'm on a cruise ship. I have no idea how I got here. I just know it's a dream and I want to get to the moon! _Now, how to do that. . ._ I recall Pirates of the Carribean when they flipped over the ship to transport them between dimensions. It seemed like a perfectly sound idea. However, the friends I was with at the time didn't think so. They tried to talk me out of it, but I simply ignored them, telling them their concerns were nonsense. 

I used an extension of my TK abilities and flipped the boat over once. Gravity remained mostly intact, but in reverse now. The windows of the cabin were underwater and everyone, including my friends were freaking out. I still think this will work, so I go ahead and flip it back upright. People start to calm down. _Hrm, we don't seem to be on the moon._ I violently start rotating the boating, flipping it several times. Now, everyone on the boat is screaming that it's going to capsize. "Shit, I gotta get out of here." I fly out the nearest window as, behind me, the screams of the DCs fade away into gargled murmurs, as the deep waters of the stream swallow the boat and its passengers alive.

----------


## Loaf

The lack of comments on the first page disturbs me. This is the best DJ I have seen so far. The dreams are interesting, most of the entries I read were split up into short readable chunks, and you have included a nice rating system and decent images.

+1 fan

----------


## Mzzkc

> The lack of comments on the first page disturbs me. This is the best DJ I have seen so far. The dreams are interesting, most of the entries I read were split up into short readable chunks, and you have included a nice rating system and decent images.
> 
> +1 fan



Well, I didn't start with the pictures until I was a third of the way through the first page. And the rating system didn't come into play until the second page. So, before that, it was just another run of the mill DJ, albeit with some pretty darn good writing (in terms of organization and content anyways). 

Still, your praise has made my day. Of course, now I can't be quite as lazy with the updates anymore. >.>

*update goes here in the morn, unless all my dreams suck something awful*

Edit: Well, they didn't suck, but almost all of them dealt with personal things I don't really feel like sharing just yet. There were a few that didn't, but they aren't worth a full entry. :-/

I did fight a dragon, though. . .

----------


## Mzzkc

Three lucids off of one WILD.


31.10.2009No Control (WILD)
★☆☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







After such intense and downright cool halucinations I find myself at rest, again, in my bed. No doubt this is a dream. I RC to double check. Yeppers, definitely a dream. I get up, but everything is so hazy. I have no control over anything at all. So, what unfolds is an odd dream where I am indeed lucid, but unable to makes decisions about anything. I end up pushing a large something up and around a building or stone block of some kind. When I finish that I move down the building/block to the next something and push that around too. I do it one more time before experiencing a FA.
_________________________

31.10.2009Failure (DILD)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







I don't remember many details up to the point where I became lucid, but I do remember flying through Mewtwo's fortress from the first Pokemon movie. This occurred after someone asked for quotes from the movie.

I realized I was dreaming and flew out of the fortress. I let myself fall to sea far below me. I fall slowly at first, but speed up at sporadic intervals along the way until crashing into the water, feet extended straight, arms at my sides. Down, down I go, into the depths. I see some white sharks swim below me. Not a fan of sharks, at all, I shot to the surface where DCs were there to greet me. I got up onto a plank. I knew this was dream, but I had to be sure because of the sharks. I do a RC. It fails. Now I'm really confused. I know it's a dream, for sure, so why isn't my RC working? I spend the rest of the dream on the plank trying to RC before I FA again.
_________________________

31.10.2009The Search For Ice: Coffee House (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







I'm in bed. RC to be sure I'm not still in the dream.

Turns out I am. I get up and shed myself of my blanket. I fly/phase through the nearest window into a town. _Now, what was I supposed to be doing in my Lucids? Oh, right, searching for Ice._ I look at all the buildings for a door I can use. They're all glass, and the buildings themselves are lined with large glass windows. I decide to give it a shot anyways.

I fly to the nearest door, but as I do I hover up a bit, putting the handle out of reach. The same things happens at the next door, so I decide to drop to the ground. I think to myself that Ice will be on the other side of this door. I open it already partly knowing what's actually inside due to the glass. Yep, it's a coffee house. I walk in and pass by the line at the counter. The guy at the front of the line looks at me and says "Hey." I just keep walking.

_Wait_, I think, _what if he has something interesting to say?_ So, I double back. And say hello to him. We walk outside and I lift myself off the ground. He shook his head and said something about me following the trend or something like that. We had an interesting discussion that I can't fully recall since I waited so long to write it down, but it partly involved him talking about an instance where his girlfriend was harmed in a dream and subsequently harmed in RL. I say something along the lines of "That's not. . . not possible." And then I experience another FA in which I become lucid for two seconds before waking up for real.

----------


## Loaf

> He shook his head and said something about me following the trend or something like that.



Typical coffee house DC. :tongue2:

----------


## Mzzkc

> Typical coffee house DC.



Haha, yeah. I didn't even make the connection when I wrote this down. Nice catch!

Also, pretty epic dreams last night, including one lucid. I'm gonna blame it all on the apple juice. However, I don't know if I'll be able to write any of them down. School is eating up all my time. I'll try my best, though.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Awesome job trying to find Ice, man.

----------


## Mzzkc

Thanks, man. I've actually got an update on that front from a Lucid and FA in which I consulted whom I believe was my DG in child form about Ice, his whereabouts, and his identity. I'll write the dreams up after I study for this Linear Algebra test. Either way, she ended up confusing the hell out of me. I'm gonna have to talk to her again.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Oh, those cryptic dream guides. Why do they have to be so mysterious? haha. Looking forward to reading it.

----------


## Mzzkc

Ugh, two additional lucids I have to record, and more confusion thanks to a DC that was trying to pass itself off as a Dream Guide. . . 

Luckily, I can't remember the details of one of them, so I won't be recording that one. This post gets edited with everything as soon as I'm done writing them.

06.11.2009The Search For Ice: Consultation (DILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






*non lucid about a perverted yeti and shooting it with a Barret .50 Cal. goes here*

*realization that I'm dreaming after worrying about opening and closing a door and having the yeti reappear goes here*

How vivid! Thus the apple juice has proven its worth, three nights in a row. Now, to the air! As I fly off my front porch and skim the grass, the girl from before rushes out, still angry at me for not trying to take out the yeti any sooner, keeping up with my speed. "Wonderful dream we're having." I comment, smiling widely. She smiles back, anger disappearing, and rushes ahead. Goodbye, character of my mind, I will never see you again. 

_Oh, what to do?_ I think to myself, rising slowly into the air. _Oh, yes, I need to speak with my Dream Guide. This won't be too hard, I think._ "When I turn around, my Dream Guide will be in the court below me." The sun shines off the sleek black roof before me. I can see the reflection of everything behind me, but I ignore it verily. TURN! Aha, what is that figure dressed in green lying on the asphalt so far below? Surely, it is my Dream Guide!

I fly toward the female, dropping to the ground as I get closer. I reach out my hand and pull her up. Oh, I'd recognize that face and this strange feeling of, what, connection(?), anywhere. But, alas, something is amiss. She is so young and petite. It is her face, her hair, her presence, but much younger than I've ever seen. We greet each other with a smile. And I go right into why I've called for her. "I have some questions for you, about Ice."

"I know, but first you have to do something for me."

"What is it?"

"Take me to Narnia Castle."

"Okay, let's go."

*change in tense and style because I'm getting lazy*

We head off. She runs ahead of me, taking my hand and pulling me along. My hands are dry, so I wet them and rub them together. She tries to take my hand again, but I don't want her to have to grab my wet hand, so I let the sleeves of my green Trench Coat fall past my hands.

I have no idea where we're going, or why she'd want to go to a place like that, whatever it may be. "Narnia Castle will be right up there when we pass those houses." I see buildings past the houses on the left street from my court. And straight ahead a strange could formation is being created at building level. "Or, if not, it'll form from those weird clouds right there."

We make it all the way to the end, but there's no obvious castle or building which we should enter. Suddenly a person calls out to us, pointing out the building behind them as the entrance to where we wanted to go. We head inside. She lets go of my hand and I start to feel myself slipping away. I can't hold onto the dream, and sure enough, I wake up.

Well, looks like I have some time to write this all down. De derp. All done, now to publish it. De derp. Great. I guess I'll check some email before the test. Oh, look my Dream Guide has replied to my journal. I am currently not noticing that I am in some kind of metro eatery style place or something and my DG is right outside the window. Instead I am having this conversation as I'm reading it. Hearing our voices as I go through. "What did that Castle thing have to do with Ice? Oh, you were trying to give me a clue? Is that where I should go to find him?" She gave me a look that, in retrospect, could be taken as either she didn't want to reveal something, but I was on the right track, or that what I was saying was just plain idiotic. I took it for the former. "So, he does hang out there a lot! Okay, so then he's just a DC!"

"No," she says. "he's a person, like me." I go silent. My Dream Guide has always been nothing more to me than an extension of myself, a way to reach and interact with my subconscious thoughts. I had never payed the connection I felt around her any mind. And at this time, I still wasn't. I felt awkward. _Does she not know she's a DC?

_"Well, look, some people are posting comments on my journal. I should attend to that."

And then I woke up for real.

----------


## Mzzkc

Another DILD last night. Here's a brief synopsis:

08.11.2009The Battle That Never Did (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






It was a Harry Potter universe dream. I don't remember how I got lucid, but I did after a pretty long, vivid, intricate, dream (Thank you AJ). I started to make my way through what seemed to be Hogwarts, ignoring any DCs along the way, including Voldemort. 

I found my way into a large atrium and started gathering up a bunch of RL friends who were proficient at Martial Arts. I was planning to have a huge battle, all of them vs. me. Just as I finished gathering them, and headed outside, I slipped back into waking life.

----------


## Mzzkc

3 Lucids off of a DEILD last night. I'm gonna hold off on publishing them, though, for at least a day. They'll be written down, but I don't want them out there just yet.

----------


## Loaf

At least you have been LDing recently. I am having trouble still.

----------


## Mzzkc

LD last night in which I chose not to go fully lucid until a certain part of the dream played out. The details are somewhat personal so there won't be a published entry for that one.

----------


## Loaf

Understandable. I have skipped an odd dream or cut out parts of dreams because I am not comfortable sharing the content in them. Although I often end up giving my friends the details.  :tongue2: 
I am LDing again too.

----------


## Mzzkc

> Understandable. I have skipped an odd dream or cut out parts of dreams because I am not comfortable sharing the content in them. Although I often end up giving my friends the details. 
> I am LDing again too.



Awesome man, that's good to hear. I had another LD last night where I got lucid after using TK on some darts I couldn't get to because they were behind a fence, but then my alarm woke me up right away. :-/

----------


## Zezarict

Your LD's are awesome and really detailed and how do you do the stars?

----------


## Mzzkc

Thanks for the feedback.

I used to do the stars straight unicode, but have since pasted the stars into the header that Banhurt made possible for us to edit in his wonderful Dream Journal program.

Unicode page for the black star is here.

The white one's code is 2606 if you need to get to that one. Or, if you're lazy, like me, I'll give you a link.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Ugh, two additional lucids I have to record, and more confusion thanks to a DC that was trying to pass itself off as a Dream Guide. . . 
> 
> Luckily, I can't remember the details of one of them, so I won't be recording that one. This post gets edited with everything as soon as I'm done writing them.
> 
> 06.11.2009The Search For Ice: Consultation (DILD)
> ★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. This is so awesome. Ice is a real person. So is your Dream Guide.

----------


## Mzzkc

Well, what defines a person? I'm hesitant to assume my DG is a person in the traditional sense since I've seen so much evidence to the contrary. And yet, there has been some evidence to suggest there is something more going on with her.

I don't know. I'm not satisfied with the information I have so far. Further investigation is needed.

Too bad all my lucids lately have been ended promptly by alarms. Like this morning after I asked a weird star thing what I should do and it told me to "Get lucid," so I convinced myself I was asleep by using my TK to flick a nearby switch on and off. Right as I 'get lucid' my roommate's alarm goes off.

----------


## Zezarict

> Two LDs last night. WILD count is at *24*. ((Bolded so I can find it next time I need to increment it.))
> 
> I'll have both of them up in a few hours. I need to camp out in a certain building  until it's time to move (can't say when or where in case a zombie reads this message). They're already written. I woke up with just enough time to write it all down and get ready for class.
> 
> Also, that's 11 so far, this week. It looks like I'm getting back into the swing of things. I'm gonna keep up my RCing and general awareness throughout the day. The awareness thing is easy when playing HvZ, though. It's kinda required actually. . .
> 
> 15.10.2009Enter Ice (DEILD)
> ★★★★★NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> ...



Completely Epic and it was a wierd but cool idea to use Zangetsu

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Well, what defines a person? I'm hesitant to assume my DG is a person in the traditional sense since I've seen so much evidence to the contrary. And yet, there has been some evidence to suggest there is something more going on with her.
> 
> I don't know. I'm not satisfied with the information I have so far. Further investigation is needed.
> 
> Too bad all my lucids lately have been ended promptly by alarms. Like this morning after I asked a weird star thing what I should do and it told me to "Get lucid," so I convinced myself I was asleep by using my TK to flick a nearby switch on and off. Right as I 'get lucid' my roommate's alarm goes off.



You can tell a real person from DC by their energy. Ever play an FPS? DC's are like AI bots. Also, real people do not disappear if you ignore them. I am sure there is a lot going on with her. Real people are extremely complex.  

Another thing you can do, is point your pinky at her, and say, "show me your energy!" A DC will turn into mist, but a real person will have a lot of energy.

That's awesome that an entity told you to get lucid. I suggest using foam earplugs.

----------


## Mzzkc

I just typed "addReply". . . 

Still partially thinking in code. . . 

No time for a real entry so this will have to do for now:

I had an interesting DILD last night where I met this girl who started a snowball fight with me and my brother, but I used my TK to do ridiculous things with the snow, so any effort she made was to no avail. She interested me for some reason, so I spent the rest of the LD hanging out with her and showing her around. I even found out she had some powers as well. As the dream was fading for the third time,  (I was able to stabilize quite well the previous two times) I expressed that I would like for her to be reoccurring character in  my dreams.

I woke up and went straight into a DEILD. I ended up in some strange room, and managed to summon her there. We talked for a long while about various things before I woke up again.

Back to sleep, I recognize her once more and realize I am dreaming. More conversation ensues. I inquire as to her name because I hate how I still don't know many of my reoccurring character's names, but Imma keep that part secret for now. I then question her about the reality of her existence. However, the dream fades before she can answer my most pertinent question.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow man. That person sound really fascinating. I hope you can see her again soon.

----------


## Mzzkc

Okay, so not a real update, yet, but I've had several more lucids since the last "update." That's not why I'm posting, though. I'm posting about the kick ass zombie dream I had last night which is definitely worth remembering. Dual katanas + a horde of undead = good times.

----------


## cygnus

haha oh mzz, you're nuts.  ::D: 

that's great how you were able to have a conversation with that girl!! 

you better not have any zombies in tow when you come visiting your neighbor.  :wink2:  speaking of which, i need to work on my teleportation abilities for that.

----------


## Mzzkc

I dedicate this entry to Loaf, for making me want to keep up with his awesome DJ.

30.11.2009Rebellion (MILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






I MILDed before bed. This is something new I'm going to start doing consistently. Wish me luck.

The dream up until the point I got lucid was somewhat interesting. It all took place in this large facility that was a mix between an academic building and a hospital. Some friends of mine were playing some kind of game of catch, most likely Frisbee, when I suddenly thought to myself,

_Wait. . . This is a dream._ I was so sure in myself that a reality check was not needed. Everything was strikingly clear and felt so real, from the tan pillars that rose into the ceiling of this atrium to the people and their detailed clothes and expressions. I turned away from my friends, taking myself out of the plot for just a moment. _I should stabilize a bit before trying anything._ I take my hands and rub them together, focusing on the sensation, I turn to the pillars, see their textures, and run my hand along them, wrapping my arm around it as I went. 

Now, I felt grounded and confident. I decide to try out my TK on some nearby object, but something seems off. I can't make the connection with the objects like I normally would, so it fails. Slightly disappointed and taken aback by this, as I had just recently (in another lucid) ripped an entire house off its foundations and thrown chunks of it at some enemy DCs and was now failing to lift a small ball of fluff, I did not lose focus. The plot was still progressing around me, and it was somewhat interesting, so I decided to play along.

I opened the front doors and the light poured in, obscuring my vision for a moment before coming back into focus. To my surprise, this building was located right smack dab in the middle of a large body of water! And there were Viking-esque ships rowing around the complex! I took a step back from the water. It looked so real and menacing with its clear waters followed quickly by a dark and murky drop off; it was scary. 

One of the ships stopped rowing and everyone on board stared at the people at the door ferociously. The DCs around me dropped to their knees. Only I remained standing, but the stares continued. I tried to flip their boat over with my TK, but it didn't work for the same reasons, so I decided it would be best to drop down as well to avoid confrontation.

It was then explained that these Vikings were keeping all the DCs in here hostage. I figured it would be fun to invoke a rebellion. I take to the air and hover over the Building DCs rallying them to my cause. And so it began. 

I left them to do most of the planning .In the meantime, I was testing out some of my abilities. I was having trouble with my ol' electricity attacks, so I just took a stance and let loose a Chidori. The signature blue lightning encompassed my arm and the accompanying screeching clawed at my ears. I sliced my arm at the nearest wall and it cut through like butter for a good two feet. _This is going to be a fun attack._ 

Some time passes and the plan is set. We're going to escape out the back and destroy any opposition that faces us. Most of the destruction will be up to me, apparently. _Might as well get some help._ A cool idea that crosses my mind would be to summon some Creatures from the Magic: The Gathering universe. I decide to start small with a card we all know and love, Mogg Fantastic. 

Sure enough, I manage to summon the guy and oh boy does he look cool being all realistic and such. He was wearing a grey trench coat, though, which was weird, but I didn't question it. I told him the game plan and what he had to do. He seemed pretty capable. Next up, Slivers.

For the uninitiated, Slivers are Creatures that become exponentially more powerful with each additional Sliver in play. I only summon about five or six, but they're the biggies. All the Legendaries, and some of the more powerful Non-Legendary ones. I have them lead the charge out the back door. I fly right behind them, the rest of the DCs at my rear. The Vikings are waiting for us and unleash a volley of nerf into me. I just take all the hits, I mean, seriously, it's Nerf. . .

From there, the dream degrades into me deciding what kind of darts to use in my Longshot clips. I wake up shortly after that.

----------


## Loaf

> I dedicate this entry to Loaf, for making me want to keep up with his awesome DJ.



 ::biggrin:: 

Here, have a badge: 



:3


That dream is epic. Pity that it deteriorated, I'd like to have heard how it concluded. You'd of probably won.  :tongue2:

----------


## Mzzkc

Haha, awesome!

How's it look? Might need to redo the sig altogether, but it works for now.

Also, you forgot an apostrophe. >.>

----------


## Loaf

The apostrophe is there, just its tiny. Feel free to totally redo the badge (although that sorta makes it less special).  :tongue2:

----------


## Mzzkc

> The apostrophe is there, just its tiny. Feel free to totally redo the badge (although that sorta makes it less special).



I meant the one that should be with your name.

----------


## Loaf

Oh crap

----------


## Loaf

Any better?



Don't feel you have to use it if you don't want to.

----------


## Mzzkc

Color coded and everything. How could I not use it? ^.^

Thanks man!

----------


## OfficerFlake

Agree with loaf. Your mind scars are hilarious.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Lucid Dream Battling! Elemental Magic and Summoning! Awesome!

----------


## Mzzkc

02.12.2009It's time to F-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-fight! (MILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Normally, I'd have a nice little story about how it all happened. A cliche line about realization sweeping over me, and then BAM! enter the red text. This time around I have no idea what made me lucid. It just kinda happened. Maybe MILDs _are_ the way to go. 4 lucids from 4 attempts seems pretty solid to me. Regardless, here I stood, face to face with JTG, mohawk and all.

Now, JTG is a pretty swell guy. I knew he wouldn't take it the wrong way when I did what I was planning to do. You see, I haven't had a good fight for awhile, and I was just itching for one, and JTG just happened to be in the right place at the right time. "Let's fight." I say to him.

"O-Okay?" WHAM! I land a solid blow on his chest. He stumbles back a bit before coming at me with his own attack. I block and deflect, and from there the fight truly began. We volleyed back and forth, exchanging a torrent of blows with Matrix-esque flair. It was pretty even, so I decided to turn it up a notch.

I Flash Stepped to his right side and pounded a few punches into his shoulder and back. He came to counter attack, but I Flash Stepped to his left side, doing the same. Again with the counter attack, but he was too slow for yet another fast as light movement from me. As I positioned myself directly under him I grabbed his waist and leapt into the air. I did a full frontal flip and brought JTG crashing down into the ground, utterly mutilating his legs and knees as he tried to stop the fall with them.

But wait! A twist! Somehow, someway, we had switched places and it was _I_ crushed into the now shattered concrete floor. I fixed my legs with a little willpower and got up, my lucidity waning. I thanked my good friend for the fight and after that. . .

I woke up shortly after. No recall past the fight.

----------


## Mzzkc

Awesome failed WILD attempt last night in which I successfully transitioned into the dream, but then felt myself wake up when a door slammed. I figured I had failed and got upset with whoever it was that had done that. It was "One of the Rs," according to my roommate. Then everything got really really random, but I still didn't figure out everything was just one big FA.

*sigh*

I was really looking forward to a LD last night, too.

----------


## Mzzkc

4 LDs in an afternoon nap. Good stuff.
10.12.2009Afternoon Nap (WILD)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






I went straight into a WILD where I had a lot of difficulty getting out of bed. I eventually managed to get mostly up, but I kept rubber-banding back to my sleeping position each time I got close. Had a couple FAs here, but it was all the same.

Woke up for realsies. DEILD time. 

This was a weird experience because the music I had playing transitioned over into the dream, but the sound was slightly distorted. It was as if I were listening to it underwater. Regardless, I'm still trapped in my bed, but I try to summon my DG anyways. I manage to create a male DC that looks kinda like her, but at the same time, wasn't even close. The song is distracting me, so I force myself awake.

And turn off the music.

I lie back down to WILD and the fun begins almost right away. 

When the vivid hallucinations start, I'm able to throw myself into them for a successful V-WILD. I end up in a snowy academic courtyard during a game of HvZ. I figure I'll go ahead and play along since I need to practice as a zombie. A group of us is after a single human. He throws a sock at me, and I'm only just able to redirect it with TK, my control not up to the standards I want it to be at. Then there's a weird fragment where I toss a guy over my head from a distance with TK. 

I've lost lucidity by this point. And just go about the dream as per usual.

I wish I could recall the plot, but I didn't get a chance to recall it all as I awoke. I do know I regained lucidity sometime down the road, but I couldn't tell you where or what it involved.
Edit: I remember how I got lucid! I ended up in a large body of water somehow and realized I was dreaming. My mind turned to sharks attacking me and, sure enough, they did. I became frightened and woke myself up. I then had an FA in which I still knew I was dreaming. There was also a good sized shark biting down on my right forearm. I looked at it calmly as it chomped down on my arm. I remember thinking to myself how odd it was that something that looks and feels so real is all in my head. That's when I really woke up.

----------


## Mzzkc

Holy crap, holy crap, holy crap. I didn't think it was possible, but I just had an hour+ long LD that was absolutely ridiculous. I had soooo much fun. From flying my car, to traveling vast distances with it really quickly, to an attempted shared dream with Walms, to placating several terrifying monsters and then using them to accomplish a goal, to practicing being the OZ and taking out a bunch of Ninjas before the game even started, to forcing a DC to turn into someone who resembled, but was not, my DG, to participating in some kind of weird induction thing for LDers, to initiating an epic battle between a few pint sized ninjas and a legion of gothic foes, until finally witnessing a battle between Yugi and friends and two very powerful beings, all the while aware that everything around me was a dream.

It would take too long to write all of this up. I really don't have the time to transcribe an hour+ worth of events with my current workload. Sorry guys.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Holy crap, holy crap, holy crap. I didn't think it was possible, but I just had an hour+ long LD that was absolutely ridiculous. I had soooo much fun. From flying my car, to traveling vast distances with it really quickly, to an attempted shared dream with Walms, to placating several terrifying monsters and then using them to accomplish a goal, to practicing being the OZ and taking out a bunch of Ninjas before the game even started, to forcing a DC to turn into someone who resembled, but was not, my DG, to participating in some kind of weird induction thing for LDers, to initiating an epic battle between a few pint sized ninjas and a legion of gothic foes, until finally witnessing a battle between Yugi and friends and two very powerful beings, all the while aware that everything around me was a dream.
> 
> It would take too long to write all of this up. I really don't have the time to transcribe an hour+ worth of events with my current workload. Sorry guys.



But.. But... Awww... That sounds amazing.

----------


## Naiya

Aww, I'm sorry you don't have time to tell the whole dream. It sounds so awesome.  :Sad:

----------


## Maria92

Why the hell have I not yet subscribed to this thread? Post. Subscribed. Bam. Lookin' forward to reading your dreams, mate.  ::D:

----------


## Mzzkc

I'm gonna be sure to keep lucid moments in the present tense from now on, and non-lucid stuff in the past tense, since I feel that is more interesting, makes for a better read, and gives more importance to the lucid parts.

17.12.2009Pirates vs. Ninjas (DILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






So, I'm in the final stretch. I have a bit of a break so I figured I'll spend some time on my DJ. Here's a short lucid I had last night that was kinda fun.

The lead up to lucidity was somewhat interesting. Typical dream family life continued as per usual. I played the lives of two family members and did everything I could to keep it a secret from everybody. Characters from Family Guy were also there. There was some kind of event going on that nobody wanted to attend, so Chris had a fat girl fill in for him, hoping no one would notice. 

Not being an idiot like the rest of the family, I did notice, and confronted her about it, asking her how much he was going to pay her, and alternatively if she would get paid if her cover was blown. She said she would get 50 bucks either way since Chris isn't really that smart. My chance to extort a little money from her backfired so I made my way out of the house, to my court. I made it all the way down to the end of my driveway when I saw five teenagers approach me. One whispered to the other something about sticking to the plan as they started to circle me. _Well, if it's a fight they want, then it's a fight they'll get.

__Good thing this is all a dream,_ I think, as I reach both hands down to my left side, _otherwise I wouldn't be able to do this._ I feel the scabbard in my left hand and the fabric wrapping the hard sturdy hilt of my Katana in my right. I start to unsheathe it. It doesn't make a sound as I pull, so I provide my own (even though it's not supposed to make a sound if you do it right). I also put the sheath and blade out, horizontally, in front of me so I can see it as I pull it out. The steel blade is dark and cold, ignoring the searing sunlight above and refusing to shine as I finish my draw and bring it into a basic stance.

The teenagers back up a step. A look of surprise on their faces. Still, one of them had already managed to get behind me. I watch his shadow on the ground and listen for any sign of attack. He rushes at me. Smirking, I let him get a little bit closer before I flip my stance and flick my blade around, thrusting it into his abdomen, so quickly all he can do is gasp and stand there, shocked by my speed and form. I twist and tear the blade out through his side. There's no blood, and his skin is unusually hard to cut. _This should be interesting._

A few others come at me, a look of anger on their faces. I attack them fiercely, but my slashes only cut so deep as their rock hard skin stops my blade from proceeding any further into their bodies. Another one tries to surprise me from behind. I do the same trick I did with the other guy and he jumps back in surprise, and fear, to avoid the thrust, throwing his arms up comically as he does so.

The leader tries to take advantage of my move and jumps at me from the side. I whip my sword around and slice off his arm. Suddenly, the dream glitches out and everything seems to split and slide in differing directions at the point where I cut through his arm. _Woah, what's going on?_ I focus for a second, and everything comes back together in a snap. Unfortunately, he still has his arm.

I take a relaxed stance as the teens around me stop their assault. "Okay, I think that's enough." Their leader, the guy I just cut, says. "We were wondering if you wanted to join our group."

"What group?" I ask.

"Oh, we're part of an organization that sets up fun battles, kinda like this. See, we're Ninjas, but we needed some people to be Pirates, and we were hoping you could be a Pirate for us."

"Huh?"

"We have a website if you want to check it out: it's piratesvsninjas.com. There's a bunch of servers set up where we can play games with each other online from the PC or the Xbox, and can use a glitch to sometimes transfer those games over to dreams."

"You mean, like, shared dreams?"

"Yeah! We can have 2 on 2 fights, 4 on 4's, and 8 on 8's! It's a lot of fun."

"This is just silly."

"No, it's really cool! Here! I'll show you the website!"

He whipped out a laptop. By this point I was no longer lucid. I took the computer from him and opened up my DJ for some reason. I told him to give me a sec and that I had to check something. I noticed an entry about a dream in which I wrote, in my Dream Journal, about a dream that happened inside the dream. It had a character in it named IceIceIceDawg.

Then a loud noise woke me up.

----------


## Kraftwerk

ICE ICE ICE DAWG. That is freaking hilarious  ::D:

----------


## Maria92

What do you know? It's a legit website (albeit one for dodgeball). Cool dream, mate.  ::D:

----------


## Loaf

> I take a relaxed stance as the teens around me stop their assault. "Okay, I think that's enough." Their leader, the guy I just cut, says. "We were wondering if you wanted to join our group."



Interesting here. The way they try and kill you, but it turns out it was just a game. The reason why this is of interest is because it actually makes sense. Its not like they tried to kill you then said "Oh we are a group of doctors who eat pickles on Saturday night, want to join?". A sort of intelligence there. Seems your subconscious is generating quality dialogue for your DCs.






> "No, it's really cool! Here! I'll show you the website!"
> He whipped out a laptop. By this point I was no longer lucid. I* took the computer from him and opened up my DJ for some reason. I told him to give me a sec and that I had to check something.* I noticed an entry about a dream in which I wrote, in my Dream Journal, about a dream that happened inside the dream. It had a character in it named IceIceIceDawg.



This made me laugh but I'm not sure why. The way you got side tracked and just started using his laptop for your DJ is hilarious to me for some reason. Maybe its because I can relate with getting sidetracked in dreams. Who knows.

----------


## Mzzkc

Finally have some time to reply to all your wonderful comments. Thanks guys! Sorry I couldn't do this before. School is a cruel beast.





> Completely Epic and it was a wierd but cool idea to use Zangetsu



Bleach is a big part of my psyche. Taking advantage of strongly developed archetypes is great way to exert control over your dreams.





> Wow man. That person sound really fascinating. I hope you can see her again soon.



I was hoping I would, but she hasn't shown up in some time.





> haha oh mzz, you're nuts. 
> 
> that's great how you were able to have a conversation with that girl!! 
> 
> you better not have any zombies in tow when you come visiting your neighbor.  speaking of which, i need to work on my teleportation abilities for that.



Europa will be filled with zombies. To get to my base uninvited you'll have to battle your way through a horde of undead. I'll set up a teleportation pad for you, though bro.





> Agree with loaf. Your mind scars are hilarious.



I wish I could write more of them, but I have friends and significant others reading this now. 

>.> 

Hi MTM!





> Lucid Dream Battling! Elemental Magic and Summoning! Awesome!



^.^





> But.. But... Awww... That sounds amazing.







> Aww, I'm sorry you don't have time to tell the whole dream. It sounds so awesome.



Sorry guys. That's just waaaay too much to write about. I'll see if I get the urge to write some of it up over break. Just for you.





> Why the hell have I not yet subscribed to this thread? Post. Subscribed. Bam. Lookin' forward to reading your dreams, mate.



Itsa you! Mario! Glad to have you subscribed, man.





> ICE ICE ICE DAWG. That is freaking hilarious



I thought so too. ^.^





> What do you know? It's a legit website (albeit one for dodgeball). Cool dream, mate.



Yeah, I was only slightly surprised it existed. I figured there would be something out there with that domain.





> Interesting here. The way they try and kill you, but it turns out it was just a game. The reason why this is of interest is because it actually makes sense. Its not like they tried to kill you then said "Oh we are a group of doctors who eat pickles on Saturday night, want to join?". A sort of intelligence there. Seems your subconscious is generating quality dialogue for your DCs.



My sub-c usually makes sense of everything that goes on in my dreams at some level. Sometimes it does a really good job, other times it's only sub-par.





> This made me laugh but I'm not sure why. The way you got side tracked and just started using his laptop for your DJ is hilarious to me for some reason. Maybe its because I can relate with getting sidetracked in dreams. Who knows.



Heh, it happens to me way too often. XD

----------


## Loaf

I'm still laughing about it. I wonder if I have finally gone mad?

----------


## Maria92

> I'm still laughing about it. I wonder if I have finally gone mad?



*extends hand in friendly manner*

Welcome to the club.  ::D:

----------


## Loaf

Ha ha ha. Thats really funny also.
Nice new avatar & sig combo. Its 100% cuter and nicer than the stuff before.

----------


## Mzzkc

Update. This dream is from a couple nights ago. I had fun with it, so I wrote it down. Also, I have a new retroactive format for the whole picture thing. See if you can figure it out! ^.^


21.12.2009Aerial HvZ (Non-lucid)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Here's a fun little non-lucid.

I was having trouble modding a Nitefinder. Doing a somewhat advanced mod that I was making up as I went along, I couldn't line up the barrel/plunger tube extension to the position I wanted it in. It didn't help that the hot glue I was using to set things in place was Super Glue brand. Apparently, Super Glue brand hot glue expands as it dries. This made my life incredibly difficult as I tried to, very precisely, line up a certain piece, only to have the glue push it forward and skew the alignment.

So, there I sat, at a desk, in a classroom, in my old high school with my tools laid out before me. Suddenly, my old English teacher came in. Now, he's a pretty cool guy, as one could tell from the excited, yet casual, greetings he got from the students around me. Unfortunately, he had a hypothetical situation for us to solve. Two teens can only speak in abbreviated Xbox Live Smack Talk. It is up to us to prove that they can form 400-odd complete, logical, and grammatically correct sentences given only the following phrase list.

Not surprisingly, the listed consisted of short one-liners such as "Your mother," "Pwned nub," and "Cracker licker." The class started racking their brains trying to come up with a way to prove it was possible. I thought about it for a second, realized not all the parts of speech were present, decided that it wasn't possible, and went about my modding.

Around me, the scene changed. I found myself in a dark auditorium on a wooden bench. My peers were now discussing HvZ instead of that silly thought problem. The leader of the organization was there. Apparently, a short game was being prepared. The humans had been given clues and had to figure out the best way to go about their objective. I was still working on my mod, getting slightly more frustrated each passing minute. They turned to me, wondering why I hadn't offered any input. I explained I would internalize everything and make the proper decision when the time came.

Sure enough, that time did come. The President sent out all of the humans, but I stayed behind, finishing up my work. She called to me, joking that the zombies didn't want to wait in ambush forever. _That's it!_ I thought as I gathered up my gear. Leaving my Berserker behind, all I took was my coat and a Nightfinder. "The answer is to Fly!"

I toggled on Fly and shot out through the doors of the auditorium, into the playing field. The course was a large multi-tiered decking of sorts, with narrow walkways, wooden ledges, and plenty of trees and bushes to hide in. I flew off to the side and immediately spotted rustling in the bushes. I waited for the zombie to jump out at me before nailing him with my NF. I reloaded faster than is humanly possible and started making my way through the course, staying just out of arm's reach from people on the ground.

Flying over a populated area with chairs and tables, I spotted a few zombies trying to blend in with the crowd. Randrew was among them. Worried about hitting any civies with my overpowered NF, I quickly darted away, deeper into this strange area.

Before long, I ended up facing down three zombies with only my NF to rely on. One was in front of me, and two were behind me on a raised deck. I managed to take out the one in front of me, but LE managed to grab my foot from behind. It seemed that flying wasn't the answer after all. . .

----------


## Loaf

So.. wait, did you die, or?

----------


## Mzzkc

Haha, no one dies in HvZ. They just "die" when they get tagged. Also, zombies in HvZ are simply humans with headbands. Bloody, bloody, headbands.

I highly suggest you learn more, and if you can, start up a game at your school.

----------


## Loaf

OH!
I see. I feel foolish...

----------


## Mzzkc

Nah, don't worry about it. Most people haven't even heard of HvZ.

----------


## Loaf

I watched the video (documentary) and I thought it was awesome...
I'm in the mood for a zombie dream now.

----------


## Mzzkc

Alrighty. I remember a ton of fragments from last night, but no full dreams, and nothing very interesting. Loaf was in a couple. Also, all of them involved LDing in some way. No idea why I didn't get lucid.

*BONUS ENTRY OF DOOM!*

??.??.????Crash Course in Control (WILD)
★★★★★NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







I felt the transition.

_I'm dreaming._ I get out of bed and climb over my couch, toward my window. The sun pelted through my blinds as the green leaves of the trees outside swayed gently back and forth. I pressed myself against the window, ignoring the blinds, _they mean nothing._ As expected, the glass starts to give way to my pressure, conforming to the shape of my skin, like a cool sleek putty. 

In a mere moment I'm outside, hovering above my backyard. I glide over the trees, simply enjoying my surroundings. There's a large clearing below me. _Just like before they put all those town-houses in._ In it, are people having a Nerf War. I drop down to join them, but I don't have a blaster. I inquire to a nearby DC, "Where's my Recon?" 

he looks at me like I'm an idiot as he replies, "What are you talking about? It's right there." Sure, enough, on the grassy hill lay my Recon. I grab it from its resting place and join in the fray. A time lapse finishes things up rather quickly, but I'm content with the amount of action I got.

Heading toward a nearby house now, I decide to track down my DG. It's been awhile since we've met. I walk in the back and am greeted by a few random DCs and a good friend I know IRL. I approach him, and ask, "Hey, M, where's my Dream Guide?"

"She's downstairs with your parents."

"Thanks dude."

"No problem, man."

Trusting my friend, I locate the stairs. The house I'm in is more of a building than anything else. I make my way to where I believe she should be, but a guy with a nice shirt and slacks is blocking my way. I tell him, "Bring out my Dream Guide for me."

"I'm afraid I can't do that."

"Bull shit. Bring her out, now." He leaves for a second, a look of worry on his face. When he returns he has a random female DC in tow who is obviously not my DG. I'm getting pissed now. "I'm gonna say it one more time before I bring this entire building crashing down on your head. Bring. Me. My. Dream. Guide."

He scampers off, sensing my intent to follow through with the threat. Sure enough, he comes back with none other than my DG right behind him. She looks annoyed for some reason. She steps up to me and looks me in the eyes with her penetrating gaze. She demands of me only one thing: "What do you want?"

What happened next I simply cannot accurately explain. I began to speak: "I want to be strong. I want power. Unlimited power. I want the ability ro destroy universes upon a whim. The power of a god. . ." I couldn't stop myself from talking. Worse, I couldn't even control what I was saying. I poured all of my willpower into stopping my mouth from spurting out these words, but, again, I had no control. This went on for a good minute, and there was nothing I could do about it. I was, in a word, powerless.

I eventually finished talking. The gravity of what had just happened hadn't quite hit me yet, and it wouldn't for a long time afterwards. My DG had just taught me a lesson about how little power I actually had in the grand scheme of things, and had shown me how meaningless my previous quest for power and glory had been. At the time, though, I was still in shock. My DG, noticing I still didn't get it, gave me a look, shook her head,

And the dream ended.

----------


## Loaf

> Loaf was in a couple



What did I look like? I want those fragments now!

 :tongue2:

----------


## Mzzkc

> What did I look like?



You looked like you, in your pictures, but with facial features.





> I want those fragments now!



No you don't.



Anywho, I had a lucid last night where I flew around a bit, and made a DC of a friend of mine lucid for teh lulz. Not that great, really.

----------


## Loaf

> No you don't.



Lies.

So I read your dream and I want to meet my DG even more.

----------


## Mzzkc

26.12.2009A Typical Night (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







The following summary of my night, which is fairly typical, shows you why I don't normally update on non-lucid nights.*

Dream: Funny Faces*
★★★☆☆A friend of mine broke into a construction site, and a cameraman caught it all on camera. It was a rather funny scene actually. The next day they were looking to arrest him, but he had already gotten himself hired as the site manager.

*Dream: All hail the mighty Eye!* 
★★★☆☆There was this weird circle with a dot on it in this parking garage. It was posted all over the place with a warning message several yards away: "Warning: Symbol Becomes All Seeing Eye When No One is Paying Attention." Sure enough, it became an eye that followed my movements every time I looked away. 

What followed this revelation were shenanigans that involved me fusing with the eye and letting it see and interpret information for me. Kinda trippy.

*Dream: Computers is a Neato Major!*
★★☆☆☆A college dream that had me hanging out with a bunch of friends. The normal drama ensued. Also, pretty much everyone I knew was having trouble with two programming projects I hadn't even started yet. One of them was writing a large program entirely in assembly. I reminded them it was much easier to write it all out in C first and then convert it over. 

Then, when I was working on the assembly one in class. The President of the school comes in with a small girl who is apparently touring various universities. She starts talking about how cool a major in computers would be, but the Pres reminds her there are 3 distinct area of studies to consider, not just one.

*Dream: I'll teach you life skills.*
★★★☆☆I was a substitute teacher for a Kindergarten class. I had to pass back papers, but I didn't know any of the kids names, so I had the assistant do that while I prepared a video. After the movie, I showed them all how to mod nerf guns. Power tools are fun kids!

*Fragment: Not again. . .*
★☆☆☆☆Another fragment about discussing lucidity, but not actually getting lucid off of it. I'm pretty sure I even used powers in this one, too. . .

*Dreams: Personal dreams are personal.*
★★★★☆*insert 2 personal dreams here*

Yeah. My recall is ballin'.

----------


## Mzzkc

29.12.2009The Atrium (DILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Around me was a gathering of students of all trades and disciplines. Okay, most of them were Comp Sci, students, but that's not the point. The point is, the group seemed diverse. All of us were inside of this huge atrium. The Balcony above us, surrounding the area, the tunnels that branched off, and the general architecture had the look and feel of Hogwarts. 

However, there was no magic going on in these walls. Instead we had all been assigned a winter break project that was due tonight at midnight. It was already 10:54 PM and all of us had to write a two page paper on the functionality of the memory allocator we wrote before break. I questioned a STB about it, wondering if we had already done something similar. He rebuked me, and stated he had already finished his paper and had given it some fancy name. A guy who was supposed to be our professor laughed from across the room and commended STB.

After that we started to toss a Frisbee around. One side of the atrium, vs. the other. I kept missing my opportunity to get the Frisbee, and everyone on my team was sucking something awful, so I started to cheat. I used TK to do some fancy throws that weren't even possible. I also used my powers to direct the Frisbee into my hands whenever they threw it. However, after a long time, it seemed as if my TK was waning.

_Wait, this is dream, how can I be getting tired from overuse of my TK? I can't even properly lift that balloon over there. This is pathetic._ I lift off into the sky and float over to the second floor balcony that wrapped around the middle of the atrium. I decide to test how much energy I really have left. 

"Chidori!" 

Blue sparks fly from my right arm, a massive charge builds up in my palm, and all the while an all encompassing screeching fills the room. I slash my arm into a nearby stone wall to test it out, and sure enough, it cuts into it with ease, but not as deep as I would have liked.

I decide to have a bit of fun, completely forgetting any and all goals. I jump down into the middle of the crowd, and shout, "Alright! This is how it's gonna go down! All of you, against me!" Everyone looked at me funny, a few people to my left start to come at me. I whip out a bo-staff and begin to twirl it around, charging at them. I knock a few to the side, before drawing them into a small foyer that leads to another hallway into the the atrium. Several of the people from the room attack me, grinning wildly, but a few good knocks to the head and chest take them out quite handily.

Suddenly, a girl walks through the archway. She is dressed much more ornately than these previous louts, and carries a huge staff like sword. Several sweeping halberd-esque blades protruded from the long, thin staff at the blade's core. They shone brightly and were framed from behind with beautiful red and gold waves. _Well, that's cool. 

_She swings it at me, but I parry it to the side, stepping in and hitting her shoulder with my simple black staff. She tries for another swipe, but I block, and return a strike of my own, this time across her head. We go back and forth like this for awhile, before her frustration builds to a peak. A downward strike from her blade is met with a swift kick from my boot. 

Hilariously enough, her  blade gets lodged into the thick leather bottoms of my boot. She tries to pull out her blade, but can't, a look of surprise on her face. I twist my foot and disarm her, taking her blade for myself. I ditch my staff, and test out my new bounty. A quick slash cuts away at her poofy clothes, but does not draw blood. I thrust the blade into her. "Oh, fuck." She says, looking down at the gaping wound in her chest. I can see the life drain out of her as she goes limp. I pull out my blade and head back into the atrium.

Everyone inside is playing some silly game in groups around the room. "What the hell is this?! I thought I told you all to fight me." I take a large arcing slash at the people in the group before me, cutting into the necks of everyone there, spilling their blood onto the floor. They just turned in shock and stared at me, in a semi-circle. I took to the air as people started screaming around me. Soon enough, the room was completely empty except for a few people scattered around the room who just stood there calmly.

"Where did everyone go?" I asked them.

"All the stupid ones left." One of the remaining people said.

I wanted to investigate further, but the dream started to slip and there was nothing I could do to stop it.

Well, I guess I could have tried to stay in a little bit longer. >.>

----------


## Loaf

Awesome!





> "All the stupid ones left." One of the remaining people said.



OH MY GOSH THEY WERE ENTITIES. 
Nah just kidding. Funny how you used TK before lucidity.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Cool man. The first dream where I battled Raven Knight, I chose that same double bladed staff for us to fight with.  

It sounds like you had a shared dream with Loaf. Awesome.

----------


## Loaf

> It sounds like you had a shared dream with Loaf. Awesome.



Wait what?

----------


## Mzzkc

Crappy MS Paint picture of the sword she had. Since I am in no way an artist and am really bad at descriptive language:



Also, what do mean Loaf and I had a shared dream? When did this happen?

----------


## Loaf

I think he is referring to the time you saw me, above.
[email protected]

----------


## Mzzkc

Haha, and I didn't even mention the fragment where I saw you transform into that demon thing. ^.^

----------


## Loaf

Rawr Demon Loaf

----------


## Mzzkc

28.12.2009Go Ninjas (Non-lucid)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Had this non-lucid a few nights ago. I'm gonna try a different style, for teh lulz.

Wheeeee! Oh, joy, this giant airborne trampoline sure is a blast. Water far below us, a big 'ol blue sky with puffy clouds above, and no netting to keep us in! I sure do hope I sustain no injury from this venture. Whoops, I slipped and fell! Good thing I fell in the middle of the trampoline. Crap, now everyone is jumping on me! Ow! Ow!! Ow!!!

I think they broke something. . .

Being disabled and unable to properly move sucks something awful. Luckily, I'm just gonna ignore this plot point until later and go about my absolutely ordinary life. What's that Dad? There's an interactive Fallout demo you just found out about? Oh, well I've known about this one for awhile, but go ahead and start it up, I'll be watching the city from this little ledge over here. 

Wowzers, this fallout sure is realistic. Look at how marvelous the deadly blast from a nearby nuclear explosion is. Oh my, I think I died. It sure is a good thing everyone gets insta rezzed during these demos, and my HUD even keeps track of how many times I died! Look at that number climb!

I'm going to drift into random thought now. . . .

. . .

. . .

Holy shit! A lion is attacking me! I must toggle on Fly and escape! Aaaagh! It's following me! Quickly, Ninjas: Attack my Target! What a sight my own personal Ninja army (of 6!) is as it swiftly cuts down that mean nasty lion.

That was a close one, indeed it was. You can go now, my good friends, I'm just going to fly over to that building over there. Oh, look, some officers from our evil authoritarian government. I hope they don't spot me hovering about 10 feet above them. Gorrammit! They saw me. . .

Go Ninjas go Ninjas go! Yes! Wipe them _all_ out. Wait, not those two. They are going to die of a terminal illness soon anyways. Aww, look at that one run off and cry. It's like he actually believed me or something. Oh, hi LJS! Didn't expect to see you here. You can leave now before they start the actual nukings. No? Kay, suit yourself, buddy, I was only kidding about your terminal illness, you know. I'm gonna go and board that plane over there now.

Since I'm disabled, I have to sit in the back because it's easier that way, apparently. Plus there are no other seats open. Everyone back here sure is awful noisy. I'm quite uncomfortable with this arrangement, but I guess I have no choice in the matter. . .

----------


## Mzzkc

Last night I had a dream where a CTB from an alternate dimension had a squeaky little voice and a Canadian accent. It was the funniest thing ever. XD

----------


## Loaf

Lololol
Its 8:16AM 1st of January 2010 for me right now.  :tongue2:

----------


## Mzzkc

6 long lucids, semi-goal completion, epic battles spanning over several dreams, and even more confusion from my DG. I'll write them out if I get the chance/feel like writing for several hours.

Also, 2 were DEILDs.

----------


## Loaf

> _6 long lucids_, semi-goal completion, epic battles spanning over several dreams, and even more confusion from my DG. I'll write them out if I get the chance/feel like writing for several hours.



Fuck you  :Sad:

----------


## Lumpia2

accidentally unsubscribed lol.  sorry about the random reply.

----------


## Mzzkc

DG stiffed me last night in one of my two lucids. I may write them down if I feel the need to later. Neither were particularly exciting. 

All I have to say is, jumping out of a window to perform a RC after my other RCs failed may not have been the best idea, for obvious reasons. >.>

----------


## Mzzkc

08.01.2010Europium (DILD)
★★★★★NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Trying to meet up with some family, I see the person I'm looking for. She looks. . . tense. I head through the crowded plaza, bumping into other nervous looking people. I notice exchanges of money as people passed each other. It was happening all around me. 

One person that bumped into me freaked out a bit and followed me, apologizing profusely. I kinda just ignored him. I made my way all the way to the other side only to lose her again. A tall man in a hoodie comes up to me and tries to push some kind of plastic baggy into my hands saying, "Hey, man, here you go." 

"What is this?" I asked, refusing to take the bag.

"Europium, dude, now go sell it." He looked to his side, showing signs of paranoia.

"Naw, it's cool, I don't do that kinda thing." I state bluntly walking away as he shook his head at me. I made my way into an open building without doors showcasing a light orange interior. Three men approached me.

"Not, gonna follow the rules, eh?" The one in the tan sweat shirt says in a deep voice. "Then you're gonna have to face the consequences!" He whipped out what looked like a quarter and put it between his digits, making a fist and smiling broadly. "This here's a coin blade. It'll slice you up real nice." He swings at my head, but I put up my right arm to block. The coin cuts through my green trench coat and does, indeed, 'slice me up real good.'

_Fuck fuck fuck. This hurts way too much.

__Calm down. It's just a dream._ I regain my composure. I stand, relaxed, with my hands at my side. I know this is my world. I have all the power here. "I'm impressed that you managed to cut me. I commend you for that. However, it won't happen again." He simply smiles that big toothy smile and comes at me like a maniac, swinging wildly. His mouth practically foaming.

I block and deflect at his forearm, avoiding contact with his small blade. One of his friends tries to come at me from the side. I dodge his punch, grab his wrist, and hurl him into the man with the grey sweatshirt who is also in the middle of a punch. They end up exchanging blows with each other. Before they can recover, I proceed to properly disable them, practically turning them into joined pretzels. 

The other guy looks terrified. He takes a hesitant step back before deciding to come at me anyways. I just throw him hard into the other two. He gets back up, and I give him a strong glare. He takes a look at the two men lying crippled on the floor, gets the message, and scampers off the way I had came in.

I walk out the back door. There's a large twisted walkway with large natural barriers on either side. I turn a corner only to come face to face with what I can only assume are more of these drug dealing nazis. I go to the big one that looks like the leader of the group. He's wearing a red sports sweater with some words on it. I treat him like an ordinary DC. "Tell me how to get out of here."

"Why would I do that?" He asks, slightly perturbed by my presence for some reason.

"Look, I just kicked the asses of the three guys you sent at me. And I'll do the same to all of you if you don't tell me."

"Did you kill them?" he inquires in a somewhat expecting way.

"No, I try not to kill if I don't have to. Now, are you going to tell me or not."

Subdued laughter ripples through the group. One of them steps forward, wielding a Katana. He reminds me of Sasuke for some reason ((so that's what I'll call him)). Two others, one male, one female, join behind him, also wielding Katanas. I reach down to my side to pull out my blade. Unfortunately, I have trouble forming the handle and all I manage to pull out is the blade with a thin metal extension where the hilt is supposed to be. I know I can work with this, though, taking my stance. 

All three come at me. Sasuke starts his volley. I deflect every cut easily. The girl attacks from my left. I parry her blow, and flick my blade around her sword, pushing it out of the way. The edge of my Katana's blade now rests against her neck. She looks terrified. "You're done, step out." I say to her.

"But--"

"Don't argue with me. Step. Out." I apply a bit of pressure to her neck. She quickly drops her sword, backs off, and joins the others. I throw down my blade. _I need a decent sword if I'm going to do this._ I reach back down to pull out another blade. I feel the hilt form properly and begin to pull it out. I look down to help solidify it.

Suddenly, from the corner of my eye I see Sasuke dart at me. I don't manage to draw my blade in time and am rewarded with a Katana piercing through my body. Sasuke removes his blade from my right lung, making sure to rip it out at an angle to cause even more damage. My eyes go wide. _The hell? This is the most intense pain I have ever felt, dream or no._ My body feels like it wants to shut down. . .

. . .

_No. I can't give in._ I stand upright, ignoring the searing pain in my chest. I rush at him. He parries almost all of my attacks, but even the ones I land don't do much damage at all. _Screw this._ I stop. I grab my right arm and hold out my Katana.

"Ban--kai!"

Invisible energy explodes from my body, creating a huge gust of sustained wind that throws about the dust from the ground around me. I move at incredible speeds, closing the distance between us in less than a second. He is unable to match my speed, and the torrent of cuts I rain down upon him go un-deflected. 

_Still no damage?!_ I swing harder, losing myself in attack as I push him back farther and farther. Out of nowhere, his blade comes in from the right. I jump to the side, but my reaction is too late. More blinding pain wracks my body. I push it out of my mind as Sasuke barrels at me once more. I dodge, throw my blade to my left hand, grab his wrist with my right hand, and attempt to sever his arm. 

Oddly, though, my Katana has transformed itself into a razor sharp metallic whip. I strike his arm several times in succession, each time tearing a large portion of skin and muscle from his right arm. Everything starts to fade. _The fighting isn't helping matters._ I start to run in the opposite direction. Sasuke isn't able to keep up with me. Once he's out of sight I sit and cross my legs. Everything is fading fast. I figure I'll just go peacefully. Sasuke's male henchman has other ideas, though.

He's running towards me carrying what appears to be a large plaster board. I don't bother getting up when he reaches me. For some reason he starts lightly hitting me on the top of the head with it. "Look, dude, all you're doing is stabilizing the dream for me." Sasuke appears behind him and throws him off to the side. _Gorrammit. . .

Looks like it's not quite over, yet._ I start to attack him, yet again, but he starts doing backflips away from me. _This is just getting annoying now._ "Getsuga Tenshou!" A streak of blue energy erupts from my sword, which was a Katana again. Every swing of the blade shot out another cyclical blast. I keep up the pressure as he flips over and dodges each one. Finally, one of them clips his side, tearing his baggy white clothes and knocking him to the side. I quickly close the distance between us. 

I point the tip of my blade at him. He tries to scamper away as he gets up. In a raspy determined voice I whisper, "Getsuga Tensou." Sure enough a brownish orange tornado forms from the tip of my blade and traps the bastard in its vortex. "Not so tough, now, are ya?" I bang his spinning, trapped, helpless body on the ground a few times. For some reason, my blade is now an ornate spear-like halberd.

I start to walk back toward the others while Sasuke is still stuck in the violently swirling wind protruding from my newly morphed blade. Everything is starting to fade again. I doubt he's still conscious, but the tornado is sustaining itself just fine without any help from me, so I allow myself to wake with Sasuke still ensnared by my sword's power.

----------


## Maria92

Whoa...close call, man. Very nice, what with all the action and such.  ::D:

----------


## Loaf

Absolutely awesome! 5/5 for that entry.  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

Wow!  You kicked some serious ass!  That was awesome!  :split:

----------


## Mzzkc

Thanks guys, I almost didn't even bother writing this one up.

----------


## Loaf

> Thanks guys, I almost didn't even bother writing this one up.



You've got a lot of explaining to do.  ::D:

----------


## Mzzkc

Crap ton of fighting last night, both lucid and non-lucid. I also found out first hand that emotions can have a huge effect on control. Electric bolts are a lot easier to use when you put a little hostility in them. XD

Might write up the lucid tomorrow on the plane. Only if something more interesting doesn't come up, though.

----------


## Mzzkc

I think it's only fair to state in advance I left out an important detail in this dream. Here's hoping Raven can remember it and fill it in.

13.01.2010Enter Raven (DEILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


Woke up again. I just couldn't seem to stay in these dreams for longer than 5 minutes. I decided to try again.

I stayed perfectly still and soon enough I felt the onset of SP. After what seemed like mere seconds someone or something started piling covers on top of me. 

I RC, and sure enough, I'm dreaming. I start to get out of bed, but whatever was piling those covers on top of me jumps on my back weighing me down. Standard Flight wasn't gonna cut it, so I pulled upon my archetypes from Heroes and the Matrix to allow me to fly at high speeds while still carrying weight. 

I shatter through the sliding glass door onto the balcony. Twisting in the air, shaking off whatever it was as I came to a hover 50 feet above the resort's pool. Everything was so clear and vivid. The green grass of the golf course behind us complemented the blue haze of the mountains in the distance. The blue waters of the pool shimmered and rippled in the warm beating sunlight. There were people everywhere, enjoying their vacation.

I fly to the front of the resort, trying to remember what it was I wanted to do. _I know! Let's attempt some shared dreaming! 
_I wonder how to go about something like that for a moment, and choose to try a method Raven Knight frequently uses. _But what song to use?_ I try to think of a good Portugal. The Man song that would be most conducive to a task such as this. For some reason I decide upon "Elephants."

Sure enough, what I believe to be the song starts playing in the background. While I'm oblivious to the fact that the song playing is, in fact, not "Elephants," and is closer to "Gold Fronts," but I really don't care. You see, the song, the beat, the lyrical styling, all culminated into an overwhelming feeling of pure bliss, happiness, and power. I twirl and flit about in the air, just letting the music flow over me. I'm on top of the world. There is nothing I can't do.

I attempt to rip open a portal with my hands in the air in front of me. No good. A few more experiments end in failure before I come up with a new plan. Hovering over to a nearby street lamp/pole thingy (it was fairly wide), I push my hands into the solid metal and pull it apart. To my surprise, a hole had formed, behind which I could easily make out what appeared to be the streets of a small town of sorts. I step through and find myself in a scene reminiscent of an old European village. 

Dirt roads wind through the colorful wooden buildings, the architecture of which is very square and practical. I follow one of them to an open building where I see two people, one male, one female. I call up to them, asking, "Raven?" the girl leans over the rafters, knocking down a bit of hay as she does so, saying, "Not here." I turn back, walking only a little while further, before running into another pair of people, again a male and female. The female looks a lot like Raven's Skype picture, except much slimmer. The guy has longish hair and what seemed to be odd dreadlocks. "Raven? Is that you?" I ask the woman. 

She looks at me quizzically. "Who. . ?"

"It's me!" I state, excitedly. She seems very cautious of me as does the man she was talking to.

"Wait. . . Are you. . ?" It looks as if she gains a sudden realization, so I reach out my hand for a handshake, but it turns into a hug. However, I feel the dream start to fade due to an overabundance of excitement.

I didn't get to say goodbye.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow, awesome, man! It sounds to me like you made it to Raven's Inner World. That dude may have been me, or may not. Can't really tell from the description. I vaguely remember something like that. I am looking forward to seeing you in dreams!

----------


## Mzzkc

I'm not writing out the whole LD. It was way too long and I'm on vacation. I might write up one of the other ones I had last night, though. Meh, who am I kidding.

14.01.2010January Adv. ToTM Completion (DILD)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






The following is an excerpt from an hour+ long LD.

Frustrated by my failure to locate her, I decide to go about the ToTM as scheduled, without her. There are plenty of DCs around. A couple walking up and down the street, a few off to the side of the road, sitting on benches. I start up my plan, queuing up Guns and Dogs by Portugal. The Man. Once the distinctive sounds and lyrics hit my ears I start my transformation.

I shrink to a quarter my height, slowly falling down onto all fours, my limbs constricting, my joints changing, and my hands and feet becoming paws. My clothes melt into me, becoming a silky black fur coat. I feel my ears elongate and flop down about face as my nose and mouth stretch forward. All of this is happening at once. I'm surprised it feels so easy and natural.

I am now a dog. Not quite sure what breed, but I'm definitely on the smaller side. As soon as the transformation completes, I trot over to an older woman on a nearby bench who is reading a newspaper. I curl up on her feet, brushing my soft fur against her leg. She looks down, smiles, and makes the effort to bend over and pet me. Boy does it feel good. She would make a good owner.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Rock on, man! Awesome. How do you time your dreams, by the way?

Vortexes are very powerful in dreams.

----------


## Loaf

That ToTm sounds awesome. I have trouble morphing into anything really.

----------


## Mzzkc

Nomad: Usually, I just look at the clock every time I wake up.

Loaf: Yeah, I usually have a lot of trouble as well. The song really helped make it easy. 

Here's another "short" part of the long LD. I might do another one later too. Try to guess which one of the ones I posted happened first. XD

14.01.2010A Dark Reality (DILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






The following excerpt comes from an hour+ long LD.

_Is that. . ? A Mew? 

_"Mew!" the pink Pokemon coos as it floats about in the air before me. It's stylized, exactly as it would be in the anime or a drawing. It seems like it wants me to follow it. Sure enough, it starts zipping away through the brightly, and naturally, lit building motioning for me with its tail.

I take off at a run, but it just isn't fast enough. Fly gets toggled on, but I'm still only barely able to keep up as it darts over and around various beams and corners. Before long, I lose track of it. Not giving up, I go the direction I think it went, which leads me outside to. . . my court?

There's the Mew, hovering high above my driveway. Dropping to the ground, I follow it to the street in the middle of the culdesac. The cloudless blue sky shone brightly and clearly, and to my surprise many more small airborne Pokemon scattered the sky around my neighborhood. I felt oddly at peace.

The Mew, still in the air, motions to the street below. Particularly, it motions to a strange portal. The portal looks almost like an old oil spill: A shiny, dark, blue, film-like, center with moving wavy gold loops along the outside. The whole thing is sparking visible bolts of electricity all around the inside. I couldn't make out what was on the other side. I didn't know what the Mew wanted me to do. I figure jumping through it wouldn't hurt. Maybe someone I know will be on the other side? I take the plunge.

The oddest feeling rushes over me as I quickly slide into the opening. I don't have time to savor it as I'm spat out into a brand new world that is. . . also my court? _Weird._ Weirder still is the blood red, black streaked, sky above me. It is unsettling. I don't have time to take that in either, because before I know it some humanoid creatures start to approach me. They look mostly human, but their features are augmented by spiky jaws, white bony skin, and claw like fingers. At least they're wearing clothes.

"Git 'im." One of them says to the other. It try to pull out my Katana, but they're on me too fast. One gets my arms into a lock behind my head, while the other subdues my feet. Things are looking really bad. What the hell was I supposed to do now? 

_Fire!_ Instinct takes over and large jets of molten hot fire shoot out of the ground around me in an large Area of Effect. This feat startles the creatures into loosening their grip on me. Instead of simply breaking free, however, I take control of the very earth itself, forcing huge jagged spikes to jut out of the ground. The creatures are killed instantaneously. Their bodies and clothes are rent to shreds, freeing me from their grasps.

I think I'm free and clear, but almost right away I see there are more of them coming for me. One of them has a really long Katana. I reach down to my side and quickly pull out my sword. It's not nearly long enough. Before I can use a finger trick to extend it the guy with the Katana attacks me. It's all I can do to block it in time. 

The others start to surround me. There's around five or six of them, all with similar features to the last two guys. They're grinning widely, some of them let out a sinister chuckle. I'm freaking out. I keep my stance, but back up as to not let any of them behind me. An almost paralyzing fear and worry gripped me. What had I gotten myself into? Everything was so nice and peaceful before. . .

Regardless, I had a battle to fight. I strike out at the guy with the Katana. My cut only goes skin deep. He looks down at it and laughs maniacally, mockingly, violently swatting my blade out of his skin with his own. He swings at me again. I block, backing up even further, now entering my garage. I perform a quick volley of assaults, faster than the average eye could follow. All of them hit their mark, but again, all of them only pierce the topmost layer of skin.

I was getting nervous. It had to be my blade. I needed a new one. _How about his?_ Instinctively, I pull on all my archetypes that involve severing limbs. I ended up focusing on the Monty Python and The Holy Grail scene in which King Arthur fights the Black Knight. I swat down at his arm sloppily, I don't need to actually cut it. Sure enough, his arm plops off nice and cleanly. 

Their smiles turn to displeased grimaces as I grab the long blade from the air before gravity could take hold of it, throwing my old one to the side. "What the hell?" the now armless creature bellows. I proceed to quickly sever the right arms of all the creatures in the same manner, lightly and sloppily 'pushing' on their shoulder socket with the tip of my new sword. "Aww, that's just fucking idiotic," says the guy who had previously owned the Katana.

Suddenly, they all look out to the distance. _What's going on? Is something happening out there?_ The same one speaks again: "You all go and take care of it. This kid ain't got nothin'. I'll deal with him myself." He regenerates his arm and sword as the others take off into the darkness outside. I'm still slowly backing up, on my garage stairs now. 

My opponent gives me a smirk. Sensing my continued fear. We're at the top of the stairs. He rushes at me, I quickly open the door and step to the left, parrying as I did so. Before he could recover, I whipped myself and my Katana around severing his blade arm in a downward thrust. I follow that up with a swift kick to his side, knocking him clumsily into the house. Before he can come back out, I sever his other arm and close the door on him. I focus on the lock and do something to it so it can't be opened from the inside.

After a moment of waiting, I realize I'm home free. I discard my blade and head out to the street. What was this place? Could Raven be here by chance. . ?

----------


## Mzzkc

Last night I had a dream where I almost got up the nerve to kill a spider. XD

----------


## Maria92

> Last night I had a dream where I almost got up the nerve to kill a spider. XD



Lulz. I hate killing spiders in real life...they eat other bugs, which is good. Plus, when you moosh them, you get spider guts on your hand. And if you miss or don't hit them just right, they can grab on to what you hit them with and come racing down the handle, jump onto your arm, and take a big bite out of you, or worse, camp out in your hair while you flail about wildly, trying to get the bugger out. And if it gets to your eyes...

Good luck not having nightmares now... :Awesome Dance:

----------


## Mzzkc

*shakes fist*

----------


## Naiya

> *shakes fist*



Aww, lol. For me it's bees....damn invisible bees. How can I kill them if I can't see them?! Makes me crazy. And then I wake up. Anyway...awesome lucid, btw.  :wink2:

----------


## Loaf

> Plus, when you moosh them, you get spider guts on your hand. And if you miss or don't hit them just right, they can grab on to what you hit them with and come racing down the handle, jump onto your arm, and take a big bite out of you, or worse, camp out in your hair while you flail about wildly, trying to get the bugger out. And if it gets to your eyes...



Fuck you must have had a bad experience.
Seriously, just use bug spray or buy an electric bug killer.

EDIT: Fixed spelling mistake

----------


## Maria92

> Fuck you must have had a bad experience.
> Seriously, just use bug spray or but an electric bug killer.



Nah, never had a bad experience with spiders...it's just fun to mess with people. ^_^

And I find that soap and water in a spray bottle works even better than bug spray. Doesn't leave that bad smell, either.  ::D:

----------


## Loaf

> And I find that soap and water in a spray bottle works even better than bug spray.



Wait, really?  :Eek:

----------


## Maria92

> Wait, really?



Yeah...common Dawn dish detergent. A few spritzes and the spider is dead within a minute. I've even dropped some of those big, black, gnarly pine beetles with the stuff. It penetrates the exoskeleton and dissolves the cell membranes of the bugs, causing them to instantly dehydrate. Fun stuff. 

http://www.essortment.com/home/homemadeinsecti_sylg.htm

It's more geared to the home gardener, but yeah.





> The best type of soap for killing insects is debatable; some recommend pure castile soap or liquid hand soap (like Ivory), but others endorse various name brand liquid dish liquids (most often Dawn and Ivory). Detergents are good choices because they are not affected by minerals in hard water, unlike non-detergent soaps. However, detergents are reputed to be more damaging to plants if used excessively...
> ...A one to two percent concentration of soap in water is an appropriate dilution for insecticide soap. This mixture will kill insects without risking burning the plant. This equates to approximately five tablespoons of soap per one gallon of water. Most recipes recommend using two teaspoons of dish detergent per quart of water, while those who use castile soap should add one or two tablespoons per quart of water. Blend the ingredients in a large pot or bucket, and then transfer them to a spray bottle as needed. The mixture will keep indefinitely...
> ...The reason that soap kills insects effectively is that they penetrate and disrupt the natural balance of their cells. The bug’s cell respiration will fail, killing it almost immediately once it has been exposed. It is therefore important to spray the insecticide directly on pests, saturating them thoroughly...
> ...



Da truth.

----------


## Mzzkc

17.01.2010Making Fiends (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






I heard a knock coming from the back work room. I go to investigate, leaving my friend unattended. KA-KRACK! Lightning struck outside, illuminating the cold dark room and the sharp steel tools and saw blades that lined the walls. In the flash, I made out a figure climbing up the wet concrete steps outside. It looked back at me and I saw it was the hag from before, the witch I had given the human test subject to for experimentation! 

Oh, no. . . 

Had she come to return my gift? I needed to warn my friend.I rushed out to the main basement area only to be pounced upon by the creature I feared would be there. It tore at my arms and opened my skin. I was infected. I felt the virus starting to take hold and watched, helpless, as my friend, who had come to help me, was infected in the same manner I had been.


*Spoiler* for _MIND SCAR_: 




We had to get the cure. . . fast. I called for my father, who had training in these matters, and it turned out he was in the back room all along. With his help, we managed to synthesize a cure composed of various herbs, grasses, and shit. Lots and lots of shit. Using my hands, I mixed the herb components with the gooey brown fecal matter, but I was running out of time. I had to apply the cure to my now quickly decaying body. Taking a handful of the chunky brown and green mixture, I smeared it all over my face. I didn't care how stomaching wrenchingly disgusting the action was; I was determined to live.

I felt the effects in moments. Life was rushing back into me, and survival was in my grasps. _Shit!_ I accidentally opened my left eye, getting crap all over it. Needless to say, it was unpleasant. 


A small amount of time passed, bringing my health back to it's previous state. Now, I wanted to go upstairs. _Hmm, having something chase me up these stairs would be interesting. Let's try to create something!_ I focused on the darkness, but was only able to create vague shape. I turned back to the door for a second before looking behind me yet again.

"GRAAAHR!" the ravenous zombie-like monster behind me yelled as it attacked me. I barreled up the stairs lightning fast and closed the door behind me. The creature kept right on my tail and apparently knew how to use a door handle. I stepped into the kitchen and turned around, watching the basement doors.

_I'm dreaming._ I fear nothing as the infected bursts through the basement door. It snarls at me ravenously, but I hold firm. I make no effort to reach for my blade. I was going to break the cycle. "Hey, you can attack me and try to scare me all you'd like, but it's all pointless." As if to prove me wrong, it lunges at me at full sprint. I step to the side and let it pass, showing no aggression. It makes a sharp turn and tries again, but I dodge to the side leaving it back where it started.

"See," I say, building up happiness as I speak, "why don't we be friends instead?" The zombie relaxes and puts its gnarled hands at its sides. Then, it transforms, shedding off its appearance in a swirl of dark purple energy. What remains is a girl, about my age, with long black hair and pale skin, clothed in a dark colored glossy dress.

"Fine." she says, almost cautiously. I smile, walk over to her, and take her hand.

What follows is a montage of us building a friendship. The scene cuts to me showing her around a cityscape that is plastered in images of me in my lucid state, but I don't look like me, I look kinda like Lucas from SSBB. And the only difference between my lucid state and non-lucid state is a small puft of hair. I explain my importance and the good I do for the people here while lucid. She tells me she's a dream demon.

"Oh, what's your na-"

"Michelle," she answers before I can finish. I smile again. I'm in a really good mood, now, as a direct result of the emotional control I displayed earlier. Michelle shows me some of the forms she has taken in past dreams. One of them is a disturbingly obese child that appears to have Downs or some other form of mental handicap. The gender is indecipherable and the bodily proportions of the kid are barely human. Thanks to the great mood I'm in, I find this hysterical.

Michelle suggests I try out a "Chuckie" dream, and I agree. My lucidity is subpar at this point. The scene changes yet again and I find myself in a deserted trailer in the middle of a dark forest. I'm sitting at a desk and eerie music is playing. However, even when the doll, or whatever it is, attacks me from behind, I'm not frightened at all. I simply exit the body I was in and find myself looking down on Michelle as she hovers over a small box in a frenzied cackle. 

My new body is incorporeal and is attached to the old one by a stream of pale, wavy, blue, distilled light. The old body is in the box which is shaking wildly and emitting shouts and screams. Michelle doesn't seem to notice me behind her. Still, I'm not too concerned. I lift my right hand parallel to me and muster forth a bit of excitement. Sure enough, a bright white light builds up inside the box and the right side blasts off violently, expelling debris all over the the place. My other body flies out and gives Michelle a truly pleased and care-free look.

"I win! ^.^" I somehow have it say, making sure to convey the emotion that is synonymous with that emoticon.

"I hate you. . ." she states dejectedly.

My brother's alarm goes off.

----------


## Mzzkc

2 WILDs and 2 DILDs last night. I ended up visiting this one academic building multiple times to see what kind of classes they offered. Lame.

I also had several Raptor dreams and one Mech dream. I don't really feel like writing anything more than that down, however.

----------


## Loaf

I dreamed a fragment, but not much. Went to bed later than usual, which always seems to crap up my LDs anyway.

Hey, how many LDs have you had in total? You have a monthly lucid count, and a WILD count... does that represent every lucid dream you have had since being on DV, or?

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Really enjoyed reading the "Europium" dream. Gotta love Bleach.

----------


## Mzzkc

> Hey, how many LDs have you had in total? You have a monthly lucid count, and a WILD count... does that represent every lucid dream you have had since being on DV, or?



I've had more than I've felt like keeping track of. 

The WILD count is the total number of WILDs I've had in my life (Including DEILDs), while the Monthly Lucid Count only keeps track of LDs during that month. I reset it on the first of each one.





> Really enjoyed reading the "Europium" dream. Gotta love Bleach.



Thanks, I'm glad you enjoyed it.

----------


## Mzzkc

Oh! I just realized I could throw some stuff into Mind Scars! Awesome!

I decided not to sleep tonight. Might do a WILD later today off a nap. Will post results here.

Results: Too tired to perform my WILD technique. Let myself fall asleep peacefully. Good nap, though.

----------


## Maria92

> Oh! I just realized I could throw some stuff into Mind Scars! Awesome!
> 
> I decided not to sleep tonight. Might do a WILD later today off a nap. Will post results here.



Do it. I friggin' love the mind scars.  ::D:

----------


## Mzzkc

Had a dream last night about my upcoming Multi and Many Core Programming course. They had us do some things in C that were apparently very basic, but I had no idea how to do them. It didn't help matters that I didn't have the book and had to do screen captures of other people's as they turned their pages. The teacher spoke very clearly, which surprised me because of his name. I don't know why that didn't make me RC. . .

----------


## Mzzkc

12.02.2010The End (Non-lucid)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






VRRRRRRMMMM--VVVRRRRRRR! My father and I were speeding home after just narrowly escaping from a zombie filled corporate building. "Something's not right." He says, as we screech around a corner.

"What's wrong?" I ask.

"I don't know, the controls are all weird. Bleh! Hold on!" He guns the sleek black car down the straightaway to our house and whips the back around. His expert driving parks us right in front of our neighbor's mailbox in a flurry of smoke and burning rubber. He gets out of the car hurriedly and goes inside their house. Out of nowhere, a friend of mine jumps into the driver seat and turns the engine back on.

"The hell are you doing?!" I exclaim in protest.

"What's it look like I'm doing?" She rolls her eyes at me and takes the car back out into the main street outside my court. "Huh, that's weird." She is all over the road and seems to have absolutely no control over the car.

Frustrated, I shout at her "Get out of the way!" moving her to the side I take the wheel. To my surprise, the turning was, indeed, quite f-ed up. Spinning the wheel in any given direction would cause the car to drift off to the opposite side. It only takes me a moment to get the hang of it, though, and before we know it I've maneuvered my way back into the previous parking position. I get out of the car and look up to the smoky orange sky. What I see only confirms my fears. It's the end of the world.

Large clusters of missiles and bombs are being shot high into the sky and scattered all around the area. I turn toward the house and see my dad motioning for me to hurry my ass inside. I don't hesitate for a moment. Leaving my friend behind, I rush inside the house only to have one of the falling pieces of ordinance crash through the roof and violently pass through my leg. Surprisingly, I feel no pain. My dad takes one look at the small brown and red blinking object on the floor and his eyes go wide. "Quick! Downstairs now!"

As we close the door behind us an explosion rocks the house. My father pulls out a shotgun and explains we would have to hold out here for the time being. I understand completely.

Time lapses, and it turns out the world had been taken over by sentient robots. I'm watching a scene where two of them, who look exactly like me (apparently the thing that passed through my leg collected a DNA sample), discuss breaking into our stronghold. They conclude that if they both go they would lose only one robot life in exchange for the two humans residing below. "Acceptable losses," they called it.

Meanwhile, the rest of the invasion force is searching for the last hope humanity has for survival: The Avatar (think more 'last airbender' not the popular movie). Long story short, they find her, and end her life in a most spectacular fashion. All hope is officially lost. . .

----------


## Raven Knight

Haha, too bad I wasn't there!  Nothing quite like a dream of blasting / cutting through endless numbers of zombies to pieces!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Maria92

Oh, the badassery! Great dream, mate.  :smiley:

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Oh, the badassery! Great dream, mate.



Same comment here. Glad to see you updating again!

----------


## Mzzkc

??.02.2010Raven: The Spar (DILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






"M---?" Hrm. . ? Someone is saying my name. "M---!" The room around me starts to come into focus. My consciousness catches up with me and I encounter the woman calling my name whom I recognize as. . . 

"Raven?" She hugs me in response, but I can't make out anything above her neck; it's just one big blur. "Why is your head blurry?" I ask.

"I don't know. Try focusing on something." I comply and go through some focus exercises. I turn toward the scene around us: a nice sized house with wooden furnishings and squared archways between rooms. Sure enough, her facial features becomes clear and defined. Medium length black hair fell about her smiling face. I controlled my excitement to prevent waking up. _This is what We've planned for._ 

I pull out my blade. "Don't take this personally or anything, but I want you to remember this." I dash in for a strike. She whips a Claymore out of nowhere and deflects my blow. She steps in for an attack, but I spin around, stopping the thrust with my Katana, above my head. She's fast. We're _both_ fast. I'm pulling off moves that surprise even me. One of them, a horizontal slash to midsection, manages to make contact. I barely feel resistance as the tip of my sword passes through her belly. 

_No blood, odd._ This brief moment of wonderment allows her to get inside my defenses and thrust her blade into my stomach. I manage to jump back just in time to avoid being run all the way through. Surprisingly, I don't feel any pain. I decide to turn it up a notch. Bankai would be unnecessary, but I _could_ try a bit harder. Again, I start my attack. A few fancy moves later and my blade finds its way jabbed into her heart. I stop it before it can do any real damage, but we both agree to call it at that.

In the fray I had failed to notice the presence of a small boy. On a second glance, I realized, at a deeper level, this is no ordinary boy.

Upon waking I recognized him as that one boy from the X-Files. The child who held the key to everything Mulder had been searching for all these years.

I speak with him for a moment, but everything he says is difficult for me to comprehend, which is saying something. I turn my attention back to Raven, who seems to be distracted by something. "Hey Raven!" She looks up. "I want to try something on you, specifically your Witchblade, do you mind?" She shakes her head. "Cool!"

I put my left arm out, Katana still grasped in my right hand. "Chidori!" Screaming blue electricity enveloped my left palm and arm. I ran the electricity along the length of my Katana, creating a blue strip of powerful energy along the middle of the weapon. I swing it at her to test it out. Her Claymore flips out again to stop my playful swipe. My blade starts to slide into hers a bit, but her blade seemed to be actively resisting being cut. I pulled mine back. 

"Chidori!" I follow the same procedure as before, but this time I spread the energy out over the entire sword. "Theoretically," I tell her, "This should be able to cut through anything." I thrust at her. Jointed blue armor forms around her body. The tip of my Chidori charged Katana makes contact with the armor covering her chest. A loud crack resounds through the room as my blade causes the Witchblade to crack and splinter around its tip. Despite this, however, my sword gets stuck before it makes its way all the way through the armor.

I pull it out and toss it to the side. "I hope I didn't startle you too much. That's just something I've been wanting to try for awhile." She seems distracted again and wanders off into the house. I turn my attention back to the child. There's another presence here now. Something I can feel, but cannot see. I pay it no mind.

The boy and I spend the rest of the dream discussing various topics. Unfortunately, it's hard for me to understand him. After awhile, I inform him that I was going to wake up now, since I had already spent so much time in the dream. He nods solemnly and I take my leave.

----------


## Loaf

Nice to see an update.  :smiley:

----------


## Mzzkc

I've been hella busy lately. x.X

----------


## Mzzkc

Lucid last night about befriending the thing from "The Grudge" and then working together with her to direct the fate of a man, a school teacher, whose choices could have led to the end of the universe. It was actually a lot of fun. Especially fun was making use of a wide array of my abilities, all the while playing along with the dream and the characters in it. It lasted a long time, too.

I might do a full write up when I get a bit more time. If not, I'm posting this so I can remember it a year down the line. . .

----------


## Mzzkc

I've been quite busy lately, but I kinda sorta want to start recording my dreams again. The thing is, I'm on the fence about it, and I don't really get much out of a DJ besides having a written account of my good dreams. It'd be more for you guys than anyone else. However, I don't even know if, after all this time, you're all still interested.

Let me know if you want more updates so I can better decide if it's worth it to get back into the swing of things. You can post here, send me a PM, or, if you don't care, not voice your opinion at all. Whatever you prefer.

----------


## beachgirl

i know what you mean about keeping a dj. personally i found it was a lot of work but somehow i got more dreams and dream signs when i keep a dj. my best suggestion to you (which is what i tell myself): do it for yourself... it's too much otherwise. 
decide after going on and off which makes you happier and gives you better ld's and dreams.
and let me know... for one, i'd love to hear what you discover.

----------


## Raven Knight

I always read the dreams you post.  :Cheeky:  I record my dreams mainly for my own desires; I like to see what people respond, and I like to be able to look back and see the patterns in my dreaming.  So if you record dreams here, I will read them, but if you have more important things you need to do I can understand that completely.  It will be easier to do it if you do it for yourself instead of just for other people.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Mzzkc

Meh. I guess I'll still update occasionally, but since a majority of people don't seem to care either way, I won't be putting as much effort into it.

From a Nap filled with 3 WILDs:

29.03.2010March Basic ToTM Completion (DEILD)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Still holding onto my lucidity, I rack my brains trying to decide what to do next. With no goals in mind, I figure I'll just take a shot at one of the Tasks of the Month. What were they again? Oh yeah, "Taste the Rainbow." I look up, and sure enough, a dim rainbow stretched itself along the inside of the concrete archway above me. Flying up to the arch casually, I grab onto the rainbow, tearing a piece away. Surprisingly, it's somewhat elastic, just like a Fruit Roll Up. 

Not wasting any time, I pop the piece into my mouth. _Yuck!_ Indeed, it does have the texture of a Fruit Roll Up, yet it tastes like stale popcorn. Utterly disgusting. Slightly displeased, I drop back down to the ground. . .

----------


## Mzzkc

*BONUS ENTRY OF DOOM!*

07.09.2009Thunderdome! (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







Last night, I managed to get lucid during an in game "grand release" of Issue 16 and Going Rogue in City of Heroes/Villains. The Devs had a planned a huge event for all the new players. They were going to have a bunch of veteran players compete in a trivia game based on the game's story. In my now lucid state I realized just how lame this was. So, I took Admin powers away from the Devs, gave them to myself, banned the Devs, constructed a huge arena, filled it with all the newbies, and made the area a free for all PvP zone. I commanded everyone to go at it. The 23 survivors would win fame and status symbols. Everyone else would have their account deleted.

The battle was epic. From my lofty viewpoint, flying above the arena, I saw many bursts of colored energy blasts. Swords clashed, and the earth shook.The cheers from the audience were overwhelming. In the end, as I shouted out the names of the winners to the crowd (as they stood on their pedestals) I was surprised to see none other than Oneironaut. He had managed to survive a bout with super powered entities with nothing more than his bare hands and kick-ass trench coat.

Fun stuff.

----------


## WarriorTiger

I like reading your journal... a lot! Welcome back!

----------


## Mzzkc

Edit: Fixed for craptastic writing and grammar.

07.04.2010Undercover (Non-lucid)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






"What the hell is wrong with you?!" I screamed at my mother as she slammed her foot on the accelerator, the van door still wide open as we sped away from all my new friends. She didn't answer. I had just stepped into the vehicle and hadn't even gotten a chance to sit down. In a matter of moments, the people, with whom I had recently become acquainted, were nothing but specs in the rear-view mirror.

_Well this is just great,_ I think to myself, slightly agitated by my mother's reckless actions. After a little while of driving, a police car shot up alongside us, quickly overtaking the van before cutting us off. The police car screeched to a halt, but my mother was able to brake just as quickly. We had come to a stop right in front of a dank and sketchy dock. Two officers jumped out of the car and apprehended a man near stairs leading to the murky water. Suddenly, several men further down the dock, to the left, opened fire upon the two officers. My mother yanked me down to the floor of the van. 

After what seemed like a good while, I looked up and saw a man knocking on the window. However, I was no longer in the van. It turned out I was down at the station, and the window belonged to the door of the interrogation room. Two officers, different men from before, stepped in and began questioning me. I answered their inquiries fully and with such detail that I myself was actually able to see my tale visually unfold around me.

I'm back in the car, by the dock. The policemen have already approached the man near the stairs. Behind them and to the right, someone appearing in civilian dress pulls out a handgun and shouts at the two officers to watch out. It turns out he's an undercover cop who had been placed at the scene for some reason unbeknown to me. The undercover guy starts firing at the group across the dock, and they respond in kind. The two officers let their attention stray from the man they had approached just long enough for him to sneak around behind them, take the gun from the third officer, and put down all three policemen.

With the officers gone, nothing is stopping them from eliminating witnesses. They unload everything they have left into the van. Remarkably, neither myself or my mother were killed. And we were so good at hiding, that when they came to check the car, they somehow managed not to spot us. . .

----------


## Mzzkc

19.04.2010The Race (DILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






And so, with gusto, my new friends and I took to the highways. I was on a small, sleek, and terribly fast motorcycle while these three strange creatures trailed behind me. Each one of them meant me harm. I knew that, and had confronted them about it earlier. The wispy woman, whose body was made entirley of formless darkness seemed taken aback when I mentioned it. Each of them was even more surprised when I explained that, despite their ill will, I would accept and welcome them with open arms. For, I knew they could cause me no real harm, and maybe showing them just a smidgen of kindess would help to change them at a deeper level. Regardless, that was all behind us now. What lay ahead was an open road filled was fun, adventure, and daring!

Only minutes after starting our journey I found myself taking a detour. Apparently, there was an intense motorcycle race going on, and I wanted to join in. Seamlessly, the motorway I was traveling on branched off into a race-track. Upwards of twelve racers zoomed past me and my group. With a glint in my eye, I zoomed off after them, planning to win this race using any means necessary. By sheer force of will, I pushed my bike faster and faster until, within seconds, only two competitors stood between me and first. 

Revving my motor, I barreled into the racer in front of me, clipping his wheel and sending him spiraling out of control. One down, one to go. Reaching out with my mind, I forcefully launched the leader, motorcycle and all, 20 feet into the air. He lost his grip on his bike as man and machine shot off the course, tumbling over the concrete wall, out of sight, out of mind, out of luck. I was home free. Excitement and happiness welled up from my core as the finish line came into view. Everything started to fade. . .

_NO!_ 

Quickly utilizing my own personal focus techniques I managed to stabilize just enough to keep myself in the dream. Gritting my teeth, determination etched upon my face, I refused to let the dream end before achieving my goal.  My bike slowed as my focus shifted. Sensing the other riders gaining on me, I gripped the handlebars ferociously and, with one last push, shot forward, clearing the distance between me and the finish line in a fraction of a moment.

As peace settled in, the last thing I saw was the pale smiling face of the smoke woman. I could feel, without a doubt, that she was genuinely happy for me. I woke up, content.

----------


## Raven Knight

> And so, with gusto, my new friends and I took to the highways. I was on a small, sleek, and terribly fast motorcycle while these three strange creatures trailed behind me. Each one of them meant me harm. I knew that, and had confronted them about it earlier. The wispy woman, whose body was made entirley of formless darkness seemed taken aback when I mentioned it. Each of them was even more surprised when I explained that, despite their ill will, I would accept and welcome them with open arms. For, I knew they could cause me no real harm, and maybe showing them just a smidgen of kindess would help to change them at a deeper level. Regardless, that was all behind us now. What lay ahead was an open road filled was fun, adventure, and daring!



That is so cool how these people showed up in your dream as enemies but what you did changed them into your friends, just by greeting them in a friendly way.  I wish it was that way with all enemies!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Mzzkc

It's a nice way to avoid unnecessary fighting. Of course, if they still attacked me, I would destroy them without hesitation. I'm at that point where I'm willing to strike with a purpose.

Thanks for the comment, Raven. =)

----------


## Mzzkc

22.04.2010House Party (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






"Do you hear that?"

THUMP! THUMP! THUMP!

The two men before me looked at each other, nodded, and began tearing away the old mansion wall. The sickly green wallpaper tore away easily enough. In fact, even the steel-lined vault-like wall was able to be pulled away, layer by layer, by these men who probably had some kind of super strength going on.

Once the last layer was pulled away, a faint sigh echoed slowly through the room. There, in the wall, amidst all the wooden studs and shredded insulation, lay a body. This girl had been contorted and stuffed into the walls long ago. And yet, while she was no longer alive, neither was she fully deceased. In a sickeningly quick motion this remnant of past transgressions twisted, pulled, and tore its way out of the wall. She was headed straight at me.

Mouth hung open, black wet hair strung about her face, and eyes as black as the darkest pits of hell, she lunged at me. Aghast, I take a step backwards, rationalizing the situation as I do. "It's okay," I tell the DCs around me, "She just wanted someone to know she was here." Obviously, this statement was more to help me than the lifeless characters about me, but it did its job. Smiling at the creature inches from my face, still uneasy, I turn away to rejoin the house party.

Time passes, and I find myself on a couch. For some reason, I turn around to see what's going on in the living space behind me. Many people I don't know are hanging out around a table, drinking, laughing, and socializing. 

A bright flash pulsates through the room.

Suddenly, everyone around me had transformed into demonic monsters. Fire roared around them and licked the walls of the once pristine house. Everything was charred black and the red glow of the flames shone menacingly off the wide serrated tooth lined jaws of the patrons before me. In unison, they all turned toward me. Verily freaked the fuck out, I duck my head out of sight behind the couch. Still lucid, I do my best to recreate the flash that enabled this shift of perspective. Sure enough, a white light shoots through the room.

Everything was back to normal.

----------


## Mzzkc

5 hours of sleep and 1 hour of coughing up your lungs is not conducive to dreaming.

So in lieu of an update, I made a pretty banner to go on the OP. Yay!

----------


## Requiem

Hey, welcome back.  I haven't seen you in a long time.  Looking forward to the journal.

----------


## Mzzkc

Thought for sure I was in a FA.

24.04.2010Saturday Morning (Note)
★☆☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







"You're gonna want to not miss this."

Intrigued, I hurriedly donned my socks and entered my suite-mates' room. Inside was my ex-roommate and his girlfriend, positioned in front of the window. The sky was dark and murky and yet the sun found a way to shine through, providing just enough light to determine it was actually daytime. "Look out there, there are people boxing."

"Where?" I couldn't see anything from the angle I was at.

"Well, you're not gonna-- There you go." I had moved around them to see for myself that there were, indeed, two guys duking it out in the front lawn of one of the apartment buildings. Big red gloves and everything.

"Weird."

As I made my wait outside, heading toward the Commons to pick up a late breakfast, I noticed the field outside my dorm was crowded with a huge number of people. More than that, there were awnings set up along the side of the field. And half of them were in flag football gear. I RC. Nothin'.

Approaching the Commons I notice six squares of varying sized imprinted upon the concrete pillar in front of the entrance. Four on top, two on the bottom, all aligned to the left. Surrounding the squares were patches of wet concrete that defined their edges flawlessly.

I RC again. . . Still nothing.

_Odd way to start a Saturday._

----------


## Raven Knight

I wonder why RCs sometimes don't work... I had a similar experience this morning.  I woke in bed, came to the living room and found my mom lying on the couch asleep (not normal).  I did a nose-pinch RC and couldn't breathe.  I wondered if my mom was ok or maybe she was sick, my laptop had been on the couch... where was it?  I did another RC, it still indicated I was awake.  Then I actually woke up.  ::?:

----------


## Mzzkc

I never woke up from that. I was actually awake the entire time.

----------


## Mzzkc

27.04.2010Assault (Non-lucid)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Flitting down through the air, I weave between the surreal structures of the Central Tower. Halfway down, I watch as a fellow Special is sliced to pieces by the psychic tantrum 'Alpha' was throwing within the Complex. Instinctively, I knew the same was happening to Specials across the city. _The kid has lost it._ If something wasn't done soon, every Special in the city would be dead by sundown. . .

Far from the tower, I still felt the effects of Alpha's continually siege. What I should do about it remained in question. Without warning my vision began to violently flicker. Pulsating with bright purple static, my sight was fading as my head began pounding from the psychic pressure. I needed to find a safe-haven.

"Go to the Burger King." A deep powerful voice surrounded me as I hovered there. _Yes, of course!_ I flew at full speed toward the Burger King I knew to be beyond the tree line, located on one of the bay's inlets. The pressure grew stronger and stronger as I traveled; if I didn't make it there soon, it would all be over.

As the Burger King came within view, the attack on my psyche subsided just as suddenly as it had begun. Relieved to be within the safety of the Pylon, I relaxed a bit, even though every other special out there had most likely been killed. "Now, assemble the monsters here into one container. If all of them are let loose within the city, Alpha will be forced to deal with them, without your help this time." 

_The disembodied voice is right. If I were to place all these docile Godzilla rejects scattered about the bay into a single holding area, I might be able to transport them into the middle of the city. Alpha's fit would then cause all the monsters to lose the mental blocks I put on them long ago. Their rampage should snap Alpha out of whatever the hell set him off, and hopefully he'll spend the rest of his energy stopping them.

_I got to work, and in no time flat I had collected all the creatures in the bay into one huge container. Putin my arms against the box, I hear the voice again "Concentrate!" I activate Teleport, taking myself and the box to center of the city. Instantly, the monsters inside begin freaking out. They tear through the holding crate and begin destroying the city. _Okay, now_ I_ need to get the hell out._ Teleporting away, I feel the assault fade away. It's going to take awhile to clean this mess up. . .

----------


## Mzzkc

All from one LD.

04.05.2010Outburst (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







I struggled fervently against the sheets that trapped me to my bed. Every slight movement was a struggle, and the possibility of being snapped back down to my mattress was all too real. A boost of strength would be necessary if I were going to push through this. A song I've only ever heard on Rockband starts playing, "Highway Star" by Deep Purple. With no time to be puzzled by the choice my subconscious made, I drew from the energetic guitar riffs and pushed my way out into the common room. My sheets broke away as I passed through the door. Without hesitation, I dashed toward the blind covered window and burst through it, shattering the glass and tearing through the blinds that bended like elastic around me. I flew off, following the asphalt hill behind my dorm.

For some reason, I felt tremendously powerful, and I had the urge to use that power in destructive ways. I picked up a nearby parked car with my bare hands and slammed it into a wooden fence. Not entirely satisfied, I chucked the car across the street, embedding it in an SUV. These acts of violence were only making me more antsy. _MORE! I NEED MORE!_ A frenzied look on my face, I began to dart off, looking for new ways to exert this power. But before I can, rationality shines through and I stop myself and the still playing song. Regaining control of my emotions I play the song "Created" by Portugal. The Man to help center myself.

_________________________


04.05.2010Release (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







"Bankai!" Energy burst out around me as I shouted the word. It had been awhile, and boy did it feel good. But there was something new I had been meaning to try out. I reach my hand up to my face, fingers bent like a claw, and start to slowly tear away at the air. Sure enough, a Vizard mask begins to form about my face. Finishing the motion, the mask forms itself to my head, obscuring some of my vision. 

BA-DUMP!

My heart throbs once, violently, for a brief moment. I convulse; my back doubles over. The dark powers the mask drew forth were enormous. Looking down, I saw black rings of energy coursing up my leg. It felt fucking awesome. I revelled in the moment as everything began to normalize and I became used to the state.

_________________________


04.05.2010New Tech (DILD)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







Making up my mind, I decide to try my hand out at portal creation. I focus on my fingertips, bringing as much attention to them as I can muster. My digits begin pulsating as if they were storing a large amount of energy. Not surprisingly, the dream destabilizes. By quickly utilizing a combination of my own personal focus technique and the tactile sensation on my fingertips, I'm able to ground myself enough to keep the dream going.

Reaching my hands out, I pick the first target to come to mind: Raven Knight. I pull at the air in front me with surprising results. A tall, orange, door sized, holographic interface appears. I touch it, and a 3-Dimensional globe pops up along with some controls on either side. _Erm, how do I work this thing?_ Magically, I'm forced into third person wherein I get to see my body (Vizard mask still on) go through a tutorial on how to work the transporter.

Pick a destination.

Code it in.

Step through the gate.

Wait for the destination to load.

Engage!

The world fluctuates around me before shifting into a new environment. I'm in a tropical, forested, slightly urban area, and everything is on fire. An orange hued glow fills the hot night air while once green trees and brush lie before me, charred and blackened by the flames. I take off to see what was going on, blade at the ready.

----------


## Mzzkc

04.05.2010Serious Business (DILD)
★★★★★NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






CRASH!

I burst through the glass, quickly drawing my blade. Still arcing in the air to the grass below, I shout "Bankai!" releasing the true power of my sword. As I looked down on the lightsaber battle ensuing in my backyard, I see several friends caught up in the fray. Still falling, I bring my hand up to my face and tear down my Vizard mask, enjoying the rush of power. Landing skillfully on the grass, everyone notices my entrance. The clash of sabers ceases as I look up through my red and white mask. I pick a target. 

Walking casually into the battle, I relieve someone of his fight, pushing him to the side. Taking a relaxed stance, my blade in one hand, the young 'Jedi' acting as my opponent stares back at me, terrified. He makes a cautious pass at my left side with his green lightsaber. Sneering behind my mask, I parry, flick his weapon away, and stab him in the shoulder, all in one motion. As he staggers backwards, it's easy to see how pissed he is. He charges at me, letting loose a guttural cry. 

Still relaxed, I deflect each of his thrusts and slashes, but my complacency gets the better of me. The saber cuts through my side as I jump away, avoiding the brunt of what would have been a fatal blow.

FZZSHHEEWW!

A sharp pain shoots up my right arm as I finally take notice of the other 'Jedi' who have come to aid their comrade. Surrounded, a feeling of panic blossoms at my core. Sensing my moment of weakness, the group attacks as one. I do my best to defend myself, but a few blows end up getting through. I shout violently, emitting a wave of energy that pushes them all backwards. My fiery rage burns away any previous inhibition. "That's it. No more of this fucking kiddie shit."

In a flash, I cut down a 'Jedi' to my left, severing his body into 5 pieces instantaneously. Fear strikes the others as I stand there, bloodied blade in hand, 20 feet from where I was less than a second ago. Before the pieces of the man I just killed could hit the ground, they begin to run, but not fast enough. I speed from one victim to the next, dismembering and mutilating their bodies as I go. My speed and precision is unparalleled. And yet, despite my rampage, save the first, I leave them all alive. . . mostly.

----------


## Raven Knight

> In a flash, I cut down a "Jedi" to my left, severing his body into 5 pieces instantaneously. Fear strikes the others as I stand there, bloodied blade in hand, 20 feet from where I was less than a second ago. Before the pieces of the man I just killed could hit the ground, they begin to run, but not fast enough. I speed from one victim to the next, dismembering and mutilating their bodies as I go. My speed and precision is unparalleled. And yet, despite my rampage, save the first, I leave them all alive. . . mostly.



Dismembered and still alive?  ::shock::  I'd rather be dead!  :Eek: 

Cool lucid!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Mzzkc

For some of them, I cut their ears off too. XD

----------


## Mzzkc

I would like to use this post to commemorate my 50th WILD!

Commence use of emoticons!

 :Cowbell: 

This perfectly conveys how I feel!

Not a bad run so far. Let's see if I can break 100 by the end of the year.

Oh, and I'd totally post it, but more than 4 entries in a week, really? That's just asking too much of me.

 ::cookiemonster::

----------


## Mzzkc

08.05.2010It's Weird How Things Tend to Work Out (Non-lucid)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






"The hell?"

I gazed in confusion as a blue sedan proceeded to crash into the cars in my neighbor's driveway. Oddly, unlike the SUV and the compact, the sedan suffered no damage. _What is going on?_ I thought to myself as the sleek blue car pulled out and positioned itself at the bottom of another neighbor's driveway where one car was parked. The maniac accelerated. 

The ensuing crunching sounds reached me behind the front window of my house. And, to my horror, the still unscathed sedan was almost immediately set up in front of my driveway. _Oh, as if I'm going to let that happen!_ I rush to the door only to hear that I was too late. My view shifted to the third person and panned outside. Each car in my driveway, including the precious Maxima, had been totaled in one fell swoop. I was distraught, befuddled, and enraged.

_I have to make them pay._

The dream starts to fade. _No not yet._ With gusto, I summon a sword, but not in my usual way. 

Probably not my best move.

Still upset, I awaken. But all is not lost! Focusing on the dream, I manage to slip back into it, sans lucidity.

Dashing across my driveway, I attempt to catch up with the car that's already speeding away. Somehow, I'm actually closing ground. Seeing this, the two garishly dressed occupants bail out and flee on foot. The chase takes us into a cricket field. Not wanting to disrupt the game, I wait for an opportune moment to dash across the field.

Then some weird crap happens, I get a Blastoise to join up with me, and I discover that the main perpetrators are Jesse, from the Pokemon Anime, and her. . . kid? Oh, and then a Rocket Grunt reclaims the Blastoise, which was apparently his, as the three of them make their getaway on a flying tower.

Yeeeaah. . .

----------


## Mzzkc

Another successful WILD in which I fussed with the length of my sword half the time and the other half I spent wandering around calling out for someone that never showed up.

A bunch of non-lucids where I was able to flex my TK for the first time in a long time. I also made use of a variety of other powers. DCs may or may not have died.

----------


## Loaf

> DCs may or may not have died.



I'm pretty sure there is a bare minimum for at least 1 DC to get hurt in some way in your dreams.  ::lol::

----------


## Mzzkc

11.05.2010Battle on The Moon (Non-lucid)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






A man I recognize as Q shows up to take me to the battle on the moon Raven said I could come help with. I am told we're going to need numbers, so I whip up a huge army to aid in the fight. Q transports all of us there and the fight begins immediately. I take the lead of my group (there were already many others fighting) by flying in with my Katana and skillfully slicing up a large demon.

Then my roommate's alarm goes off. 

Oddly, I was still able to see and act within the dream even though I was awake. I'm pretty sure we ended up winning.

----------


## Mzzkc

13.05.2010Simple Pleasures (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Excusing myself from the table, I begin walking toward the soda fountain across the room. The reception hall is terribly crowded with people. I don't really feel like navigating around them all, so I decide to walk straight through. But it would prove rude of me to simply push people out of the way. Thus, I come to the conclusion that phasing through them is probably the best course of action.

Each time someone ran into me I Phase Shifted the part of my body making contact, letting them pass right through. _It's cool how I can do that in dreams.

__Oh yeah,_ I smile softly, _this_ is _a dream._ By now I've reached the soda fountain, but there's a bit of a line. A container of stacked cups stands to my left. I reach out my hand and use my TK to flick the topmost cup off its stack and toward me. As it comes down, I go to grab it. I fumble around with it for a moment before wrapping both hands about the clear textured plastic. _A sloppy catch is still a catch,_ I think, still smiling. _Now what to do about this line?_

I notice all the DCs were getting their drinks out of a single Pepsi dispenser in the middle of the fountain. Moreover, this dispenser was operated by slightly lifting on the tab holding back the refreshment. By lifting it, a small waterfall of brownish liquid would pour out. Kinda like a real fountain. 

Feeling slightly devious, I reach out again with my TK, and lift the tab all the way up, drenching everyone within a two foot radius of the machine with cold soda. I position my cup under the ridiculous flow, filling it, but wetting my whole right side in the process. The feeling is remarkable. I marvel, for a moment, at how amazing our brains really are.

----------


## Mzzkc

14.05.2010Friendly Fire is On (Non-lucid)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






They surrounded us. Upwards of 40 low-life frat boys, all wearing the exact same grey shirt, sneered at me and my new-found HvZ friends. _Well, this outing just got interesting._ As they moved ever closer, our small group was soon split up. One of the punks pushed me backwards into his bro. The bro grabbed my arms, but I wasn't going down without a fight. Breaking free, I elbowed him in the gut, which made him stagger back and fall to the ground. _It's a start._

Reaching down to my side, I drew my Katana in a quick motion and put it to use immediately. _Two down, three down, four down. . ._ They dropped like flies as my skillful slashes tore through their numbers. My blade thrusted forward into the gut of one of them; I tore it out his side, before realizing my mistake. This was one of my new friends. Tossing my blade to the side, I catch him before he falls. "Fuck. . . Didn't mean to do that."

"Watch where you're swinging that thing," he sputters weakly. I put my hand to his wound.

"It's going to be okay," I assure him as a green light emits from my palm. Infusing the area with energy, I quickly heal the wound to the best of my abilities. "That should hold up for now, but take it easy for awhile." He nodded and walked off.

Turning my attention back to the frat-boys, verily pissed, they don't seem too phased by the incident. _We'll just have to change that._ Picking my sword up, I swiped at the nearest one, rending open his chest. The fact that all of them were unarmed didn't matter to me one bit. I'd kill them all the same. Turning, I bring my blade down across the left side of my victim's neck. As he died, he looked into my eyes, as if to ask 'Why?' It was another friendly.

"Goddammit! I haven't know any of you long enough to distinguish you in battle!" I stormed off, frustrated. Passing everyone on my way to the nearby woods, ignoring them into oblivion, the small golden colored dog from before--the one we had followed into this mess--yipped at me annoyingly. With a single flick of my Katana, I silenced it, cleanly severing its head from its body. The body stood there for a moment, as the bloodied head rolled out of sight, before slumping to the ground. I just kept walking.

----------


## Raven Knight

You killed a puppy...  :Crying:  The dead people don't matter, just the puppy.  :tongue2:

----------


## Mzzkc

I wasn't proud of that upon waking. =(

----------


## Requiem

Damn, how'd you get weapons and powers in a non-lucid.  That almost never happens to me.

I bet you carry a sword around with you while awake.

----------


## Mzzkc

> I bet you carry a sword around with you while awake.



Nah, that'd be weird. I just whip it out of thin air. Quite literally.

----------


## Mzzkc

19.05.2010Helping Out: It's What I Do (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Flying toward my house, I spot Champion Cynthia, hovering over my court on a magic carpet. In the court itself are a myriad of Pokemon. High in the air I spotted a Lugia, Ho-oh, Flygon, and some others. The ones on the ground were less distinct, as were the ones at a slightly lower altitude. For some reason, I got the impression that I needed to help exterminate all of them.

With a joyful glint in my eye, I shoot across the sky, spawning a variety of sharp metallic weaponry in my curled hands. As I pass Ho-oh, I release a volley of kunai and throwing stars into it. Its body evaporates into nothingness. Still darting overhead, I quickly spawn a new set of weapons in my hands. Just as soon as they form, I launch them into Lugia and the Flygon, ending their existence in much the same fashion.

Still thinking I'm helping, I fly down to the other Pokemon floating in the air. Putting my hands behind me, I pull from DBZ archetypes and create two small energy balls in my hands. I toss the one in my left hand at a nearby Pokemon, causing it to explode in a bright flash of yellow light. I throw the other at two a ways below me. The blast spirals slowly on its way to its target, but that's not good enough for me. I swing my arms in front of me and shout, releasing a wave of invisible energy that propels the ball forward at ten times the speed. Even so, the Pokemon dodge my attack. Unfortunately for them, they were unable to avoid the gigantic explosion as the blast hit the ground below, taking out half the court.

Despite the devastation, a few Pokemon remain alive. I speedily charge up a powerful Kamehameha and fire it off, vaporizing those Pokemon directly in its path. The resultant blast of energy as the Wave hit the ground wiped out any that survived the initial burst. My job was done.

----------


## Mzzkc

Had a very long LD last night. Like, ridiculously long. It felt like I was doing stuff for hours on end, but I have no clock in my room at home, so there's no way to tell how long it really was.

Some highlights include: 

Getting acquainted with a DC who could supposedly paint the future.Having her paint, but speeding up time so it was done faster.Turning her painting into a reality by recreating the dream scene around it.Playing around on a grassy hill right on the edge of a cliff which I rolled off of and dove into the water over 200 feet below.Flying about the same area as it turned to night.Showing off to the DCs at a festival (this is where a good portion of time went).Transporting to a new area using a kind of portal, and taking along the painter.Getting attacked by a bunch of Knights.Not taking the fight seriously (i.e. not drawing a blade) and getting cut up a little bit.Running away to get the woman to safety before taking to the air, summoning up a storm, hitting them all with lightning, and then using a variety of elemental attacks in combination to kill all of them at once.Hanging out at something that was like an aquarium, but more deadly.Trying to portal my way to Raven, but ending up in a dark empty house with a computer on where someone was recently viewing DV.There was also a Skype convo going on.And some personal stuff.

I might journal up portions of the dream later on.

----------


## WarriorTiger

Wow, sounds like you had a ton of fun. I wish I could get that good again!

----------


## Mzzkc

A small sampling of the dream bulleted above.

22.05.2010Green Grass, High Tides, and Tall Drops (DILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Looking down at her finished painting, I smiled at the stick figures it had taken her five Fast Forwards to complete. It was a rough depiction of a hilled cliff-side, and each person in the piece was crudely labeled. _Well, let's see what I can do._ I grab her hand.

"Hold on tight."

I Teleport. 

The world around us spins as it fades almost instantaneous into blackness. Remembering the painting of the supposed future, I reach my other hand down into the void and feel the cool dew-covered grass that was going to be beneath us momentarily. Sure enough, we reach our destination.

Vivid blue skies with their whiter than white clouds lined the green-hilled cliff-side. In the distance, deep-blue shining oceans met the lighter colored skyline. The beauty of this place was both surprising and awe-inspiring. A little ways below us were a few of the characters from the painting, lounging on the edge of the cliff. I let go of the painter's hand, and she immediately took off.

Wanting to really bring the picture to life, I started rolling down the hill. Spinning, spinning, ever faster, alternating blue skyline and green grass--oh the wonder of it all. And then I ran out of ground.

_Shit.

_As it was, my current trajectory would land me face first into some rocks protruding from the cliff-face about a hundred feet down. Not fun. Turning mid-fall, I powerfully kick off from the side of the cliff, netting me just enough distance to have nothing but air between me and the water 300 feet below. Tumbling downward, I couldn't help but think, _Hitting the water at this height will be like hitting concrete. 

Thanks rationality, you're a real life-saver.

_Not wanting to take the easy route out and fly away, I let myself drop, picking up speed every second. Almost at the water, I brought my feet below me, pointed my toes downward, and crossed my arms in front of my chest. Below, several groups of people were already in the ocean, enjoying the relatively calm waters. Almost there. . .

SPLOOSH!

The sensation as my feet broke the surface and my body shot down into the refreshingly brisk water was beyond words. A blue universe surrounded me, and I didn't have a care in the world. Floating there, weightless, pumping cold liquid though my lungs, I relished the experience. I didn't want to wake up.

So, I didn't. . .

Not for awhile anyways. >.>

----------


## Mzzkc

Something completely different.

27.05.2010Still Holding On (Non-lucid)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Placing the last bit of childhood memorabilia on the metal shelf, my assignment complete, I walked away fearing the worst. If the rumors were true, then the very essence of my childhood would soon be set ablaze by my platoon's sergeant. As the last of us finished up neatly arranging their most cherished possessions, the sergeant pulled out his flask of whiskey and began drenching the rows of precious memories with alcohol. When it ran out, he whipped out a lighter, lit it, and dropped it onto a nearby rack. A hot inferno shot up viciously and began to spread, consuming everything in its path.

My fellow soldiers passively watched the blaze, but I wasn't going to have it. "Those Pokemon cards are worth money gorrammit!" With that, a commotion ensued. Unfortunately, I couldn't get to my cards through the throng of moving people and the fire, so I did the next best thing: pull them to me with TK. Reaching out my hand, I focused on the boxes of cards, trying to bring them to me. But it isn't until someone knocked into the shelf that I was able to free them from the fire, unscathed, using only the power of my mind.

"Private! What the hell do you think you're doing?!"

"Saving money!" I shouted back, disrespectfully.

I ran off as everyone left the large, curved, window-lined, modern building. _I'll show them. I'll meet them at the rendezvous point whether they like it or not.

_Exiting from the entrance, my view split off and I saw everyone else had already left in a small yacht. I took to to the air. My flight controls were slightly awkward, but I couldn't help thinking how impressed everyone would be once they saw I could fly.

Making my way to the cylindrical tech station in the middle of the lake, I flexed my flight skills, showing off to no one in particular. When I did eventually reach the station, the sergeant proved speechless when confronted with my newfound abilities. Unfortunately, I screw it all up when I get too close to the water, hit it, and am unable to get back out.

----------


## Mzzkc

Part of an early lucid. The dream as a whole was fairly uninteresting, but this piece has stuck with me since I experienced it. Enjoy.

*BONUS ENTRY OF DOOM!*

01.06.2010They Paved Paradise (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







I struggled. Each time I lifted my arms up to find a new handhold in the snow-covered cliff-face challenged my fortitude. My breath shot visibly from my lungs into the chilly night air. Determined to complete my objective, I pressed onward. Soon enough, I pulled myself up onto the ledge overlooking the forested valley below me. Taking a moment to study my surroundings, I turned my head to the left. What I laid my eyes upon will stay with me for the rest of my life. Before me, amidst all this seemingly natural beauty, was a parking lot.

And yet, the presence of the parking lot was not what caught my interest. You see, the detail overwhelmed me. The lot stretched out into the distance towards an indeterminable end, the light from the streetlights played perfectly on the dancing snow as it fell, and I could actually make out every distinct texture and color along the hard black asphalt. The amazing part? Everything I just described existed solely as a creation of my mind. I was dreaming.

----------


## Mzzkc

Haven't had one of these kinda updates in awhile.

02.06.2010Love and War (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







*Dream: Never Gonna Give You Up*
★★★☆☆My Girlfriend breaks up with me after seeing a girl I was teaching something to grab my hands. I try to explain the situation, but she storms off. I spend the rest of the dream trying to 'get her back', all the while slowly uncovering bits and pieces of a conspiracy that was designed to split us up.

*Fragment: Is Everything Okay?*
★☆☆☆☆Raven Knight makes an appearance and seems concerned over my well being. I assure her everything is great and invite her to join whatever it was that was going on at the time.

*Fragment: Check This Out!*
★★☆☆☆I'm showing random people the room I was staying in wherein Raven was sleeping on the bed.

*DILD: Flood Waters*
★★☆☆☆I'm trying to navigate through my flooded dormitory via Hover.

Realizing it's a dream, I exit the building through my neighbor's window and fly around a bit before waking into an FA.

*FA Into DILD: *CLASSIFIED*

FA Into DILD: *ALSO CLASSIFIED*

DEILD: DG Entrance Exam*
★★★★☆Searching for a DG, I am hailed over by a DC who refused to be ignored. Going by the name of Burnes or Burmes (he pretended to play dumb when I re-asked him) he claimed to be a DG. Trusting him for the moment, I asked him if he could train me. "What do you mean?" he asked.

"Can you fight?" He responded with a wide, toothy, inhuman grin, boasting about his skill, using terminology I didn't quite catch. From there we begin to spar. Neither of us can get a decent hit in with our swords, and he absorbed or ignored my fairly wimpy energy blasts. Things started to get serious when I went Bankai and subsequently pulled down my Vizard mask. 

As my desire to kill and destroy grew stronger, he and the environment transformed. Him into a large muscular man with a smooth, black, oval, almost demonic, silver accented head. The environment into an apocalyptic and hellish version of my neighborhood. Immediately, he unleashed a ridiculous volley of elemental attacks into me, which just as quickly took their toll.

Falling back to earth, I feel myself dying. But I wasn't giving in that easily. As he passed by to my right, I quickly righted myself and unleashed a powerful bolt of lightening through his heart. Shocked, he returned to normal, and before he could anything else I trapped his head in an orange tornado immobilizing him. Then I woke up.

----------


## Requiem

Nice one.

That is all.

Keep 'em coming.

----------


## Mzzkc

08.06.2010June Adv. ToTM Completion (DILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






My body lifts into the air as the elevator plunges into a free-fall. _Alright, don't panic. I can control the speed of my decent via Flight.

__Oh, right, that means I'm dreaming._ So, enacting my plan, I Fly down in tandem with the elevator. Unfortunately, the pull of gravity turns out to be a little too strong, and now I have less than a second to right myself before the inevitable impact. Luckily, I pull it off, and my feet and legs take the full brunt of of the blow.

Prying open the elevator door, I walk out into the lobby. High profile contractors are still streaming in through the sliding-glass doors. _What was my goal for tonight again? Pyrokinesis, wasn't it? Yeah, that sounds about right. 

_My plans set, I raise my hands to either side of me. Then, pulling from my Heroes archetypes, I create a good sized orange flame in each one and begin to light the room ablaze. Jettisons of fire expelled from my palms and caught on the walls and ceiling. The DCs didn't really seem to notice.

After the room was burning sufficiently, I felt the need for higher levels of destruction. Waving my arms around as if I were Fire Bending, I manage to increase the size and strength of the fire on one wall. Heading over to it, I bask in the heat of my creation. I say something along the lines of, "It is not the fire that warms me, it is I who warms the fire." Then, I take a bite out of a nearby sandal. It was delicious.

----------


## Mzzkc

09.06.2010Two And One Third Dimensional (Non-lucid)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Entering the new area, I take a look at my surroundings. I'm in the middle of a retro 2D side-scrolling dungeon-themed platforming game, and the end was in sight. The only thing standing between me and level completion is a dozen or so hard shelled enemies and some breakable blocks. A few spinning jump moves knocks the enemies accross the the screen, breaking the blocks out of sight. I make short work of all of them, breaking each block as I do. Unfortunately, I screw up a jump and end up falling to my death.

The game resumes at the previous checkpoint which was luckily right at the start of the area I had died in, but I'm not the one playing anymore. To my surprise, a young version of MoSh has taken my place. Since all the blocks are already broken, MoSh avoids the first enemy and takes the uppermost platform. 

Almost immediately, a black drake appears over head. It fires out a spiny missile that locks onto MoSh, but MoSh jumps out of the way as the projectile drops and explodes. The drake fires another one, but this time MoSh grabs it out of the air and hurls it back at the drake. The resulting explosion causes the boss to flash in traditional video game style. Wounded, but not defeated, it fires yet another missile. MoSh grabs it and does the same thing from before, but the drake flies out the way before he can throw it, taunting him. 

"You didn't think it'd be that easy, did you?"

"Yeah, actually, I did." 

As soon as MoSh said this, the scene turned three dimensional. Time slowed just enough for me to appreciate MoSh jumping up, grasping the drake's tail, and flinging himself up onto the back if it's neck. Landing skillfully on his feet, he rammed the pointed missile into the drake's head and leaped away as the missile and drake exploded in a shower of black fire.

----------


## Man of Shred

so cool!

----------


## Mzzkc

11.06.2010Enter Walms (DILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






My brother explodes in a puff of flame and smoke, leaving behind two flaming eyes that fizzled out after a moment or two.

"Burmes? Is that you?" 

"Yes," states a disembodied voice.

"Oh, okay. Hey, can you help me find Walms?"

There was a pause before he replied. "Yeah, sure."

"Cool, thank you."

I Teleport away, letting Burmes guide the new scene. I end up in an open outdoors setting with none other than Walms standing a good distance away. He turns as I make my appearance, eyeing me strangely, almost as if he were sizing me up. "It's me Walms, Mzzkc!"

"Oh, good job on finding me. . . We can start when you like."

"Very well." I say cooly, taking a stance and drawing my Katana.

Immediately, I turn on the pressure. Teleporting close to him, but well out of arms reach, I make a quick swipe, which he readily evades. Before he can do anything else, though, I Teleport again, and make another lightning quick attack, but am foiled a second time. TP, this time he's got claws out to block my thrust and follow up with his own attack, which I deflect before TPing yet again. This goes on for a good six or seven seconds, with me TPing, attacking, and defending about three or four times each second. The attacks themselves are varied and range from basic slash and thrust combinations to much more complex sword-work. Still, neither of us can can land a hit.

Without warning, Walms launches into the air. I'm quick to follow, purposefully dropping my blade as I do. Before he can reach altitude, I start charging a Kamehameha, chanting the telltale phrase that goes along with it. Walms immediately stops, turns, and Teleports directly below me, but that's just what I wanted. Using a Time Skip, so he doesn't have a chance to react, I change it up and deliver a huge downward arcing punch that instantly makes contact thanks to the Time Skip. He looks visibly surprised as he plummets down to earth.

"I don't have to follow what I say I'm gonna do." I taunt, playfully, before TPing below Walms and Time Skipping another blow, this time arcing upwards. This time he's ready, though, and makes a grab for my arm, so I TP away from him and follow him as he shoots back up into the air from the force of my uppercut. He rights himself quickly enough and speedily starts closing the relatively small gap between us. I start charging a real energy blast this time, but I screw it up as Walms tries for another grab. He rebukes me, commenting on my attempts at an actual energy attack, as I avoid his assault and Flash Step away, closer to the ground.

Still moving, I start charging another energy attack, but he's on top of me without warning. And this time, I don't have a prayer of getting away. So, I do the next best thing and direct a blast of energy at the ground, causing a massive explosion that enveloped me and blasted him away. 

Unfortunately, as the light of the explosion overtakes me, I lose my hold on the dream, and enter into a FA. I quickly get up, go to my laptop, and record the events. After publishing it, Walms responds almost instantly, saying he remembers the fight, and very much enjoyed it, pointing out how good the pacing and flow was.

----------


## Mzzkc

12.06.2010Just Another Night (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







*Dream: Office Shenanigans*
★★☆☆☆It's another day at the office. I'm working on changing certain security settings for specific accounts, but am distracted when a lively character comes into the office. She starts up a racing circuit of some kind that involved jumping, running, and phasing over, around, and through cubicles. She invites me to join, since there's only three racers in the circuit, but I'm hesitant to take her up on the offer.

*Dream: Bringing Down The House*
★★★★☆I storm into the headquarters of what seems to be a corrupt syndicate, headed by a man with silver hair. Confronting him directly, as women and guards surrounded him, I let him know I was going to bring his whole operation down. When I called him by his name, he freaked out and fled. 

He managed to get away from me in the most bizarre and surreal manner, but I knew about his most recent plan. It involved putting on a play for a local school as a front for a much larger ploy, and that was my ticket in. I go to the school and work my way further into the operation, taking out or avoiding any opposition along the way. The dream ended before I could complete my objective.

*DILD: Numbah One*
★☆☆☆☆_Hey, it's a dream!

_The bird wakes me up.

*DILD: Numbah Two*
★☆☆☆☆_That's right, this is a dream!

_The bird wakes me up. . . again.

*DILD: Numbah Three*
★☆☆☆☆_Oh cool, I'm dreaming! I really hope. . .

_Gorram bird. . .

----------


## Mzzkc

13.06.2010Restless Night Was Restless (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







*Fragment: It's The Throat, I Swear*
★☆☆☆☆I'm apologizing to those around me for my terrible singing. Coughing, I blame it on my sore throat.

*Fragment: Warriors For Hire*
★☆☆☆☆Warriors are needed for some kind of job or task. I can't help but thinking of Raven, MoSh, Nomad, and the rest of the gang.

*Fragment: The End of the Beginning of the End that Started it All*
★☆☆☆☆On a certain day, at a specific time, in a definite place, good would be pit against evil in a battle for the world's, or something like that. It turned out to be much more small scale than that, though.

*Dream: Horsing Around*
★★★☆☆Enjoying a fun game of HvZ, I soon discover three prized horses have been stolen! We put the game on pause and begin tracking them down. I end up finding them in, and I quote, "One of my favorite HvZ hiding places," which turned out to be a broken down silo. Sending out a mass text, I joined the horde as we converged upon the silo, surrounding the thieves and blocking all escape routes.

Confronting them, I use my TK to pull them and their saddles off the horses and into the water. One is a friend of my girlfriend and thinks my girlfriend is responsible for the TK antics, so I just keep letting them believe that as I screw with them some more.

Eventually we return the horses and strap permanent saddles on them covered in nails to prevent future theft.

*Dream: New Music*
★★☆☆☆A bunch of "famous" musicians have invited me to join an experimental band they were forming. Accepting their invitation, I got to emulate playing Bass and Drums at the same time using a very odd instrument. The music we ended up producing drew elements from Indie, Metal, and Classic Rock, and actually sounded really good.

----------


## Maria92

> Enter Walms



Bloody epic.  ::D:

----------


## Mzzkc

I remember bits and pieces of a Lucid last night, but not enough to write anything up.

Expect a legit update tomorrow night at the latest. Even if I have to do a BEoD.

----------


## Mzzkc

19.06.2010Plastic? Really? (Non-lucid)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






My weapon was complete. An M9 Combination Pistol-Laser Gun bound to a Derringer with much the same function. It was time to leave our safe-hold and venture across the woodland to a new home. As soon as the large metal blast doors open, we run for it.

I'm barely keeping up with my ragtag group of survivors, as we do our best to stay out of sight of the larger predators, like that T-Rex over there. Unfortunately, the raptors spot us. Running for our lives, we open fire on the raptor pack as we dart around trees and jump over deep trenches. I unload an entire clip into the heads of two of them, bringing them down. Then we hear it. . .

"Shit!" our leader shouts over the blood curdling screech, "Mecha Raptor on our six!"

But it's already on top of us. To specific, it's on top of me. I shove my gun into its metal mouth as it tries to chomp on my head. I let off some rounds, but it's not having any effect. It opens it jaws and tries again, but I jam my gun in again, this time using the high powered laser beam. The laser quickly melts through the plastic insides of the green Mecha Raptor's throat. It dies on top of me, spilling the hot molten plastic onto my stomach, painfully scalding me. My group works together to push it off me, and soon enough we're on the move again. . .

----------


## Mzzkc

22.06.2010Dark Overtones (WILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






The ringing and spinning cease.

I RC just to confirm it. _Yeah, I'm dreaming._ My room is about as messy as it is IWL. _Why is everything so freaking dark?_ I slide out of bed, not really caring if I step on anything. As I do, I spot a dark shadow shoot across the corner of my eye. _Goddammit,_ I think as I hurry downstairs, _this isn't what I wanted to deal with._ Luckily, whatever that was doesn't follow me. Unluckily, there are more in the house.

_That fucking Shadow Monster has probably been having his way with this place since the last time I was here. . ._ Sure enough, as I exit my house and fly into my court, I am met with a disturbing sight. A heavy darkness fills the air, as I look upon that nightmarish sky. I cannot properly describe the hellish glow emanating from parts of the smooth, gigantic, wispy black cloud that covers the entire sky. It is almost as if the atmosphere is in a slow burn.

Flying to the center of my court, I start to freak out. _She's got to check this out. There's no way this is normal._ I call for Raven,but realize she's still awake at this hour. It is then I become aware of a presence behind me. I draw my blade, and flip around, but whatever it was follows my movements perfectly and remains behind me. I turn around, faster this time. Still no luck. 

While I can't see whatever it is directly, I do manage to switch perspectives, and am now viewing the shadows on the ground. The thing behind me was clearly a human female, but gender doesn't mean anything to me. I calm myself, center my focus, and relax the tension in my muscles. Then, I close my dream eyes, still remaining watchful of the shadows on the asphalt below. 

She hesitates for a moment, obviously surprised by the sudden change in my emotional state, but it's only a second after that she lunges for me in an animalistic fashion. Without turning, I bring my sword up over my body, twist over backwards, and with one hand thrust it into her, all faster than the human eye can see. Her primal cry echoes across the neighborhood.

From there, the dream progresses in an odd fashion. I find that the woman I had just injured has only come to see what kind of warrior I am. To some capacity, she claims to be real, and says she was sent by friends. I spent a good deal of time after that trying to heal her up. I'm not skilled enough to properly close the wounds with energy alone, so I just sew them up with TK and some special stitching material I materialize on the spot. I wake up soon afterwards.

----------


## Max ツ

Woah. Epic dream, dude. Seems like you know what how it feels to be in my dreams.  :tongue2:

----------


## Mzzkc

Thanks, man. Definitely not my most exciting dream ever, so if you liked that one, you should check out some of my earlier stuff. XD

The best way to do that is to go into my Blog DJ and search by the "Katana" or "Fight" tag. It'll sort through all the other stuff for ya. ^.^

----------


## Mzzkc

Most of my dreams last night were meh. There was one interesting one, where I started a lucid fight with a DV member, but if that person doesn't remember it, then I won't bother recording it.

At the very least, expect a BEoD tonight explaining the origins of that Shadow Monster I mentioned in my last entry.

----------


## Mzzkc

As promised.

*BONUS ENTRY OF DOOM!™*

24.06.2010Shadow Monster: Origins (WILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







There's that familiar transition.

I open my eyes. Cold white light is streaming in from my bedroom window, as the thin brown curtains fail to do their job. Lifting myself out of bed, I notice something odd on the ceiling. The shadows on the dirty eggshell-colored drywall. . . _They're moving!_ At that revelation, the shadows--an Aztec-esque shaman and a blocky curled snaked--broke themselves off from the wall, joined together into one formless mass, and shot out into the hallway.

_Weird.

_Making my way through the house, toward the front door, I wonder what that was all about. Closing my hand around the gold painted doorknob, I  open the large metal door before me, revealing my sun-soaked court. But something is off with the lighting. Everything seems. . . lifeless. It's as if all warmth had left my neighborhood long ago. I didn't know what to make of it.

Lifting myself off the ground, I fly to the center of my court, contemplating what I want to accomplish. With no goals lined up, I figure I'll just try to crash someone's dream world. That's when I hear it. A visceral scream tears through my court, originating from a neighbor's house across the ways. Turning my head, I look just in time to see the woman who had screamed smash against her front window. As she drops out of sight, I know behind that blood drenched glass lurks the Monster from before.

Reaching out with my TK, I try to pull it from the house, but I can't get a lock. Yet, despite my failure, the Shadow Monster doesn't take long to exit the house of its own accord. Smoothly flowing through the air above me, it pay me no mind as it makes its way back toward my residence. _Like hell I'm letting that slide. Let's see how this thing likes a little bit of pure energy blasted through its core.

_Taking a stance, I position my hands by my side, preparing to let loose a Kamehameha Wave. Not wanting to tip it off, I say the chant internally, feeling the charge building between my hands. Unfortunately, when I go to release it all in a throat wrenching shout, nothing happens. The Shadow Monster stops dead in its tracks, and speedily reverses direction, darting straight at me. Fully enveloping me in darkness, I realize there's nothing I can do to this. . . thing. Panic washes over me, but before everything fades to black I let loose a piercing cry for assistance that echoes not just through my city, but around the world and, I can't help but think, beyond.

No one came to my aid.

----------


## Mzzkc

29.06.2010Mission Improbable (Non-lucid)
★★★★★NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






I'm attending some kind of school function in the auditorium. It hasn't started yet, but the guest of the evening is everyone's favorite Emperor, Darth Lord Sidious. It's up to me to bring him down.

First thing's first, I need to eliminate the prisoner who know's I'm coming. Unfortunately, he'll be well guarded, so I need an alternative means of entry. Spotting a bathroom next to the room they're keeping him in, I nonchalantly enter it, lock the door behind me, and push my way through the ceiling tiles. There's still a brick wall in my path, but that gives way when I apply some pressure. 

Looking through a slit in the ceiling tiles, I sneak behind the metal cage the Rebel prisoner is in, pull out my silenced USP and solemnly unload a few rounds into the back of his head, dropping him to the floor. The guard hears what's up, and turns around. It's too bad I've already got him in a lock at this point. He tries to shout for help, but I cover his mouth with my hand right before snapping his neck.

Next on the to-do list: take out the Emperor's decoy. Using the ceiling, I make my way to the back of the auditorium. I toggle on Invisibility and Fly and fly down to the stage, where the Emperor and his decoy are speaking. The decoy has to go get ready for the presentation, so the two of them part ways. While it's tempting to simply take out the Emperor here and now, I know that I need to kill the other guy first. Quickly and quietly, I follow the decoy to a rear exit which eventually leads to the secondary guest quarters. Before the door can close, locking me out, I Teleport into the hallway.  Now it's just him, me, and my silenced pistol.

As he enters his large and ornate quarters, I pull out my pistol, turn off invisibility, and fire. Somehow ready for me, he dodges to the side and runs off behind a large golden fountain. Flying over to his hiding place, he jumps out at me, yelling maniacally at the top of his lungs. Still, it doesn't take much for me to move aside and put him in a headlock. Shoving my USP under his chin, I embed three bullets in his brain. For some reason, he refuses to die, so I'm forced to snap his neck like I did with the guard. Dropping the body, I mentally prepare to face my real target.

Bursting through the rear exit, I stare down the cause of so much pain and suffering throughout the galaxy. 

"Your reign ends tonight, my lord." I spit out the last part as sarcastically as possible.

"I beg to differ!"

At that, he takes off, into the air, gliding effortlessly to the very center of the auditorium. Keeping up, I unleash a volley of Force lightning in his direction. With a crazed sneer, he deflects it and sends his own right back at me. Erratic blue electricity begins pulsing through my body, but he can't hurt me with my own weapon. Reveling in the sensation, I absorb the energy from the bolts, storing it for use at a later time. From the crowd, two people lift off the ground and help me surround Sidious.

"Looks like you've started sooner than planned!" exclaimed the girl as she took out her blue lightsaber. Her male comrade follows suit, breaking out two green sabers.

"I don't remember calling in for backup." I state, as I watch Sidious, still sneering, remove his red saber from his black cloak. "Just stay out of my way."

Sidious attacks me, lighting his red blade. I go to block, whipping out my light blue ice-saber, but the searing hot plasma cuts right through its polar opposite. _Crap,_ I think as I jump backwards to avoid the slash. _It needs more juice._ Before another thought can even cross my mind, Sidious assaults me again. This time, my ice-saber, now being fueled by pure willpower, stops his cut. More than that, it begins to freeze his weapon. The two newcomers begin blasting him with force lightning from behind, preventing him from retreating as my unique weapon completely freezes his saber and hand.

Pissed right the hell off, a strange, barbed, long, sickly-tan, mutant-like tail extends from under his cloak. With it, he knocks the others to the side, breaks off his own hand, and impales me in the back. The shock is enough to make me drop my ice-saber. Sidious starts laughing, as if he's already won. Grimacing angrily, I rip my Katana from my side, empowering the blade with black and red energy. A single upward swipe is all I need to cleave his monstrous tail in two. I followed that by shoving my sword into his stomach and twisting it up though his chest.

No longer laughing, Sidious' expression changes dramatically as I watch the life fade from his eyes. _Good riddance._

----------


## Mzzkc

02.07.2010Dragon Slayer (DILD)
★★★★★NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






_They're probably going to die.

_I watch the dragons slowly descend upon two neighbors from inside my doorway. Fearing for my own safety, I shut the red metal door and casually step away.

"Hurry up and get over here." My brother states from his fancy wooden seat at the dining room table.

"There's dragons out there, man."

"Don't worry about that." He brushes me off, as I take a seat next to him. Plopping down in my chair, he starts talking about something in his usual way, but I can't help thinking about that horde of dragons, the ones from the LD I just had a few moments ago before my. . .

_DEILD attempt! Right! This is a dream!_ I realize excitedly. Taking a look at my brother, I wonder if it's Burmes. "Hey, Burke." He looks at me as if I've got three heads. "Sorry, Burnes--Burmes right?"

"No, not exactly." He states coldly.

"Well, whoever you are, you're pretty convincing. You had me fooled for sure." I stand up and head to the door. I figured I'd help out those people in the court. _Those dragons did refer to me as prey, after all.

_"Where are you going? Hey! Get back here!" My brother shouts at me.

"I'm alright, thanks." I respond kindly, opening the front door to reveal a dragon hanging off the awning over my porch. Leaping out the door, I grab onto its head just as it begins to launch itself toward the center of the court, where those two people still were. Utilizing Super Strength, I break its neck, sending it hurdling onto my car-less, sloped, concrete driveway where it slides down a bit before stopping, dead in its tracks. The rest of the dragons were quick to notice.

_One, two, three, four, five, six. . . and probably more just around the corner. Better get started, then. _ Taking to the air, I pull out a bow from behind my back, and grab an arrow from much the same place. With a burst of will, I light the tip of my arrow ablaze, draw my bow, and aim it at the heart of the nearest dragon, 50 meters away.

FWANG!

My shot is right on target, hitting its mark in the exact center of the dragon's chest. Stunned, the dragon looks down at the arrow protruding from its deep red and orange scaled body. It stumbles forward, but doesn't go all the way down. That's cause enough for me to switch to my Barret .50 Cal. Sniper Rifle. I take a quick shot without scoping, but it goes rather wide. Resigning myself to obscuring my vision for a short while, I peer through the scope, line up the dragon's head in the cross-hairs, and let off a round, which creates a rather large hole in the thing's forehead. Before it can hit the ground, and after dealing with gun's recoil, I put another bullet through its skull for good measure. _Yeah, there's no way it's getting up from that.

_Off a ways from all this, I see and hear a dragon howl ominously into the afternoon sky. The narrator in my head explains that this particular dragon was upset because his last living brother had just been killed. I was also informed that the dead dragon in question was the one whose neck I had snapped moments ago. _They probably shouldn't have started screwing with my dream, if they didn't want me to fight back.

_Dropping the gun, I pull out a weapon from a more civilized age (No, not that, you silly Star Wars fan, you). My steel Katana glints luminously in the slowly failing sunlight. The mass of dragons--plus one enraged ex-brother--smoothly move in my direction. I too move forward, as one of them takes out a missile launcher. _Oookay?_ I think as he fires it, sending a missile careening toward me. . . very very slowly, I might add. Watching the missile sputter out halfway and drop to the ground, isn't too surprising. However, I don't expect the resulting explosion to be as large as it is. If I had been any lower in altitude, this could have ended badly. I need to deal with this before things get even more out of hand, and if there's anything I've learned about efficiently dealing with large groups of enemies from my HvZ exploits, it's that you should always rush them before they rush you.

Shouting ferociously, I fly at high speeds toward a dragon to my left. Raising my sword high above my head I scream, "Getsuga Tenshou!" tearing at the air before me in a dramatic swipe. A blue cyclical wall of energy erupts from my blade and flies forward, hitting the dragon and creating a huge gash along its entire body. Feeling confident that would be enough to put that one out of the fight, I turn my attentions to the others around me, just in time to block a claw from removing my head. I back off from my attacker, and start to fly around him, being sure to make a note of the positions of the other dragons. Right then, that asshole with the missile launcher tries his luck at blowing me out of the sky again, but my next maneuver will put me well out of range of the blast.

Flash Stepping into striking range, I unleash a flurry of slashes on my attacker, before Flash Stepping to the other combatants and doing the same. I finish just in time to feel the shock-wave of the explosion behind me. Unfortunately, my strikes barely break through the dragons' skin, and I'm forced backward yet again in order to avoid being cleaved in half. I let off another Getsuga, but this one is deflect by. . . _A dragon with two gigantic sabers? Fuck me._ 

I strafe aerially in a wide arc, carefully watching not only this new threat, but all those still in the fight. It's then I notice the second blade in my off hand. _How'd that get there?_ I wonder for a moment before realizing how unimportant that information is. All I know is that _now_ I should be able to take on that monstrosity slightly below me. 

Changing my flight path, I dart diagonally toward the dragon with the giant twin blades. "Getsuga Tenshou!" I yell, but my blade fails to perform the technique. Ignoring my seeming lack of control, I engage her in direct combat. Yet, as it turns out, fighting with two swords is a lot harder than you'd think, even when acting on instinct. Despite my best efforts, each attack I make, no matter how complex, is subsequently parried and met by a counter. What's worse is some of my opponent's attacks actually manage to nick me a bit. What gets me is that here's this target five times my size, I can't even land a single blow, but she manages to make contact with my skin on several occasions!

"Come on!" she taunts me, "Is this the best you've got?!"

"No, actually." I state as coolly as I can in my agitation.

"Well, then bring it!"

Jumping backward, I warn her, "Remember, you asked for it." Then, throwing my arms out to the side, I proclaim, "Ban--kai!"

FWWOOOOM!

The energy deep within me bursts forth in a remarkable fashion, violently throwing about the air around me. My dual blades are now wider, more ornate in design, and encased entirely in glowing, bright, yellow energy. But that isn't the only new thing I have to show off. Moving toward her, my speed is so great that the world blurs around me and she herself seems to be stuck in time. I circle her, once, twice, three times, four times in less than a second, with each pass I cut into her with a volley of slices faster than even I can make out.

"I'm not quite done, yet." I comment with a grin as I slow down enough for her to register where I am. "Reverse Bankai. . . Resurrection!"

At that, my body is covered in white light as I immediately transform. I switch to the third person to get a good look at my new form. I'm completely shirtless, with smooth pale skin, flared white sleeves sporting two lavender and orange squares overlaid on top, and white bone-like gloves. My shorts are also pure white, and my feet and lower legs are fitted in a bone-like material as well; they too bear the colored squares. My medium length green and blue hair spikes out to the side, flowing subtly in the warm twilight air. A metal loop is affixed to my stomach, from which a thick silver chain is passed through. On the end of that chain is my new weapon: a pair of red marble nun-chucks with gold plated tips.

"But that's _still_ not all I've got lined up." The dragon's eyes are visibly wider now as they continue struggling to follow my movements. Reaching my hand to my face, I rip down my Vizard mask. I feel a cold wave flow out from the center of my being; my desire to utterly destroy this creature rises as the numbing current overtakes me. Allowing myself to act on the impulse, I Flash Step in front of the target of these urges, bringing my weapon down hard across her head.

BOOOM!

The explosion from my strike sends overpowering vibrations throughout my neighborhood. Standing behind my opponent now, I slow down time for the both of us and explain to her why she's missing half her face and falling to the ground, while I'm completely unharmed.

"It seems every time this weapon makes an impact with something, it lets out a fairly powerful blast. I'd say the actual force is around ten times as strong as what those missiles your friend was shooting could produce. Luckily for me, this new form has a built in perk that protects me from attacks below a certain level. Unfortunately for you, its limit is high enough to let me use something that devastating as my main attack. I don't think you're body will be able to handle it like mine can. Let's find out, shall we?"

Resuming the flow of the battle, I move back in front of her and begin my assault--and what an assault it is. Every blow from my viciously spinning nun-chucks is coupled with an enormous explosion. Smoke, fire, and smoldering flesh flies around me as I continue my attack, each strike taking a good sized piece of her body with it. She drops her blades, but I'm not just going to let such massive weapons go to waste. Snatching them from the air, I use a bit of chain from my stomach to bind the sabers together, creating a pair of sword-chucks three times the size of my body. Expertly utilizing both weapons, it's only a short time before all that's left of the dragon is an unrecognizable husk of meat and bone.

My brother comes up to me, his mannerisms completely different from before. "Well, if that doesn't scare them off, I don't know what will."

Nodding to whom may have been Burmes, I turn to the rest of the dragons. Staring them down, shock splayed against their collective faces, I instruct them, "Run, while you still can." 

The dream fades as I watch these beasts who once thought of me as prey vacate the area with a hurried purpose.

----------


## Mzzkc

03.07.2010July Double ToTM Completion (DEILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Keeping still, I perform another WILD. . .

_Success!

_Without hesitation, I get out of bed and make my way outside. Oddly, there seems to be three doors hinged to my front doorway. Opening all of them, I'm greeted by a shining sun and people all about my court. I pass one guy with a shaved head and notice an orange armband. 

"Humans vs. Zombies?" I ask him. He responds by putting his finger to his mouth and shushing me as he runs behind my house to hide. "Weirdo." I mutter when he's out of earshot. There are a bunch of other players scattered about my neighborhood including some of my friends, but I figured HvZ could wait a bit, I had some tasks to carry out.

Deciding to clone myself first, I walk to the middle of my court, do some random hand signs, and shout "Tajuu--Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!" I hear the familiar popping noise around me as hundreds of clones are created in a puff of grey smoke. I take a look at them, and sure enough, they're me. However, they're all wearing the same ugly orange blazer and a dirty green headband. _Great. I've created a mass of egotistical, fashion-challenged, zombies. Might as well have some fun with them.

_Using my mind and a tad of willpower, I force all of them to attack me at once. As they converge I punch the first to reach me in the face, while roundhouse kicking the clone on my other side. I use the the momentum I generate with that to drop to the ground and knock a few clones down by sweeping out their footing. "You're still a Zed now," one of the clones remarked.

"Crap! You're right!" I exclaim, beaten at my own game. _Well, then this next bit is for the horde!_ I think excitedly, willing my hundreds of clones to disperse and tag all the remaining humans. The game was over in less than a minute, which left me time enough to do the basic task as well.

Digging into my pocket, I find my wallet, my car keys, and--there it is--my cell phone. Pulling it out, I open it up and hit send twice. The creepy phone lady informs me that this is not a phone number I'm calling, but some kind of app center. I end the call, and hit send again, scrolling through the list of available names. I notice one contact called 'a human' so I figured I'd go for that one. The phone rings a few times before someone picks up.

"Hello?" a muffled voice on the other end asks.

"Hi! Who is this?"

"It's me, RTN."

"Oh, didn't I see you playing in the game?"

"Yeah, I'm right over here, dummy."

Looking over to the main street I see RTN on his cell phone, accompanied by his girlfriend DTZ. I close my phone and wave over to him, but he's still upset by the shenanigans I had just pulled.

----------


## Maria92

For the Horde! 

Badass dream, man. Thanks for the great read.  :smiley:

----------


## Mzzkc

> For the Horde! 
> 
> Badass dream, man. Thanks for the great read.



Thanks, dude. I try to keep it entertaining.

Oh, the one above it is 50 times better and--dare I say it--life changing. Definitely worth the read if you've got the time.

----------


## Maria92

> Thanks, dude. I try to keep it entertaining.
> 
> Oh, the one above it is 50 times better and--dare I say it--life changing. Definitely worth the read if you've got the time.



No kidding. That was the most badassest thing I've ever read. Kudos.

----------


## BigFan

That dragon dream is pretty good, would love to have one with that intensity and control  :smiley:

----------


## Mzzkc

Below, I've recorded the fight I had with a DV member late last month. Enjoy.

*BONUS ENTRY OF DOOM!*

23.06.2010Enter ?????? (DILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







"Come on!" She commands me, jumping down from the raised section of tiled flooring.

_Should I follow? 

_I hesitate, my lucidity flickering between states.

Running toward the large, open, squared archway she yells back, "Let's get out of here!" 

_But that's not why I'm here. . .

__She's treating me like a DC, and I'm playing along like an idiot. . . Not cool. 

_"That's not happening," I adamantly state, drawing my blade. _Might as well have some fun with this,_ I think amusedly.

She looks back, notices my Katana, and visibly tenses up. I step forward a bit, and am thrilled to see her extend shiny, steel, wolverine-esque claws from between her knuckles. _This might get interesting.

_Cautiously approaching me, I can see her sizing me up, determining the best course of action. _Maybe she'll multiply herself. That'd certainly make things more fun._ Sure enough, what was no more than a passing thought, comes to be. She seems more surprised than myself, especially when the new copy proceeds to make yet another copy. This process repeats itself several times, and before I know it I'm facing down approximately 13 clawed adversaries. They attack as one.

One goes for my head, another for my gut, yet another for my legs, and the rest for any piece of me they think they can hit. Instinct takes over and I launch into the air, spinning quickly with my sword extended in one hand. A blue streak of energy follows my blade as I spin, higher and higher, five, ten, fifteen feet off the ground. Naturally, they miss their strikes, but I'd be a fool to think they aren't prepared with a follow up.

Dropping down, I bring my sword around swiftly on a copy to the right, while hook-kicking one to my left. I adjust my blade mid-strike to avoid the parry I read well in advance. Indeed, my Katana makes contact, but my kick is blocked rather aptly. Landing on one foot, I fluidly let myself drop even further, avoiding a flurry of jabs and swipes. After that, I bring my blade in wide rotational arc above my head, deflecting all the follow up slashes aiming to take me out. Then, still maintaining momentum from my spin, I turn about to my left, cutting down another copy, back-fisting one across the head, and kicking out the shins of one behind me. Unfortunately, this leaves me in a less than ideal defensive situation, and my adversaries pick up on that right away. Sharp steel comes at me from every angle, and there's nothing I can do to stop it.

So, I teleport away, taking a knee as I do. The excitement of the battle is taking its toll on my stability, so I decide to call it there and allow myself to awaken.

_I'll give this one to you, Samael.

_I smile as everything fades to white.

----------


## Mzzkc

06.07.2010Ideals (Non-lucid)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






It's been decided. Tomorrow morning, I am to be put to death for my rebellious actions against the Empire. My comrades share the same fate. As we leave the presence of our judge--Vader himself--each of us is taken in a separate direction by our respective escorts.

It's night-time on the snowy planet; I only have hours left to live. The prospect is overwhelming, yet the only thing on my mind is an incredible yearning to sleep outside in a bed made of snow.

Taken by my subdued charm, the female guard arranges for this final request to be fulfilled. Time lapses by and, sure enough, I am presented with a mattress filled with soft, cold, pure-white snow. They place it in a trailer, open to the elements, on a bed-frame adorned with heavy leather straps. Contemplating how my last night on earth will be spent strapped down to prevent my escape, I barely notice the giant commotion going on around us. 

A powerful being of some kind is attacking the base with huge doll-like creatures. Each guard around me leaves the area, assuming I'll do the right thing and strap myself down. . . It's a good thing I'm no idiot.

Panting, I duck behind a broken concrete barrier as the cold air rips in and out of my lungs. Far from the main compound, it will take some time for them to find me, especially if they think I'm still in the trailer. Now a fugitive with no way off the planet, I decide it's time to sever my ties with the Rebels and start anew. . . . .

Years pass, and in that time I become a distinguished officer in the ranks of Stormtroopers, to the point where everyone at Central knows my name. I had gotten to my position by infiltrating HQ years ago, assassinating a lowly officer, assuming his identity, and avoiding contact with Vader and anyone else who might have recognized me, all the while making the right connections and moving up the chain of command. I was determined to change the system from the inside out, and I'm well on my way. . . . .

Walking slowly along the run-down, grey-paneled corridor, my dark blue cape flows behind me as I walk. Stopping before the rental apartment door, my age-hardened face smiles weakly behind this forsaken mask. Even now, I, a High General of the Empire, second only to the new Empress herself, find it necessary to hide my identity, lest someone from my past recognize me.

Things across the galaxy have changed since I received this new power. This power, the power of Geass, allows me to permanently imprint my will upon anyone I so choose. I've found it useful in reshaping the Empire into a sovereign entity that imposes happiness on the inhabitants of the galaxy, forcefully if necessary. 

Unfortunately, while it was easy for me to bring down the original Rebel Alliance with my newfound ability and former connections, this new resistance to our mission of peace, prosperity, and blissful ignorance is proving more difficult to tranquilize. So, in order to further my our agenda, I 'convinced' the Empress to re-allow the training of force users, assuring her I'd handle any rogues personally.

Behind these doors was one such rogue. Obviously, a full-on confrontation would most likely end in my death. Thankfully, my Geass has grown strong enough to work with almost no restraints. The door opens.

Across the room, leaning on a balcony rail overlooking the city, is the force user. He turns quickly, eyes going wide, hand raising up--but it's too late. My Geass has already taken effect, wiping away this poor fool's mistaken ideals and replacing them with a more perfect set. A set that will ensure his obedience toward the Empress, but more importantly his undying loyalty to _me_.

The deed done, I leave with my new pawn trailing behind me. However, there is no time for celebration, I still have a war to win, and an entire galaxy of people that need my help finding happiness.

----------


## What??Me??

> Holy crap, holy crap, holy crap. I didn't think it was possible, but I just had an hour+ long LD that was absolutely ridiculous. I had soooo much fun. From flying my car, to traveling vast distances with it really quickly, to an attempted shared dream with Walms, to placating several terrifying monsters and then using them to accomplish a goal, to practicing being the OZ and taking out a bunch of Ninjas before the game even started, to forcing a DC to turn into someone who resembled, but was not, my DG, to participating in some kind of weird induction thing for LDers, to initiating an epic battle between a few pint sized ninjas and a legion of gothic foes, until finally witnessing a battle between Yugi and friends and two very powerful beings, all the while aware that everything around me was a dream.
> 
> It would take too long to write all of this up. I really don't have the time to transcribe an hour+ worth of events with my current workload. Sorry guys.



Dude, you have to post this sometime.

----------


## Mzzkc

To celebrate my hundredth entry, I present my first 'induced' LD.

*BONUS ENTRY OF DOOM!™*

??.??.????Humble Beginnings (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Barely enjoying my time at the mansion, I chatted with a few acquaintances. The conversation was rather boring, much like our 2D environment. Sickly orange and brown patterned floors sat, pixelated, on the same plane as the dark wood paneled walls. Beyond the room, there stretched an infinite sea of black nothingness. Of course, all this seemed perfectly normal to me in all my 8-Bit glory. That is, until I stopped listening to these dreadfully uninteresting people and started thinking about something more exciting.

Recalling my incredibly recent readings on the phenomena known as lucid dreaming, I ponder how cool it would be to have one. Following that line of thought, I realize. . .

"Holy shit. This is a dream."

With that, my flat world exploded into detail. I could now see that ugly-ass carpet under the long fancy banquet table we were sitting at. Pillars supporting richly flowered vases and sculpted busts sprang into view. I stand up, done with this social nonsense, and leave the room through the open, towering, mahogany doors. The cold, hurt, and surprised stares from the lifeless DCs don't phase me in the slightest.

Soon, I'm outside, but one of the girls has trailed along, seemingly concerned for my well being. Opening the door to the black limo waiting in the street, I look back to her and say, "You wanna get out of here? Maybe stay in a hotel tonight?"

"Sure." She replies shyly, smiling as I let her into the vehicle first. I figured, even if she was a DC, it'd be good practice if I ever dated  anyone again.

The limo took off, into the city. My date sat quietly next to me, obviously too shy, or to mindless, to start a conversation. However, that didn't bother me, as I was too busy being in awe of the dream around me. Looking out my window, everything seemed so remarkably detailed. The luminescent lights of the tall buildings and casinos, the reflections playing off the glass, the subtle chill of night, and the complexly intricate side-street corner-markets, all appeared as real as I could have possibly hoped for. All doubt had been wiped from my mind: this Lucid Dreaming thing was the wasp's nipples--so to speak.

Coming to a stop now, the two of us exited onto the sidewalk. The ambient orange glow of the neo-gothic hotel's lamp-lights surrounded us as I approached the bellboy, in his red uniform. Reaching into my pocket, I know I have to procure some kind of payment. _Good thing this is a dream._ I think to myself as I grasp onto the credit card that wasn't in my pocket a moment ago. Presenting it to him proudly, he takes it un-amusedly and swipes it.

"Sir, this card has been rejected." He tells me flatly.

"What?! That's not possible. Swipe it again." I order.

The girl lightly grasps my arm at the elbow, as if she could sense my rising anger, and wanted to pull me from the situation.

Sighing, the bellboy swipes my card again. "Nothing has changed, sir."

"Well, fine, how about I give you cash?" I reach into my empty pocket again.

"We don't take cash."

I pull away from the girl. Now, I'm proper pissed.

"The hell?! DON'T YOU KNOW WHO I AM?!"

Obviously, this idiot didn't know he was _my_ creation, part of _my_ mind. A _thing_ whose existence I could destroy with a mere thought. His ignorance to his unimportance was infuriating. 

So much so that it woke me up.

----------


## Hukif

Hm, so thats why I'm not notified of new entries, never subscribed "subscribes"

----------


## What??Me??

These are the most awsomest dreams ever........ with the possible exception of Oneironaut.  :tongue2:

----------


## Mzzkc

08.07.2010Ideals: The Hunt (Non-lucid)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






RAT-AT-AT-AT-AT-AT

_Gorrammit. There's too many.

_Countless mechs surround me from all sides, as I flee ever deeper into the cave. Capable of taking me out at any time, they seem to be making a sport out of chasing me. If they knew who I was. . . If they knew I was the Head Imperial General in charge of the war effort. . . I'd be dead right now. 

I consider using Geass to take them all out at once, but I'm not confident I can imprint that many at a time, and if I fail, then my power and identity would no longer be a secret. Everything I had struggled and fought for all these years would be for naught. I have to keep moving.

Off to my right, on a raised rock ledge, their Ace Pilot comes into view. He fires a burst from his gun that glances off my armor as I veer to the side to avoid the brunt of the attack. 

_Hmm. . . I've got an idea.

_I focus on the Pilot and activate Geass, feeling his mind wipe clean as my will overtakes him. Just like that, he turns his fire onto his former allies, in an attempt to protect me. He does pretty well, allowing me to make quite a bit of headway into the cave. Almost home free, I exit the narrow passageway into a huge, open cavern. 

_Frak me.

_Lining the tiered walls are hundreds of mechs, waiting to to open fire. Their ambush sprung, there's only one thing I can do to defend myself. . .

My Geass explodes outward in a shock-wave originating from my glowing eyes. I see every mind it wipes, all the desires, all the fears, all the intricacies that made that mind unique. It's too much; there're too many; I'm losing my grip. . .

I awaken.

----------


## Hukif

Code Geass? Cool dream!

----------


## Mzzkc

Had some interesting dreams last night, including one lucid. Unfortunately, I can't recall over half of what happened, so no entry tonight. Expect one tomorrow for sure.

----------


## BigFan

> To celebrate my hundredth entry, I present my first 'induced' LD.
> 
> *BONUS ENTRY OF DOOM!*
> 
> ??.??.????Humble Beginnings (DILD)
> ★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow  ::lol::  I love how you went from being calm to being really fired up. Although, since when do hotels, actually anywhere NOT take cash  :tongue2:  Too bad you couldn't control your anger, because, it ended your LD. Alternatively, you could just summon him in another LD and give him a beating if you think he deserves it  ::lol::  BTW, image is down.





> Dude, you have to post this sometime.



Yes, I agree 100%. You will have to post that dream down, it would be very interesting to read  :smiley:

----------


## Mzzkc

> Wow  I love how you went from being calm to being really fired up. Although, since when do hotels, actually anywhere NOT take cash  Too bad you couldn't control your anger, because, it ended your LD. Alternatively, you could just summon him in another LD and give him a beating if you think he deserves it  BTW, image is down.



Not to worry, I don't have that issue anymore, and I had that dream over two years ago, so there's no reason to summon up that idiot when there are so many more interesting opponents out there. Besides, he wouldn't last a second against me these days. Oh, and thanks for the heads up.

----------


## Mzzkc

I'm running out of good BEoDs. . .

*BONUS ENTRY OF DOOM!*

17.07.2010Close Encounters of the Raptor Kind (DILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







Walking down the white paneled hallway, I took in the details around me. Wall mounted heaters with books on top, accented by the occasional bright red fire extinguisher, lined the sides of the school interior. Everything seemed so vivid and clean as I approached a branching hall to my right.

Recalling my Velociraptor nightmares from earlier in the night, I couldn't help hoping a Raptor wasn't waiting for me as I turned the corn--

_Oh, shit.

_Staring me down, less than 50 meters away, stood a 6ft tall, scaly, killing machine. Screeching, it came at me, giving me only a moment to center myself and reaffirm my lucidity. I reached out my hand, and with a concentrated effort of will I stopped its malicious descent upon me. Yet still, it continued toward me in a slow stride. 

As it passed, I moved my hand to its snout and brushed its smooth, cold, reptilian face. All the while, I made sure to keep up my emotional direction and willful suppression of this magnificent creature's blood-lust; a single slip-up and I'd be missing a hand.

Luckily, the Raptor continued on its way, and I was left to revel in the incredibly life-like experience. I doubted the students in the classroom down the hall would make out quite as well as I had. . .

----------


## Hukif

lol when I read that dream, was waiting for raptor jesus to appear at some point. I know, silly, but it reminded me <.<

----------


## Mzzkc

> lol when I read that dream, was waiting for raptor jesus to appear at some point. I know, silly, but it reminded me <.<



I almost made the pic one of Raptor Jesus. XD

----------


## Mzzkc

REM Rebound last night was kinda epic. I really don't know where to begin.

I just wish I fully recalled my lucid. Actually it'd be nice to have full recall of all 10+ dreams. . .

I'll see what I can do about an entry later tonight, but did anyone see me in dreams last night, perchance?

----------


## Mzzkc

23.07.2010Best Picks of The Lot (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







*Dream: Tearing it Down*
★★★☆☆There has been a recent strand of some kind of white powdery substance circulating the streets. People who take it are usually never heard from again. As it turns out, this stuff makes anyone into a demi-vampire whose uncontrollable transformation turns the unfortunate soul into a young girl (age ranging from the late teens to early twenties). 

After unwillingly becoming one of these beings, I partake in some shenanigans whilst transformed, seducing an 'important' person in my old church, only revealing my true intent once I had gotten him into his car. He ran screaming, to my delight.

Afterwards, I'm conscripted by two true vampires and a small band of demis who reveal to me, along a tropical stone beach, the source of the white powder. Lining the ocean-side, as far as the eye can see, are oil-rig-like structures pounding the ground into a fine, magic dust and releasing pillars of smoky pollutants into the atmosphere.

We destroy everything, sparing no one.

*DILD: Taking a Bite Out of Crime*
★★★☆☆Ridiculous people are being ridiculous.

Their ridiculousity triggers my lucidity, but everything is super hazy. I stabilize by grabbing something extra weird and purpley and then chomping down on it with mine mouth teeths. The rush of sensations is enough to pull me into the dream, and solidify my control.

I'm outside on a town street. Various shops and other places of interest frame the sidewalk. Some cars pass by on the intersecting street up ahead, but the few cars on _this_ street, including one puke-green PT Cruiser, are parked in a parallel fashion.

Naiya shows up out of nowhere and we immediately stop a criminal using basic dream powers like TK, or something. After that, we hang out for a bit before I let myself wake up.

Really wish I could remember more of this one. =/

*Fragments: Do You Remember That One Time At Band Camp?*
★☆☆☆☆Several fragments of me seeing Naiya in what I believed to be RL, and asking her about the dream from before, go here.

*Dream: Into the Stratos!*
★★★★☆I have the pleasure of being pre-Shippuden Naruto and joining all the needless drama going on with Sakura. She gets upset and runs off, just before some bad dude comes and stops the squad from leaving. Sasuke tries to leave by fighting his way out, but gets put in his place quite handily.

Switching perspectives, I'm now myself, hanging out in tall grass for gods know what reason. But no matter, it's time. . .

Teleporting to the meeting location, I find Sakura standing there, wiping her face. I ask if she's ready to go; she nods. Taking her arm, I teleport to the next target. The kid--he couldn't be older than ten--sees me and waves. I motion to him and we all begin to run toward the ship. By now, they'd be looking for us.

Time was short, so I decided we needed to move faster. And what's faster than teleportation? Pulling the three of us together, I instantly transport everyone to my space cruiser. We get inside, I take the controls, and we take off.

Unfortunately, I have a lot of trouble getting the damn thing out of the atmosphere. I waste a lot of fuel, and burn out most of the ships engines, before switching to auto-pilot. At that point, I have to actually fuel the ship with my lifeforce in order to keep us all from plummeting to our deaths.

Now well on our way, but with me on the verge of death, Sakura is kind enough to transfer some of her life energy in order to keep me alive. But not until I ask nicely.

*Dream: Adventure Time!*
★★☆☆☆Flying over Africa, I can't wait to explore the vast and exotic stretches of water below me. There were small basins, large bayous, medium sized lakes. So many environments to adventure through!

And adventure I did.

*Dream: Beached*
★☆☆☆☆Hanging out in front of the beach-front property me and my friends were planning to stay at, I wait for them to show up. . .

Still waiting. . . . .

Maybe I should read this sign again?

----------


## Mzzkc

Originally, I was going to be writing about helping some DV members build a literal dream house, but an afternoon nap cropped up this gem. Part 2 will follow later tonight.

23.07.2010Good Cop (Part 1 of 2) (Non-lucid)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Feeling less than safe, even with my Riot Shield and full SWAT uniform, I quickly crouched and raised my shield as two thugs came up the stairs. I turned as they moved past me and MTM, making sure to keep the both of us safe in case they decided to start shooting. Glaring as they passed, I could see they were making their way further up into the mall. _Maybe we should be going down, then.

_Motioning to MTM, who was armed with a G36C, we began moving down the stairs. As we went, I would jump over the ledge each time we reached the halfway mark, making the descent even faster. Soon enough, we were on the tiled ground floor of this vertically structured mall.

PING! PEW! PING!

Becoming very much aware of the bullets ricocheting off my shield, I ducked down, protecting the both of us from the fire raining from above. I looked up to see the thugs from before firing at us with a G18 and a Mini Uzi from a balcony several floors up. Calmly, I took out my Intervention, and peered through the thermal sights. Taking a breath, I fired a warning shot at each, hitting the barrels of the assault rifles hanging from their necks. Although, they seemed un-phased as they switched to their ARs, which were functioning perfectly fine despite the holes I had made. . .

MTM took cover behind the stairs and lay down suppressive fire; I moved in closer to try and stop them. I made it a good distance, but a stray shot clipped my arm rather badly while I was putting my Riot Shield onto my back. Just like that, I was down for the count.

The world faded in and out, as the amount of gunfire increased twofold. An old squad-mate ran over to me, unconcerned for her own safety, as she stood over my failing body, firing up at the goons who started this mess. _It looks like the calvary has arrived,_ I thought as everything turned to black. . .

Images flashed before my eyes. First, a scene of the two low-lifes explaining their position and admitting they were wrong to start shooting me like that, especially when they realized I could have taken them out at any moment. They showed the camera the damage I had done to their guns. Then, my time in the hospital drifted past my faint consciousness, and I became painfully aware of the toll the recovery process took on my psyche. 

A meaner, more bitter cop than before, I would no longer hesitate to take out a perceived threat if they even looked at me funny. The only thing that kept me from going off the wall was my family, who weren't taking my personality change very well. I feared they could leave me at any time. . . .

----------


## Mzzkc

27.07.2010Enter Nomad (Non-lucid)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Transformed, behind us, likely screwing around, is Nomad, disguised as a container of sorts. Similar to the ones my friends and I had been rummaging through earlier. I know it's him because my perspective had switched to third person omniscient moments ago. He is clearly goofing off, likely without any grand motivation. 

_Well, I can mess around, too._ I think, as I break off from the group and draw my blade. Propelling myself forward, I shoot through the air, mere inches off the ground, straight toward that metallic container. Swiping upward, the world flashes as I make my cut, rendering the object in two. Times slows enough for me to see Nomad's shocked face as he drifts backward in the air, now in his own body. 

Landing smoothly, he grins before breaking apart into a platoon of smaller versions of himself. They rush me. I dart into the air, but the little buggers are too fast; They're all over me, taunting and laughing like little madmen, as they tear at my body.

"BANKAI!"

The rush of energy throws them all off, scattering them on the concrete below. I don't hesitate. Raising my sword, I form a tornado that quickly ensnares all the miniatures in a whirling vortex. The sight reminds me of how Raven divides herself, which reminds me of the Disturbed song of the same name. Feeling creative, I play through a key part in the song, but change the lyrics ever so slightly to "Form together and combine!" Sure enough, all the copies trapped within my tornado lump together into a full sized Nomad. But I wasn't done just yet.

KA-CRACK!

A bolt of lighting tears through the air, piercing the tornado and the man within it. Nomad drops to the ground as the tornado dissipates, no longer amused. _I wonder if he knows who I am. Maybe I should've introduced myself first. My thoughts are interrupted as a distortion in the air brings my attention back into focus._ A woman I recognize as Raven appears from the anomaly and drops down next to Nomad. Nomad brings me to her attention, and she immediately takes a defensive stance.

"Hey," I say, nonchalantly, while motioning with my dual blades,  "Why don't the three of us have a spar? You two versus me."

They stare at me, shocked, before turning to each other, as if to confer. Looking back at me, Nomad nods solemnly. _I'll take that as a yes, then._

KA-CRACK!

I start things off by striking the two of them with another bolt of lightning, but I had the source come from directly behind them this time. It was just enough to throw them off guard as I lunged forward, ready to strike.

I woke up.

----------


## Hukif

Bah, waking up at the good parts. Cool dream.

----------


## Mzzkc

I think it'll be fun to post quick entries from this thread here in my normal DJ.

A nice snack between the real meals, methinks.

*¡Single Sentence Sizzler!*

03.08.2010Mzzkc's Game (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> While lucid, I experienced the disorientating effects of nul-gravity and re-oriented myself so that the enemy's gate was down; then, a battle commenced, wherein I used my legs as a shield and fired my laser between them, taking out the entire enemy "army."

----------


## Mzzkc

*¡Single Sentence Sizzler!*

05.08.2010Why is Gandalf in my Computer Chair? (DILD)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> During a Lucid FA, Gandalf gives me plane tickets to the middle eastern desert town where I have to meet up with Samael and her friend (ansiel6sixtysix or something) again before my fight with the being that defeated Jackie Chan during a public, stadium hosted, dojo challenge just a couple of dreams ago; I barely make it into my court before another FA kicks in.

----------


## Mzzkc

*¡Single Sentence Sizzler!*

09.08.2010When You Can't Beat 'Em. . . (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> Lucidly, I fought a man who refused to die, even when I shoved my energy shrouded katana through his heart and tore it up 'till the blade exited the top of his skull; after making a truce with the man, I  taught myself a new trick using Dual Blades, while Bankai'd, wherein a flurry of golden-light charged thrusts created a powerful blast of energy which punched a large hole in the nearby wall.

----------


## Mzzkc

*¡Single Sentence Sizzlers!®*

09.08.2010Oh, Cruel Dreams! (DILD)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> Catching a glimpse of the television, I noticed an intense advertisement for the new season of Arrested Development which, after sending me into fits of joyful mirth, triggered an RC, as I came to realize this news was too good to be true; I cried at my newfound lucidity and took my sorrow out on some shinigami sparring in the driveway.

----------


## Mzzkc

*:::TOP SECRET:::*


*Spoiler* for _FOR THREAD-DJ READER'S EYES ONLY_: 



A legit, fascinating, and action filled entry is scheduled for tonight. Just you wait.

Also, for at least 24 hours, this Thread-DJ will be the _only_ place to read it. 

Why? For the lulz, obviously.

I'm also really excited about this one, and I wanted to give the people who make the effort to check this ol' fashioned DJ a chance to see it before it gets whored out to the new system. You know, to show my appreciation.

----------


## Raven Knight

Yay!  Can't wait to see it!   :Cheeky:

----------


## Mzzkc

10.08.2010The Way The World Ends (Non-lucid)
★★★★★NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






"Good morning, Colonies! Boy, do we have a show for you today!" The announcer's voice blares over my ear-piece, as I walk through Karachi, heading to my assigned 'interview.' "We're joined today by an esteemed Physics Professor and doctorate who is conferencing in all the way from. . ." He pauses. The view cuts to the broadcaster as he quickly flips through numerous files on his holographic display. "It's Cambridge, right?" he asks, more quietly. 

Another man with a thick accent begins to reply, "No, actually--"

But the announcer has already found the file in question. "Oh, that's right! Texas MIT! Before we get to that segment, however, we have another installment of our bonus lecture series!" 

_That's my cue, I better hurry up the stairs and find this woman._

"Today's class is presided over by one of our very own Sociological Ethics and Law Lecturers."

_There she is._ I greet her quickly and take out my small audio and visual recording device.

"Please feel free to join the lecture remotely, and don't forget to _ask questions_!"

We were live. The professor briefly introduces herself as we make our way through the dark, rundown building. My camera work is surprisingly smooth, but I seem to be having trouble keeping her in the center of the frame and following her movements. Eventually, we make it into a decent sized room and the real lecture begins.

She starts by explaining basic concepts that anyone viewing should already know. Yet still, she has the gall to ask if there are any questions. "Hold on," I say as I reach for my com device. Sure enough, there's a solid red light, indicating someone is trying to interact with the class. _Or just messing with her.

_Hitting the talk button, I wait for the person on the other end to say something. . . Silence. I hit the button again, "No questions," I state. She smiles, blissfully unaware that she's already lost everyone's respect.

______________

The lecture continued as I faded in and out of alertness. At one point, she began discussing law making theory. An analogy was on the board, relating the foundation of any structured law to pipework, which one builds onto over time. _But what happens when the pipes get old and outdated._ I think. _Shouldn't they be replaced by something that can keep up with the times?

_I bring the point to the Professor's attention, and she addresses it by referencing several countries whose base 'pipework' was designed to gradually be replaced to accommodate ever changing needs. _Stupid. In today's day and world it'd be better to scrap the whole damn thing and start fresh. These antiquated pipes just aren't cutting it anymore._ I don't press the point any further; it'd just waste time.

______________

The classroom is brighter now, and there are students here besides myself. Professor Whatserface is angrily going over some definitions. I briefly stare at the board to memorize what's on it. Simple stuff. _I just wish the kids in here would stop screwing around._

Glancing around the lecture hall, I spot a friend behind me, two tiers up. Standing up from her seat, straightened arms supporting her thin boy-ish frame, I see Samael leaning over the desk of the boy beside her, who himself looks a lot like Lucidmax. She seems vastly interested in whatever is written on the papers in front of him. I turn back toward the board, and contemplate pulling out a pair of display glasses, linking into my own feed, and putting my head down. _Nah, more trouble than it's worth.

_Regardless, our seeming lack of attention had finally struck a crucial nerve in our Prof. She hands out tests to everyone in the room, including myself, ranting about how she expected better from us and insisting she didn't want to give us exams, but we had forced her hand.

"Look lady," commented a rather brash young man one tier above Samael, "we all know how excited you were to finally get a shot at teaching _savants_." His voice played off the sarcastic intonation perfectly. "Yeah, we learned everything you taught us. And, yes, this test is bullshit. But you keep in mind this whole thing is nothing more than a bonus class for us. _Free_ time. So, don't you be surprised when most of these papers come back with 'The Great Leopold Wiggin' written at the top." The class snickers audibly. He's completely right, and the raw truth of it all brings a smirk to my face. I'm quick to hide it.

_Well, I might as well work on this test.

_Question 1: What are the definitions of "soul" and "biology" as discussed in class.
_Crap._ These were just on the board. But, for some reason, my recall is hazy, blurry, almost dream-like. It's as if what was written on the board never existed. I keep struggling, fighting through my memories like one would against the ocean's current. . . Nothing. _Maybe if I work through it, BS here and there.

_Soul: A spiritual essence that some believe
Samael gets my attention, only, it's not Samael anymore. She's still my friend, the same girl from before, but her hair is longer, more teal, and her figure is very pronounced. The girl begins talking to me, and I know what she's doing instantly. _Brilliant. She's dropping me clues to the answer while making it look like nothing more than chit-chat. So eloquently, too._ There will be no way anyone can accuse her of cheating. Though the Professor caught on right away, echoing the last thing the girl had said in a mocking tone. _She's just upset because she knows there's nothing she can do about it._ Just then, I remember what was written on the board._

_Soul: A spiritual essence that some believe The agent that binds humanity together. Encourages moral behavior.
I take a moment to criticize the definition and its obvious flaws. _Not all mankind believes in souls. Where do they fall into this definition? They don't, but hopefully, if they've got any power, they're smart enough to see the little value there is in this concept.

_Biology: The genetic force that drives humans apart. Often incites violent struggles.
_More flawed definitions. Though, this one has an air of truth to it. . .

_______________

All of us are headed back to earth from the outlying Colony. Our shuttle, nearly finished breaking through the lower atmosphere, prepares for a hard landing. No one celebrates our safe return. We all know a sea of nuclear warheads is descending upon us, dropping through the same atmosphere we just passed through. This was it. The end of everything.

But I wasn't going to have it. "I know how to stop the nukes." Everyone looks at me; their dark, empty eyes stare blankly. All hope has left them. We touch down violently, but not a moment too soon. Immediately, I create a purple shield of energy and extend it out, all around me, protecting my classmates and a portion of the shuttle-craft. The nukes hit ground.

FFFWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHH!

Fallout descends upon us, drowning the air in a blood red hue, buffeting my shield, heating it beyond the realms of human survival. Every piece of the shuttle not protected by the shield is destroyed, yet we survive. When it was over, I couldn't help thinking, _Maybe it would have been better to die quickly, instead of slowly._ From the looks on my peers' faces I could tell they were thinking the same thing.

Dropping the shield, I notice my friend sprawled out on the floor, unconscious, and rush over to her, but the boy from before tries to push me away, giving me some ass-backwards reason as to why I should get away. I tell him off, refuting his point with enough logic to shut him up. Lifting her into my arms, I teleport away.

"Well this is great," comments the young man from before.

There was a long silence before anyone spoke up.

"Do you think they'll be back. . ?"

______________

I appear in a lobby. The teal haired girl is standing beside me now, perfectly alright. As I approach the uniformed security guard behind the wooden counter, he doesn't even blink at our strange and sudden appearance. After I inform him of our situation, and our need to move beyond this check point, he informs me that he's a zombie.

"You seem too intelligent to be a zombie."

"That's what all the other zombies say. So they stiffed me with job."

"Well, are you going to let me by?"

"No, sorry."

"That's not good enough. Either let me by, or I'll force my way through."

He stands up and pull his Maverick on me.

"Do it," I whisper, reaching out my hand.

"_Oh_, I will!"

BANG! BANG! BANG!

Reaching out with my mind, I catch the projectiles as they leave the blaster and launch them right back at the guard. He's stunned, but it wouldn't last long. Taking the girl's hand I lead her further into the facility. . .

----------


## Maria92

Dude, that is an epic dream.  ::D:

----------


## Mzzkc

Off to the beach, where there will be no internet. Expect a slew of updates on my return.

----------


## Maria92

Have fun, mate.  :smiley:

----------


## XeL

*Spoiler* for _dream_: 







> 10.08.2010The Way The World Ends (Non-lucid)
> ★★★★★NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Good morning, Colonies! Boy, do we have a show for you today!" The announcer's voice blares over my ear-piece, as I walk through Karachi, heading to my assigned 'interview.' "We're joined today by an esteemed Physics Professor and doctorate who is conferencing in all the way from. . ." He pauses. The view cuts to the broadcaster as he quickly flips through numerous files on his holographic display. "It's Cambridge, right?" he asks, more quietly. 
> ...








That is one hell of an epic dream. I'm surprised you manage to remember the conversations so well. Impressive.

----------


## Mzzkc

Yeah, I surprised myself on that one. Especially since I only got to write down half of it before heading off to work. Shockingly, a lot of the dialog in there is almost exactly as it was said in the dream. The only big exception to that is the conversation with the security guard at the end. The last two lines are accurate, but the rest is simply how the whole thing played out, and the word choice varies greatly from what was actually stated, even if the meaning is the same.

----------


## Mzzkc

15.08.2010Eight (Non-lucid)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






The aerial surveillance camera pans quickly and zooms in, tracking the movement of eight military transport jeeps as they blaze through the pine forest, kicking up light brown dirt into the air behind them.
_
_"Eight?!" says a voice. Was it my own? "There are supposed to be nine. . . You don't think he. . ."

The boy, Achilles, stood before us, as his men removed the dark burlap bags from our heads. He begins talking gently to us, still trying to win us over, but the feigned kindness quickly turns into malicious indignation as he remarks on what all of us have already noticed.

There are only eight of us.

_What happened to Crazy Tom? Abandoned? Left for dead? That's certainly what this scumbag wants us to believe. . .

_I have to know the truth. So, when Achilles finally finishes his tirade and turns to leave, I make my move. Toggling Super Jump I leap into the air, higher and faster every second. Still airborne, 150' up, I turn myself back from whence we came and start the search for our comrade at arms.

Traveling at speeds in excess of 200MPH tends to get you places quickly. Soon enough, I spot an opening in the trees. I know this is where I'll find Tom. More than that, I know Achilles set a trap here. Still, that's not going to stop me.

Setting down, I immediately spot the remains of a crashed and burnt jeep, but upon further inspection I fail to find any corpses. Determined to locate some kind of evidence, I venture further into the forest, which quickly turns to swampland.

A woman's laughter echoes behind me. _Could this be the trap?_ I ponder as I whip around toward the source of the surreal sound. There, in the pale moonlight, amidst the moss covered trees was indeed a woman, and she wanted me to follow her.

She takes me to a thin veil of vines under a large fallen tree that has created a natural archway. Beyond the green mess I can see movement and activity. It doesn't take my curiosity long to get the better of me after the woman passes through the gateway. Cautiously, I make the plunge.

The dark swamp is now a resort, with people everywhere, lounging about and in the many clear watered pools. Something is off. A sinister presence becomes apparent as several of the 'guests' and the woman from before slowly circle around me, moving ever closer. 

Shaking my pitchfork at them, I shout, "What have you done with him!  Where's Crazy To--" Lethargy strikes me as I feel a sharp prick on my neck. The swamp-woman is biting me, and there's nothing I can do about it. I feel drained, helpless, but it doesn't hurt. . . No. . it actually. . . feels kinda. . . go--_NO!_ With a burst of will, I right myself and try to shake her off, but the other guests take their bites, too. . . latching onto my flesh. . . I really am helpless. . . aren't I. . ? 

_No. . ._ My struggle is weaker this time, and last only a moment. The power they have over me is remarkable. Most of me wants to give in and enjoy my demise, and the part that wants to fight, to live, is quickly fading. . .

I die, willingly.

----------


## Maria92

That is...scary. Combined with your other end of the world dream, I'm a bit spooked.  ::shock::

----------


## Mzzkc

It was a disconcerting experience, to say the least.

There's actually more to this one, as in additional dreams that continued the story, but I think I'm gonna leave it as is.

----------


## XeL

Damn, that is scary. O_O

Reminds me of all these dog dreams where my arm gets bitten and falls off.

----------


## Mzzkc

*¡Single Sentence Sizzler!®*

16.08.2010The One Where I Play The Piano (Non-lucid)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> Not convinced of our abilities, Jeremy Clarkson, one of our instructors, forced me and the one other pianist in the orchestra to compose three separate, complex pieces on the spot using nothing but our pinkies; the music we created was beautiful, exciting, and inspiring, yet also morose and haunting.

----------


## Mzzkc

*¡Single Sentence Sizzler!®*

17.08.2010Tugging at Heartstrings (Non-lucid)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> After murdering the Chief of Police's son (before he can murder me), I cunningly convince the Chief to adopt me and another young orphan girl when he starts questioning us.

----------


## Mzzkc

> Damn, that is scary. O_O
> 
> Reminds me of all these dog dreams where my arm gets bitten and falls off.



I hate dream dogs sometimes. They're violently aggressive more often than not. =/

----------


## Mzzkc

*¡Single Sentence Sizzler!®*

18.08.2010Security War (Non-lucid)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> I battled wits with my good friend and RA, as he tried to use the knowledge he gained during his internship to lock me out of the school's system, while I used my own summer experiences to subvert his plans and bypass his security blocks; by winning the inevitable arms race, I eventually won the entire war.

----------


## XeL

That's one helluva nerd war!  ::D: 





> I hate dream dogs sometimes. They're violently aggressive more often than not. =/



OMG, I KNOW! They're always so damn aggressive!

----------


## Mzzkc

*¡Single Sentence Sizzler!®*

21.08.2010Ghost Town (DILD)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> Without any goals in mind, I wandered around aimlessly, in an eerily-deserted, colorful, suburban dreamscape, for what seemed like hours; the dream ended when I got upset with a ski-ball machine that called me out for 'cheating.'

----------


## Mzzkc

> OMG, I KNOW! They're always so damn aggressive!



Ran into a pack wolves last night. They wanted to kill me pretty bad, so I had to placate them like I do Raptors. 

Then some people came looking for me so I sicked my new wolf friends on them. >.>

----------


## Mzzkc

*¡Single Sentence Sizzler!®*

27.08.2010This Church is Flammable. Your Argument Is Invalid. (Non-lucid)
★☆☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> My wife attempted to convince me, in front of a church, why I should go to Mass by reading off a pamphlet she just picked up which offered counter-points to "The Top 10 Reasons to Not Go to Church"; a counter argument to "wasting an hour of my life each week, performing bizarre cannibalistic rituals, in order to gain the affections of a bearded man in the sky" was not listed in the booklet.

----------


## Mzzkc

*Concerns and Questions*

So, these single sentence entries are nice and all, but I'm worried they're making me complacent when it comes to writing up full entries.

My question, to those who care enough to respond, is what should I do about it?

I was thinking of limiting myself to no more than 5 Triple S's between full entries. Of course, this is assuming that these little bite sized snacks aren't quite cutting it for you gaiz. But if everyone is fine with them, or if some actually prefer these to fully detailed entries, let me know so I can make a more informed decision. Personally, I'm fine with either, but I really want to bring a certain level of quality to this DJ. To do that, I need to know what you, the reader, want from me.

To make this simple (and since I can't make a poll out of this), I'll write a list of possible things you may want to see more/less. Simply pick a number, and comment with that number and an optional elaboration, if it's not too much trouble, that is.

Here we go:

These little sizzler things don't leave me feeling full. I'd prefer a real meal from you, word-slave.I like these newfangled single sentence entries. They're short, sweet, and still have enough flavorful detail to keep me coming back.Give me both, in equal helpings. Or else.Moar Bonus Entries of Doom, please. I need them to better construct my personality profile of you, so that when I kill you, and wear your skin, no one will notice a change in your behavior and become suspicious.Those multi-dream entries have some pretty cool stories, bro. Why don't you do more of those, instead?I have another opinion which I will now explain to you:

----------


## Mzzkc

Edited for improved awesome.

28.08.2010The Cult (DILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






_This looks less than safe.

_As I enter the old-tyme, run-down, elevator, I cant help but notice the slanted walls and stain-splattered, dirty yellow upholstery. The door squeaks shut as I randomly hit a floor. I have nowhere to go but up, after all.

My wretched metal tomb lurches as it moves, slowly, upwards into this forsaken hotel. . .

DING!

_Hmm. That went better than expected,_ I muse as I exit the elevator, into the much more luxurious, five-star hotel floor. Walking down the hallways, I pass some strange looking fellows. Very well dressed, but not in any discernible uniform. They greet me kindly, and I return the gesture, rounding the corner into a large meeting room. Ornate pillars dot the perimeter of the area, and off to the left stand numerous folding chairs lined in pew-like rows. Each chair faces forward, toward, a marble altar, complete with curved stairs and huge red and gold-trimmed banners sporting some indistinguishable symbol.

Striding to the chairs, I take a seart. Almost instantly, people begin to stream in and take up seats around me. It becomes clear this is some kind of cult, and they're about to have a mass. I don't belong here. _Maybe if I lie low, no one will notice--what am I doing?_ Standing up, I draw my Katana from my side. The DCs around me gasp and scramble out of the way as I begin my trek out of this ridiculous place.

Two guards block my path out. Not waiting for them to move, I strike them down. . . Or, that's what would have happened if my blade had actually cut. From behind me, "Look at how weak he is. He can't even cut us with his sword."

_Like hell, I can't. 

_I turn quickly and Flash Step to the source of the voice: a colorfully robed man with a golden staff. We fight. My nimble slashes find their way past his rather poor defenses, but each blow I land doesn't even graze him. He begins laughing.

"Bankai!"

Energy bursts out around me and encircles my blade. Swiping downward, I cleave his staff in two. I don't hear any laughter as I shove my Katana through his shoulder. Looking into his eyes, I make sure he understands, 'I'm not done yet.'

"Reverse Bankai, Resurrection!"

My view pops out to third person as light surrounds my body. I feel my sword merge with me, encasing my hands and lower arms, turning them into massive, symmetrical hammers. My grip on the dream wavers. Everything starts to fade away. . .

_Oh no you don't._

Utilizing seat of my pants attention manipulation, I'm able to recreate the dream, keeping my new, taller, more muscular form. Unfortunately, I'm no longer in that room. Before me lies a long and perilous staircase, into the heavens. Starting the long climb, towards what I assume is the final battle with the cult leader, three armed men assault me from behind. 

My hammers make quick work of their futile attempts to cut me. Two of them I crush outright, while the other survives my initial pound long enough to inform me I've already killed the robed man from before, along with twelve others. This thought sits well with me as I continue my endless climb.

----------


## Mzzkc

*¡Single Sentence Sizzler!®*

03.09.2010Every Little Thing. . . (DEILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> A DC informed me the Advanced ToTM was to kill an angel, so I summoned one, placed my hand on his pearly white, robed shoulder, drew my blade, and told him it would be okay as I rent open his chest, slashed through his throat, and drove my katana through his back before finally bringing it out and shoving it into his head; I brought him back to life afterwards, of course.

----------


## Aleksmy

Sweet DJ. Have you stopped looking for Ice btw?  :smiley:

----------


## Mzzkc

> Sweet DJ. Have you stopped looking for Ice btw?



For now, yeah. I figure he'll either show up next month or he won't.

----------


## Mzzkc

06.09.2010I Just Wanted a Drink. . . (DEILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






As I fall asleep, I hold onto the waking world using the annoying pop music blaring through my closed window. Stupid freshman events. . .

A forest. I need to form a forest. . .

Blackness surrounds me as I make the transition.

Green leaves swirl about my vision as I spin and fall into the dream. When everything solidifies, I find myself in a location filled with buildings like the ones you'd find on any college campus. _Not enough trees. The tavern and the town are in the middle of the woods._ Not satisfied with my surroundings I quickly level most of the buildings around me with a thought, and push the remains underground, replacing the plots with dirt and grass. In a similar fashion, I pull hundreds of trees from beneath the ground to the surface, shooting mounds of dirt high into the air. 

_Better,_ I think, _This place still needs a river._ Still using nothing but the power of my will, I bevel a long stretch of winding earth, snaking it around trees and near the few remaining buildings. As soon as I finish with that, I pull enough water up to create a decent sized river, and set everything in motion. _That's good enough for me.

_Walking through my creation, I try to recall Nomad's tasks. I can only remember the one about the Hoppy Brains Tavern, so I figure I'll start there. After walking a good distance I come across a very upscale building, with a fancy HB crafted in the open metal gate and metal sign hanging over the door. While my logical self told me this was not the place, something deeper--perhaps my character--was telling me this is where I needed to be.

In front of the door was a female hostess in a simple, white, long-sleeve shirt and black slacks. She stops me, asking if I had made a reservation. I do what my character would do and tell her the truth. Disappointed I wouldn't be getting that drink, I head off the property as the dream starts to collapse around me. . .

DEILD.

Back in the forest I had created, I find myself next to a large lake. Someone behind me gets my attention. Turning, I draw my blade from my side. Sure enough, it's another Shinigami, but his robes, although of traditional make, are white--definitely not standard uniform. He grins broadly, in an almost friendly manner, Zanpaktou in hand. In a flash, we cover the distance between us, crossing blades. My view cuts out, showing the two of us, and the glaring disparity between our uniforms. Sharp metal sparks brightly as the two of us clash. Our movements are so precise and coordinated, that neither of us can get an edge. To the untrained eye, we appear to be equals. . .

Standing on the edge of a cliff, overlooking the lake, Nomad is chastising me for the fight. He tells me that it's hard to look those we wish to kill in the eyes, "It's better to tear the baby from its mother's arms and immediately throw it off the edge of the cliff than it is to look at its face first." I think back to the fight with the mysterious stranger. I certainly didn't mean to kill him. Our fight, if you can even call it that, was more a friendly hello than anything else. Perhaps this was a person my character knew long ago. He definitely felt familiar. . .

"There are lessons you need to be taught." Nomad states bluntly.

"Who's going to teach me?"

"You'll find out," he says as he strikes me, hard, launching me from the cliff. Dropping through the air, I resist the instinct to fly, and instead prepare for whatever lies beneath the surface. 

Crashing into the still waters, I can't help thinking about sharks, so what do I have the pleasure of facing down in this murky water as soon as the bubbles clear? Why, a twenty foot great white of course. Staying cool under pressure, I tear my blade from my side and sever its head from its body in one fell motion. Blood permeates through the water as the dead shark sinks out of sight; I sheathe my sword and rise to the surface.

A short while later, two mermaids approach me, and grab my arms. I don't struggle, assuming they're here to take me to my teacher. We reach the center of the lake, and from the depths, rises King Triton, only about 100 times larger, and with a more monstrous body.

His lesson consists of holding me underwater for long periods of time. I cheat and breathe normally, staying calm the whole time. Afterwards, there's a feast at a rather large, golden, banquet table.

Spock gets moody around a couple of girls, and storms off, leaving them for Captain Kirk to woo. Picard was there, too, but not really doing anything interesting.

----------


## Aleksmy

> For now, yeah. I figure he'll either show up next month or he won't.



Yeah, he was a intresting character.  :smiley: 





> [INDENT]06.09.2010I Just Wanted a Drink. . . (DEILD)
> ★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> [COLOR="#696969"]As I fall asleep, I hold onto the waking world using the annoying pop music blaring through my closed window. Stupid freshman events. . .



Wow, is it possible to let your mind stay awake using music? I thought that just would distract your whole body. Insane dream. You showed real skill when creating that forrest. Keep it up.  :wink2:

----------


## Mzzkc

Things have been slow with the dreaming lately. I can only recall a few select non-lucids and none of them are worth writing about. . .

----------


## Mzzkc

*¡Single Sentence Sizzler!®*

15.09.2010I Like What You've Done With the Place (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> I had a pleasant visit to Hell (it felt really homey) wherein I got into a quick spar with Hollow-Controlled Ichigo; it turns out you can chop up your opponent's blade if you swing yours really, really hard.

----------


## Mzzkc

Updating my DJ is annoying because I hardly ever use Windows anymore.

*¡Single Sentence Sizzler!®*

28.09.2010Can't You See I'm Busy Here? (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> After a bloody debacle involving a back-room-human-body-slaughter-shop mall worker and his henchmen (most of whom end up with missing limbs), I construct a thin round tower reaching into the heavens, wherein I host a DBZ-style tournament; the top of the tower is complete with a huge central arena and luxurious living quarters for every combatant and their guests.

----------


## Mzzkc

29.09.2010Septemeber Basic ToTM Completion (DILD)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Two people of questionable intent and origin accosted me after I went lucid. Here to ensure I kept my end of the bargain (which I made in my last lucid with some dude while everything was destabilizing), they began their tests. For my first "lesson," they escorted me to an elevator, and the woman stepped inside. Then they took my body away.

Left with nothing but a single perspective and my consciousness, my first task was to maneuver my way in front of the elevator with no legs, no feet, no physical self whatsoever. Great. Using miniature jumps in perspective, similar to teleportation, I was eventually able to work my way into position. The woman inside smiled as the elevator doors closed in front of me. Erm, I thought, as I easily opened them with a burst of will, wiping the smile from her face. My body was returned to me. 

With all of us now inside, the man in their pair informed me my next test will be one on movement. As the elevator rose up, my sense of gravity in relation to the floor started gyrating. It threw me off balance for a moment, but I quickly positioned myself in the center of the elevator and began methodically twirling about, adjusting my footing as the spinning continued. The suited pair, standing off in the leftmost rear corner, was not amused. "What?" I state, "This is normal elevator behavior for me."

The elevator doors opened, and we made our way out into some kind of. . . social gathering? Well-dressed adults sat at benches and tables, while equally well-dressed children frolicked about the well-lit skylight room. Sure enough, they had another task lined up for me. . .

----------


## Mzzkc

*¡Single Sentence Sizzler!®*

1.10.2010All in an Afternoon Nap (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> I evaded the Empire, joined the circus, and killed the source of all my fear; bits of black, rancid food, soaked in bile, showered down my body as I rent the thing in two.

----------


## Mzzkc

16.10.2010Tales From a Survivor (DILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







The undead are everywhere in this hell-forsaken, urban town. Myself, and three other survivors have managed to snag ourselves an old red Cadillac and are on our way to wherever we can find refuge. Of course, there's only one problem: the car is a stick, and none of us know how to work the damn thing. I volunteer to drive, since I understand the basic concept, and manage to get us moving after some work with the clutch. Unfortunately, I have no feel for shifting gears so every mistimed swerve around the frequent masses of rotting, staggering, corpses dotting our path slows us down considerably. And when you're surrounded by these monsters, the last thing you want to do is slow down.

______________

The four of us are in a dank sewer system, with another group of survivors, but the green, waist-deep, muk surrounding us is the least of our problems. Cornered, without a clearly defined means of escape, there's a school of zombie piranhas hot on our tail. It's like something out of a dream.

 “This is your dream, after all. . .”

Says the small girl at my side as I become wholly aware of my situation. This is a dream all right, but I still want to get the hell out of here. Running out from under the large, boat-sized pipe above us, I jump up and pull down on the huge, mildew-covered cart that looks like it belongs on an ancient, over-sized amusement park ride. Motioning for everyone to climb their way out, I begin the journey myself. Halfway up, the cart buckles under our weight, sending me crashing down to the lower seats.

_Great. Now I'm going to be savagely ripped apart and devoured by a bunch of undead fish!_ 

It isn't pleasant.

______________

“What are you doing?”

“Making macaroni pictures for the dead.”

 “Right,” I state, ignoring the clearly-oblivious, craft-obsessed people in the room. The whole scene is quite absurd really. Sure, this might be the last haven on Earth, but is this really the best my mind can up with after that whole tunnel fiasco? The computers in the corner of this modern, windowed atrium-turned-art-room catch my eye. Once there, I find a worn, yellowed note tucked under one of the keyboards.

“Arts and Crafts 
1600 hours
We'll be there.”
Clearly, this is an extraction notice, meaning this area isn't going to be safe for much longer. _I guess this explains the whole arts and crafts thing, then._ I toss the note aside, and approach the tall double doors at the front of the room. 

That's when the nightmare begins. 

A demented, ethereal voice hisses through the room as the florescent lights around me dim and flicker menacingly. The voice continues its bone chilling speech, piercing not only my ears, but my mind. They're here.

Stepping away from the door, I locate my group, who're already moving back into the building, away from this madness. As I run to catch up, the tall glass window to my right shatters suddenly, and the stuff of nightmares, the source of the voice, falls through, blocking my path. It's all skin and sinew, with matted black hair on its misplaced, feminine head. Its arms and legs, if you can even call them that, are unnaturally long and bent at disturbing angles. To my relief, it doesn't seem to notice me, and moves sickeningly away, towards the screaming, as more glass shatters around the room, spilling forth the beast's tentacle-mouthed minions. I walk past it, but make the mistake of giving it one last glance.

Before I know it, it's on top of me, trying to splay my body into bits. Sighing internally, I grab the snarling head, and twist its neck, hard, fast. I'm met with resistance, but it's not enough to save the wretch. 

______________

Turns out the escort was real, and here we are now, riding a Scorpion Tank through a literal sea of undead. I'm designated driver, once again, and sure enough: Tank. Beats. Everything. For fun, I blast holes in the ocean of bodies, sending bits of flesh flying into the cold, red, night air. The zombies fill out their ranks faster than I can take them out, but it doesn't matter to me. I'm driving a fucking _tank_ during the zombie apocalypse for crying out loud. It doesn't get much better than that.

----------


## Mzzkc

*SPECIAL EDITION*

Most of you probably didn't notice the removal of one of my five star entries recently. I took it down because I was using it as a base for a school project. Today, I present the result of that project in Dream Journal Format. Enjoy.


10.08.2010The Way The World Ends: Special Edition (Non-lucid)
★★★★★NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Thoughts, silently drifting atop an ocean of blackness, play in my mind. Flashing images, darting under supple waves of nothing, form together to create new and exciting visions. Drifting slowly toward sleep, the onset of a dream is upon me. The shift into the dream-state is sudden, yet subtle. . . .

	Everyone gets a test. Crap, I whisper inwardly. The answers were just on the board, but my recall is hazy, murky. I struggle, fighting through my memories like one would against a powerful current, butrealization strikes me abruptly. With great haste, I record my revelation.
Soul: The agent that binds humanity together.
	Biology: The genetic force that drives humans apart. Often incites violent conflicts.	I ponder, deeply, the implications of these definitions, likening soul to an archaic ideal and biologydifference, technologyto humankinds present outlook. In todays world, with its holographic displays and galaxy-wide communication, hardly anyone believes in the existence of a soul. Clearly, technology has ascended to fill our need to connect with one another, making souls obsolete. And yet, something is missing, something one cant get from behind a dim glowing screen. Without this crucial piece, our physiological differences rise to the surface, and we begin to look upon those unlike ourselves with disdain and contempt. Even the best of us fall prey to this reality.

	The proof is here in this classroom full of geniuses. Each of us, raised in a world of cold circuitry and wire, place ourselves above this guest-lecturer who had the nerve to test us. More than that, none of us, save myself, are afraid to show it. One student in particular vocalizes the intellectual disparity between the professor and her students using several colorful metaphors, and I cant help agreeing with him.

	Without warning, the dream changes. Our test is over, and my class is headed back to Earth, yet no one celebrates our return. A sea of nuclear warheads is descending upon us, dropping through the same atmosphere we are. This is it: the end of everything. My peers look at me; their dark, motionless eyes stare blankly. All hope has left them. 

	I extend a shield of energy around those close to me as the nukes hit ground. Fallout descends upon us, drowning the air in a blood-red hue, buffeting my shield, heating it beyond the realms of human survival. The world outside my bubble is dead, and theres nothing I can do about it. I think I failed the test.

----------


## Mzzkc

I decided to journal today after all. ^.^

22.10.2010War Games (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







*Dream: Lone Warrior*
★★☆☆☆Romping through MM, I notice a thread devoted to a site-wide forum game. It's a risk-esque game of sorts, where players build armies based on their dream lives and then battle each other for territory. I'm amused by the fact Walms doesn't have an army, but still has stats rivaling some of the better players. On a trip to the mall, I keep myself updated on the happenings of the game, and eventually join in the fun.

*Dream: Civ Dev*
★★★☆☆Once again, I'm in MTB's apartment. This time, however, we're alone. Letting myself into his room, I discover he's working on an RTS game based on the board game a friend of mine had helped put together for one of his classes. The design is simple enough. Each player starts with a single town on a gridded map and takes turns working toward conquering the opposing player's town through economic or military might. Very Civ. He's starts up a test game and walks me through what he's doing. Very quickly, he builds up a formidable city while the computer player lags behind. Secretly, I make a note that the AI needs work.

As the game progresses, MTB is clearly winning, and I'm starting to better understand the game's dynamics. In a few turns, it's clear the AI is trying for an assault. I suggest MTB make use of his navy to take out the nearest enemy regiment. But my suggestion proves fatal, as the AI had been spending all its resources making ridiculously powerful infantry which quickly wipes out MTB's fleet. Meanwhile a southern contingent literally walks into MTB's city, takes the town center, and wins the game. _Maybe the AI is better at this than I thought._ MTB is not amused.

*Dream: Alpha Meat*
★★★☆☆We're in agreement, CTB and I. On principle, all Zeds should attack people carrying Alpha Troopers on sight. So here I find myself, thirty minutes before safe-hour, outside the dining hall, with an Alpha Trooper. I know CTB is mocking me from his room as I stride carelessly about, girlfriend in tow. The first zombie that spots me seems dejected, and just stands there as I take my shot. Soft, orange foam from my bright yellow toy spurts out the muzzle and flies awkwardly to the left, wide of my target. Always prepared for misses, I pull back on the pump-action grip to prime the blaster, but then unthinkable happens. 

I screw up; my hand flies wildly off the smooth plastic grip, leaving the blaster in a half-primed limbo. My foe is as surprised as I am, but is smart enough to lunge at me. Just like that, I'm dead. But I shouldn't be. That should never have happened. Defiantly, I reverse time, back to the point where I first encountered the Zed. Things play out differently this time, and I unload two quick, successive shots into his chest using slam-fire. Looking behind me, I spot another Zed and do the same to him. All in all, I stun five zombies before making my way into the D-Hall; my girlfriend got one, too. She had run up to the last Zed in the area and pressed her NF into his chest, pulling the trigger, putting him out of the game for fifteen minutes.

Once inside, I swipe in and grab myself a large chocolate chip cookie, taking a seat next to some other HvZers I don't really know. One of them has their Alpha Trooper opened up on the table. Taking a look, I notice how hefty the spring is. Clearly modified. He closes it up in due time, well before the mission, and I get to see what he's done to the shell. The most prominent feature is a six-inch bowie knife on the top that seems to be a little loose, attached partially by rubber bands. He could seriously hurt someone with that. . .

----------


## Mzzkc

23.10.2010Familiar Places (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







It's 1:30PM. I make a mental note of it before I start my session.

*WILD: Misfire*
★★★☆☆A WILD puts me back in my house, though I'm far from home. Outside, several people are partaking in odd sporting activities. A young girl, for instance, is trying to playful blast her older brother with a Kamehameha. Attempting to intercept her translucent beam with my own, fiery and blue, I screw up and partially fry her head. Everybody goes back inside as things suddenly get very dark. . .

*DEILD: Creeper Teacher*
★★★☆☆After waking, a DEILD tosses me into my room, and I'm confronted with an overbearing teacher at the foot of my bed, telling me what I can and can't do. Turns out she's a demon that wants to drag me to hell. I show her what's what, making use of my Katana and Super Strength, tying her in literal knots. After lugging her downstairs, in an effort to take _her_ into the hot infernos, I wake.

*DEILD: Threads*
★★★☆☆Another DEILD and I'm by my front door. I just lie there, surprised by my fortune, but something disrupts my zen moment as me and my dog, who was nuzzling me, get violently dragged across the floor. For some reason, there's a network of criss crossing strings scattered about my house, leading out the front door, where anyone can pull them. I cut the threads at their source, making note of the birthday decorations around my house's glass outer-door. It's still dark outside, so I venture into my court, touching our flag as I do. Without warning, a dark red, tricked-out car tries to run me over, but I jump on the roof and hitch a ride. 

Bored with the scene, still on the car, I start up a long range teleport and am soon thrust into a CoH club-like setting wherein I'm standing on a table, just like in the game. Reorienting myself, I discover this is a pumpkin smashing event a friend of mine is running. Not that interested, I leave, exiting into a dorm hallway. From there, I find Raven's room (because she obviously lives in this dorm), but it's occupied by a group of people playing Madden or some other football game, and I get escorted out by a half naked Aunt. 

Making my way through the building, looking for a good design on a wall or pillar to facilitate a portal, I come across my family who is on a tour of the area. Deciding to join them, we quickly end up in a place where a bunch of old Sci-Fi memorabilia is being showcased. William Shatner is there, too, and so is a “Time Machine” I could probably use to port out of there. I convince him to give us a test run of the contraption, but things go horribly, horribly wrong and Shatner is soon sprawled on the ground with several limbs missing. . .

*DEILD: Second Life*
★☆☆☆☆Shatner is still here, along with C3PO, both limbless, comforting each other before their inevitable demise, as a group of “fans” looks on in awe. Reluctantly taking matters into my own hands, I heal them both with green energy, from said hands. Shatner is so overjoyed by my act of kindness that he takes me on a romp through the resort to a table where hundreds of sweets and pastries are laid out for my consumption. I spend the rest of the dream shoving as many delightful snacks into my mouth as I can muster.

*DEILD: Sharks? I'll Pass, Thanks*
★★★☆☆The next one takes me into the back of some kinda Pizza Hut style restaurant. I break the large glass windows lining the walls to get outside, and quickly run into a blue haired girl that interests me. She's trying to avoid me, but I keep up with her using various travel powers. Noticing my abilities, as we walk along a busy boardwalk, she strikes up a conversation which is rudely interrupted by two heavy-set brothers. They have a bone to pick with me. 

I try not to fight them, I really do, but when they start to pick me up, in order to throw me into the shark infested water, I protest, utterly decimating them with my fists and feet. The final blows, which send them spiraling into the air, I follow with a large energy blast to make sure they won't bother us again. They don't, but neither do I get much time to chat with the girl. . .

*DEILD: Pocket Sized Adventures*
★★☆☆☆Pizza Hut again. Grabbing some grease laden pizza on my way out, I realize I'm in the same environment as last time. _Maybe that girl is still hanging around._ Exploring the green, partially industrialized, area, I eventually come across a different girl, much younger than the first, who wonders why I don't have a Pokemon adventure with my lucids. Letting her know I think it's an excellent idea, I toss out a Squirtle, my very first Pokemon.

I contemplate doing everything from Squirtle's perspective, as I switch between his and mine, but decide against it. One of the girl's friends comes over and shows us her Fearow, which she uses to fly us all to a town hidden amongst the trees, of which I can't recall the name. Not that it matters; I wake up before we can land.

Rubbing my temples, I look at the clock: 2:58PM.

I need food. . .

----------


## Mzzkc

24.10.2010Networks (Non-lucid)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Stretched out against a vast, black aether, they weave and twist about, branching down into unfathomable depths. At the head, a name for each: Walms, Naiya, Raven, and so many more. Delving down, I explore their reaches. The expanse below Walms' is the largest by far, and twines itself about the others more and more the deeper I go. Naiya's is closest to Walms', their trees the largest, while Raven's name is drifting, slowly pulling away from the others. 

The scene shifts into a game of conquest, and here I find MoSh, willingly under the control of a female presence I never get to see. She guides him well; his troop placements are precise, his movements coordinated. I find myself under pressure. . .

______________

The dark conference room, with its expensive wooden tables and high-backed chairs lined up against the walls, is deserted. Making my way to a table across the room, the other High Aide walks in, aghast.

“They're not here,” she sounds frustrated.

“No. It's not like Congress to be here in a time of crisis. I expect they're safe somewhere, probably out of country.”

“Point taken, but that still leaves us. The enemy is descending upon us, as you well know, but what are we supposed to do about it?”

“Keep things under control,” I pick up a pink slip of paper with several ornate signatures scrawled across it. “A standing order,” I tell my coworker.

“What does it say?” the other Aide asks quietly.

“We have to evacuate.”

“Then let's get out of here. . .”

We walk through the white-walled building, all the way to the heavily populated atrium. A commotion erupts upon our arrival, and I drop the book I wasn't carrying moments ago. Stepping on it, I notice there's something under it. . . _is that?_

“NOBODY MOVE!” A man in a black leather jacket and slacks steps out in front of me, back turned, left arm locked around a secretary, right hand handed aiming a gun at her head. _Just like the one beneath my book._ I scoot backwards, dragging the book and gun underfoot, taken aback by the occurrence. _Why would terrorists be attacking the House at a time like this. No one is here, except us two._ Slightly dumbfounded, and fearing for my own safety, it takes me a moment to realize the man doesn't know I'm behind him.

Reaching down, I grab the gun; it's an old five shot revolver, I'm not really sure on the make. I point the weapon at the man's back and move slowly, silently forward. Putting up my other hand to steady the shot. . .

BANG!

A hole appears in the back of his jacket, followed by blood. He slumps to the ground, dead, but he's not alone. His accomplice comes at me from the left, swiftly. I try to aim the gun at him, but my hands are shaking too violently. A shot rings out, and a bullet wizzes by my head, tousling my hair. I fire wildly, BANG, BANG, BANG, BANG. Each shot either goes wide or spirals out of control, missing the mark. The accomplice fires back at me four times. One miss, two miss, three miss. . . 

THMP.

The bullet rips through my chest and my mouth opens in shock, spitting up blood. I stagger for a moment before my eyes go wild and I look at my killer with a maniacal glint. I let him know, “I can regen, mother fucker!” I charge him, quickly regenerating the wound in my chest, pushing out the hot lead. Pointing my empty gun at him, I demand his weapon. He hands it to me, terrified; it's got one shot left. I put it against his head, and he whimpers like a puppy. As I pull the trigger, I grimace as. . . the shot bounces off his skull? 

The anticlimactic ending stifles my rage, and the two of us have a chat. “You know the only people of any importance here right now are the High Aides, right?” I ask him.

“Oh, really. . ? Well, we should have figured as much with Rob moving in on Cambodia [Kaomea?] in the west.”

“Yeah, I still have to let the Adamarill know.”

“Admiral?”

“That's what I said.”

Another shift and I'm streaming a video of Galactica's CIC. Starbuck let's Adama know the current situation, and I can't help noticing the HAL eye at the bottom of the screen. I remember that signifies this is one of my Dream Journal Entry. _Wait a second. . ._ 

My phone rings.

----------


## Mzzkc

26.10.2010Dirty Deeds (DILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






I'm awake. Or, at least, I _feel_ awake. In the sense that I'm completely aware of my body, lying beneath these two thin sheets of soft fabric, dark room closing in around me as I start to drift.

It's a dream.

_But I'm awake. . . I think._

My mind has a different idea as a hallucination—no—a dream, forms around me. Lowering onto the dock, directed by a crane as it teeters about, is a large shipping crate. Inside, dozens of harrowed, dissolute, half naked women sit, defeated, resigned to their fate. All of them are products to be bought and sold in a perverted underground market. Raven Knight and I don't quite
like that idea.

There's another crate, already on the ground; this one is filled with men and children, chained at the wrists. I notice they're being processed by a good number of goons. “Let's get to work then, shall we?”
Raven looks at me, almost surprised by my presence.

“Sure,” she nods quietly, witchblade already formed into a long ornate, claymore.

In a flash, I cover the ground between me and the first goon, tearing my white blade from its place at my side, slashing through his chest as I move past him, into the throng. He falls as I thrust, rip out, severing my next victim's head from his shoulders. Another flash and I begin a barrage of quick strikes, whirling slashes, cutting into my foe like a tender slab of meat. In under three seconds, I had already downed five of these despicable excuses for human beings. _I'm getting ahead of myself,_ I think as I notice Raven watching me from where we stood moment ago. “You can take care of the rest, Raven. I'm gonna work on freeing these people.”

Tending to the men and children, I see Raven out of the corner of my eye just as a spiky tendril fires out of her witchblade, impaling one of the runners. Refocusing, I find the thick rusted chains binding these drugged victims aren't cutting as well or fast as I'd like. So, I conjure up some bolt cutters and get to work. Darting between the shambling bodies, I cut chain after chain, before finally handing it to one of the few men who seem to be in control of all his functions.

As he worked, I extend a bubble of green healing light around the entire group. It's just enough to break the stupor of the group, bringing them to their senses. Very soon, Raven is finished with her work, and joins me as everything slips away and I lose all visuals. . .

----------


## Bedee

:Eek:  lol hand job from a zombie

----------


## Mzzkc

> lol hand job from a zombie



Heh, good times. . .

07.11.2010Enter Jim (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






_I can do this._ Running toward the red metal banister lining the platform between step, I make to jump over it, but screech to a halt in hesitation, fear. _I can fly to the top. I know I can._ Peering over the edge I see there are several flights of stairs above me and a seemingly endless drop below.

_This is a dream, right. . ? 

Right._

I leap off the edge, soaring out in a wide arc before falling, down, to a certain death. A burst of denial keeps me airborne, and I shoot up to the very top of this brightly lit, overly windowed building. A school, I think. There's a railed ledge at the top, spanning out over everything below, casting a thin shadow as it greedily eats up the hot light from the sun above. People—friends—look at me strangely, but I could care less. I'm gonna have some fun with this one.

Up and out, I climb, bursting through the glass ceiling only to find the building is alone, on a grey, mossy rock, in a void of white of nothing. Within moments of my discovery, scenery starts to form around the building. High snow-covered cliffs, white fluffy clouds, rushing rapids pouring over rough rocks, and a huge cerulean lake surrounding the school, snap into existence right before my eyes. Screw goals, screw DGs, screw deeper meaning, I'm free as a bird and I feel like spreading my wings.

Soaring across the landscape, I twist and dive about, skirting the top of the rapids, picking up speed. The exhilarating freedom of flight overwhelms my senses, and on a whim I decide I want to try and see Raven. Flying headfirst across the ground, I put my arms out in front of me and tear at the fabric of space and time, sending my world into blackness. . . .

A figure forms in my vision, blurry, indistinct. I wonder who, or what, it could be as I fly through the nether. Within seconds, new landscape begins coming into focus, slowly and in bursts, like the initial load of a large video game map. The figure becomes more defined; it's a boy, a young man around my age with deep brown hair and piercing eyes. I follow him as he jumps into a small clear-water pond. Treading in the water as I float above, he mouths something, but I can't hear him; all I get is a ethereal sense he's trying to communicate. Flustered, he tries again, and this time an echoing, almost synthesized, phrase escapes his lips: “Are you alive?”

Now it's my turn to be flustered: “Of course I am.” He grins at me before taking off, running further up into this new, colorful, mountainous, landscape. I keep up as best I can, until we come to the opening *large pipe built into the rocks. A waterslide.

“Prove it!” The boy leaps into the pipe and is swallowed by the dark. Dropping to the ground, I approach the pipe, and with only minor hesitation leap into it. Gravity takes over as my body falls through the twists and turns of the slide and its cold rushing water.. I let out a yell, to show my liveliness to this boy, but I feel silly. Suddenly, I stop, dead in my tracks.

_Odd._

The plastic tube stuck firm against my exposed back, I try to restart my descent. With some luck, it works and the ride continues, but it doesn't last long. I'm trapped again, and this time I'm not getting out by traditional means. I spend the next few minutes traversing the piping, climbing strange obstacles, with no end in sight. At the rate I'm going, I'll never see the daylight again. But with some effort on my part, the next bend takes me into the light, onto a grassy ledge, where a figure stands, overlooking a vast rocky expanse. It's the boy from before, but he's not a boy anymore, he's an adult, and there he stands with the poise you'd expect of a politician or military leader. 

I approach him, and our conversation begins. His name is Jim, and he's here to teach me. He says he'll be stalking me ferociously over the next few nights, tracking me, watching me. Furthermore, he wants to know what kind of car I typically drive.

“What kind of car I drive?”

“Yes, it's important we supply you with cars you're familiar with.”

“Erm, I typically don't do much driving in dreams.” I can't help thinking this conversation is getting weird. _What do cars have to do with anything. . . ?_

To be continued. . . . Maybe. . . .

----------


## Mzzkc

14.11.2010Legion (WILD)
★★★★★NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






I barely notice the transition.

An RC confirms what I already know as I pick myself up, out of bed. I'm home, in my dark, cluttered room, which is odd because I know I'm really at school, in my just as cluttered dorm. Heading downstairs, I hear the sizzling of a frying pan, signaling someone is making breakfast.

“Looks who's up!” My father bellows playfully. “Have some breakfast!”

“I can't, there's a blanket covering my mouth,” I state as I spot the scrambled eggs, steak, and sausages, on the counter.

“You make no sense,” he mutters.

“I know,” I say, smiling back, not wanting to tell him he'd cease to exist upon my waking.

“Well at least help me with these candles—have you seen these? They're so cool!” He takes a lighter to a paper-covered candle in a glass jar. It immediately lights, pouring flame out the opening at the top.

“That's not gonna work,” I say, coldly snuffing the fire out with my mind before it really has a chance to get started.

“Huh, that's weird,” he says, trying to get the thing to light again. Feeling bad, I tell him to try again, this time using my power to bring the flame to life. “Thanks!” he said, “JTF can do this too, you know.”

_That's because he a dreamer, like me._ I think, walking back to the front door. Waving good bye, I step onto my porch into the waning twilight.

“Holy fuck.”

Before me, facing me, stands a legion, hundreds upon thousands, of small, black, spiky, shadow gremlins, flickering and growing with the shifting light. The shock of it all takes its toll and my vision starts to waver, the dream falling apart. . .

With a concentrated burst of sustained will, I thrust my attention toward the world around me, into every monster, every blade of grass, every dark fluffy cloud in the pale grey sky. I've stabilized, and I'm ready to defend my house, my court, myself.

I run at the creatures, launching myself up and over the lot of them, high in the air. A lone guitar plays an energizing solo as I tear my Katana from its place at my side, and swipe downward forcefully, shouting in raspy voice: “Getsuga Tenshou!” A bright flash erupts from my blade as a huge cyclical blast of blue energy pierces the sky below me, exploding into the legion of shadows, instantly vaporizing a chunk of them and the earth below their feet.

Another swipe fires out a second wave, smaller this time, not quite as devastating, but still very effective. At this point, I figure I've used up my reserves, so I switch it up, still arcing through the air, out of reach. Thrusting at the air in front of me, I start a volley of attacks, each faster than the last, until finally my blade glows hot white. I yell as my thrusts turn into a powerful beam of light that I direct at the ground, wiping out everything I pass it over. I sustain it for the remainder of my fall, dissolving countless creeps. Their numbers less than half, I drop to the ground.

“Bankai!”

A huge burst of energy flies out of me as I skillfully direct it into my blade, encasing it in blue, vibrating, serrated energy, so thick and violent the air around me buzzes audibly with its force. Without hesitation, the shadows attack. I can barely keep them off me, as I slash and cut through their numbers, my blade evaporating them with a mere touch. But each attack I make is more awkward than the last, for my opponents are all one foot tall.

_There's too many,_ I think, jumping away, retreating. _Maybe a Resurrection form will give me the tools I need to beat these guys. . . ._

_No, let them come. They can't hurt me; I'm not afraid._

So I stand there as they swarm me, taking me to the ground, entering my body, carrying me off, slowly down the street. I observe it all, in full control of everything, yet opting to endure the bubbling sensation at my core, the bulging of my skin and clothes, as I'm taken from my court by the few that can't fit inside me. They all look like small black balls of ash as they vainly attempt to bring me down, into a small pipe, leading only to darkness. . .

----------


## Mzzkc

Written up due to similarities to this dream which occurred on the same night.

17.11.2010Possessions (DILD)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Speeding down the road, I sit in the back seat of my mother's red Mazda 5, a box of newly purchased nick-knacks on the floor in front of me. Rummaging through them, I recall their origins. This small, black, flame-decalled hot-rod for instance, and this other model, were both made and painted by some of the best urban artisans in the craft. I watch apathetically as they slide across the floor to other side of the car.

That's when I notice the both side doors are slightly ajar. 

_They're going to fly open, I just know it. . ._

WHOOOSH!

The front side-passenger door opens widely, while the rear door flies backwards, opening the cabin to the rushing, pulling, wind. In an instant, my box is gone, tossed to the side of the road by the currents of air. In the midst of this turmoil, the front door rips away from the car, tumbling wildly as it goes.

But I'm more worried about my possessions. My mother has no intent on turning back, I know, as she trudges onward, ignoring the speed limit. I guilt her with this, before realizing:

”It's a  good thing this is a dream. Now I can reverse time and close the doors before any of this even happens.” As I said it, I envisioned it in my mind's eye, oblivious to the fact my mother was turning around—until the g-force from turn hit me as the rubber tires screeched and burned, drifting with the weight of the car. “Or you could just turn around.” I say snarkily. . .

----------


## Mzzkc

*¡Single Sentence Sizzler!®*

25.11.2010Beaten (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> Standing defiantly in my poorly lit basement, I shield myself with all the blue, formless energy I can muster without Bankai, but the black, cloud-like entity's ferocious assault finds its way through my barrier, and I can't do anything as its dark, heavy energy (three times the strength of my own) buffets me, overwhelms me; soon we find ourselves in the court outside my house, but before I can do anything worthwhile I wake-up, shaken by the experience.

----------


## Mzzkc

*¡Single Sentence Sizzler!®*

3.12.2010Evasion (Non-lucid)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> Evaded extermination by using short range teleportation to stay one jump ahead of the red-laser wielding hunters in a rather confined, futuristic city-scape.

----------


## Mzzkc

*¡Single Sentence Sizzler!®*

9.12.2010How I've Grown (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> High in the sky, in a city on the moon, I did battle with a monstrous beast whose height rivaled that of the tallest skyscraper; my cerulean colored blasts of energy, wide and strong, accented by tendrils of black, burned and enveloped my foe, forcing him to the ground with a thunderous roar.

----------


## Mzzkc

Finals have been destroying my recall/lucidity. 

Hopefully things will pick back up by tomorrow tonight, and I'll have time to actually journal something. ^.^

----------


## Mzzkc

*¡Single Sentence Sizzler!®*

26.12.2010Confused (Non-lucid)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> After showing my father a chart of the best bands to ever come out of Michigan, I wake up thinking I'm in an wide, open field, starry night sky overhead, realizing I'm all alone and the band I was following had up and left; in actuality, I lay awake in bed, suffering some serious delusions, as the word serendipitous came to mind.




I later learned that the woman residing in my head can kill me at any time, so long as I let/ask her. She advises me not to take that course of action; I'm inclined to agree.

----------


## Mzzkc

*¡Single Sentence Sizzler!®*

4.1.2011Eval (Non-Lucid)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> I drift and roll, consumed by bliss, by care free wonder, as my thoughts, my life, my being are evaluated true, false, back to true, on and on until I soar too high; the weight of my consciousness brings me crashing down into an empty, concrete pool.

----------


## Mzzkc

4.01.2011Feeding Time (Non-lucid)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Darkness covers the deserted outpost. Grey walled, black roofed buildings, dot the area, each a relic of the past. Though, the architecture, old-west in style, seems to be the norm across this post-apocalyptic wasteland. Shuffling through the first floor of the Inn, my sisters and I cast shadows on the murky glass. They're coming. . .

“What's that movement? In the window,” a woman points and whispers through hushed sobbing. A group approaches from up the grassy, wet, dirt-laced hill. They haven't slept for days. I motion with my flesh-torn arm for my sisters to cease their movement, close to the door now, out of sight, we're in perfect striking range.

“You're hallucinating,” warns the portly man with a broken staff and scruffy shadow of a beard. He saw it too, but hunger, the possibility of food, and a lack of sleep disrupt his reasoning. Unsure as he approaches the loosely hinged door, he warns the others to stay back.

It's likely these people have never seen one of our kind before. Never had to fear our bloodlust, our thirst for human flesh. No, these poor travelers have no idea what's waiting for them, just inside the darkness. We have the advantage.

They're unlucky, really, terribly unlucky. We could have come to any world, any universe, in the hunt for our true prey. I never had to steal that alien craft in our home dimension; the resistance would have gotten along fine without it. Sure, some key leaders would have been executed, but the fight would have continued. 

Instead, out of character, I took a risk, and here I am now, in another plane of existence, dead and rotting, kept moving only by a powerful virus, or magic, I can't be sure. My intelligence, my self, remains intact. A true zombie, I am not, but my craving, my need to feed. . . all too real. Even as I bite down on this man's fleshy leg, repulsed by the taste, the dirt, the grime, I can't stop biting, tearing, where the others can't see him, can't hear his muffled cries. 

I really hate it when they don't shower.

----------


## Mzzkc

*¡Single Sentence Sizzler!®*

9.1.2011Basket-Brawl (Non-Lucid)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> After growing tired off using my TK and TP abilities to school my friends at basketball, we started playing Brawl; Unfortunately for them, I took full control of my character (Lucario) and mixed some dream abilities in with my 'normal' ones.

----------


## Mzzkc

*¡Single Sentence Sizzler!®*

10.1.2011Plush Slayer (Non-Lucid)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> On a raised platform, in the dead of night, I slayed hordes of plush zombies with the help of family, friends, and cold steel; Puffin made an appearance.

----------


## Mzzkc

9.1.2011Prince (DILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Blurs. Orange and dark, everything fades: out of existence, into existence. This room is my prison, and my mind, my thoughts, my will, they lay suppressed, fighting for air, life, and the ability to soar. A callous laugh rings about me; my soul is his, he says, my struggle futile. . .

I disagree.

_This dream, this state, I will overcome it!_

A flash.

Light greets my eyes as I rise above the strength of my captor, as I rise into lucidity.

I've been here before.

A Demon Lord smiles at me blackly, ethereal, flowing, seated on his throne, behind his servants, their detailed malevolence and dark beauty equally as vivid as the one they serve. I cannot best him, he informs me, for I am nothing.

Uninterested, walking away, through the open courtyard, I spot my betrayer, a Monkey King who had led me to this place. But for what, I wonder. He seems stricken, upset I have seen his true colors. Is that regret in his eyes?

The Lord rises from his throne, following after me, through the throng of laughing demons, all in their higher forms. Are they laughing at me? Or at the incompetence of their Prince? I can't be sure, but his taunting is starting to annoy me. 

The wind blows through the short, pale, snow-dipped grass as I turn around to face this Lord, Prince, whatever he might be. He sneers, and turns his back on me. He _really_ knows how to push my buttons.

I raise my hand, but my mind can't make contact. Is my TK useless here? No, surely that can't be, not at my level of control. I try again, this time with two hands, remembering how powerful my TK has proven itself in the past. The Demon Lord seems horribly surprised when his head jerks violently to the side. But it's not enough; he's resisting. Pouring on the pressure, another 60 degrees, but still he stands. Again and again, I throttle and wind his neck on its axis, rotating it in circle after circle, but all I earn is a disgusting look of wonderment.

I decide to take a different approach, taking to the air, and raising my arms up above my head, letting loose a primal shout. A yellow, pulsing aura bursts from my body whilst my hair, now bright and golden, spikes downward, extending into an impressive, body-length mane. Above me, a yellow, glowing orb starts to grow. I feed it my rage, imbuing the ball with a dark red energy. Swirling now, yellow and red, it grows as I scream, as the Demon Lord approaches me, licking his lips.

In moments, I've grown my attack large enough to vaporize my foe in one fell swoop. So why does he look unconcerned? Is this really all I can do? He seems to think so, but I feel like I can make things more interesting. . .

“Chidori!”

Blue electricity shoots up my arm and fuses with the ball, coating it in a spiral of jagged cerulean lightning. The Demon Lord smile fades. He asks me what I've just done, but the only answer I give is cryptic, even to me. With a cry, I bring down my arms, hurling this orb of death at my enemy, who appears to me now as Frieza. To my surprise, he simply stands there as the blast hits his plated chest. Does he really think he can absorb that?

I watch as he finally realizes what the chidori fusion was designed to do: penetrate his defenses like a knife through taught paper. But by then, it's too late; his last ditch effort to evade the technique only saves a fourth of his body. Part of that fourth, still floating in the air, looks back at me, forever set in an expression of despair and confusion.

----------


## rubies3

Number three. I like both the single sentances and the long stories.

----------


## Mzzkc

> Number three. I like both the single sentances and the long stories.



Thanks rubies! Here's one of each, just for you. ^.^

*¡Single Sentence Sizzler!®*

15.1.2011More Raptors (Non-Lucid)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> On a scenic hike, with friends and family, through Jurassic Park, our  other friends arrive just in time to be swarmed by a large pack of velociraptors; the katana my brother lent me keeps me alive as I skillfully remove jaws and sever major reptilian muscles.

----------


## Mzzkc

16.1.2011The Center (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






*Dream: Birds in Flight*
★★☆☆☆An interesting game, this is. Flight, life, through the perspective of a small bird. But it seems there is more to this game than meets the eye as soon I am met with a group of individuals, all derived from the game world. They're on a quest, a mission to find the center of everything, the hub of the multiverse. I follow them, cloaking myself with Invisibility, but my attempt to conceal my lurking fails as one of the group members bumps into me. Moving ahead, through an underpass, I try to make it look like nothing happened, but they're wise to my scheme, and from the underpass come scores of groups, each similar, but different, decoys to allow the escape of the original. *My frustration wakens me. . .

*DEILD: The Hub*
★★★☆☆I slip back into the thick of things, appearing, floating, above a bridge, the group from before ahead of me.

“How did he find us?!” shouts one of the four, exasperated at my appearance.

“It's called a WILD, bitch,” the expletive flows off my tongue.

Flying ahead, I realize the hub must be close, and sure enough, seated in a cold rock face, I find it. It's a. . . USB hub? _This is silly. There has to be more to it than this. Even an ethernet hub would be better. Hmm, I bet I could change it, change one of the ports, make it possible to easily move throughout dimensions._ So I do. But the results are more than I expected. . .

Inside the hub, I find a frog-like, almost slug-like being. It seems he takes requests, sending clients capable of coming to him through time and space, or bringing objects to them. He does it all through portals, which he creates and facilitates for the masses. I ask to return to Earth, to where I came from, and I'm treated to a vivid display of swirling dimensions and the vastness of my universe as I'm thrown through the portal, back to Earth, into the vast oceans of the past.

I'm a small amphibian, it seems, in the early days of life. A fish is about to eat me, and I have no way to defend myself. Acting quickly, I make a request to return to the hub, using a GUI I manage to prompt. Just like that, I'm whisked away to the hall from before, the foyer at the center of everything.
I decide starting a new life here might prove interesting. . .

*DILD: Prey*
★★★☆☆A chill permeates the room. They know what's coming, the people around me, and they're afraid. Crying and fear erupts around me as everyone starts to run. I lie still, on the floor, confused, yet calm. It forms to my right, a monster, a creature of nightmares, taught tan skin stretched across a huge, dog-like body. Hundreds of teeth, sharp and pointed, line its gaping maw. Death is on the agenda tonight, as it bounds at my unmoving body.

_Why has everyone gone? Why don't I care? Oh yes, that's why. . ._

With vigor I stand, and with quiet dignity I deliver a world-shattering kick into the gut of my would-be reaper. Death greets the beast before it can finish its tumbling flight, well before it hits the ground.

----------


## rubies3

just for me? ^o^ cool dream about the USB port. I LOL'd, I was not expecting that. However, I dont know about most of the games you talk about in your dreams, so sometimes I dont understand whats going on D;.
You are a very good writer, though! 8)

----------


## Mzzkc

> just for me? ^o^ cool dream about the USB port. I LOL'd, I was not expecting that. However, I dont know about most of the games you talk about in your dreams, so sometimes I dont understand whats going on D;.
> You are a very good writer, though! 8)



The game in that one was something that doesn't exist IWL, so no worries there.

And a big thank you for the compliment. ^.^

----------


## Mzzkc

Ugh, stress and busy-ness in the morning is absolutely destroying any chance of recall.

But. . .

----------


## Mzzkc

Had some odd Halo dreams last night in the midst of this HvZ madness. I'm having so much trouble sleeping; it's really starting to screw with me.

----------


## Raspberry

Aw  :Sad:  I hope your recall and sleep schedual gets back to normal soon  :SleepMeditate2: 

Reading your DJ always makes me determined to get better at lucid dreaming  ::D:  It pushes me when I feel I'm lacking motivation, so thanks for being awesome  :wink2:

----------


## Max ツ

Why, I must say, your DJ makes quality reading sound childish. ^_^

----------


## Mzzkc

Thanks for the words of encouragement guys. It means a lot. =)

*¡Single Sentence Sizzler!®*

15.1.2011Hellspawn (Non-Lucid)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> With the gifts granted unto me, I set wildlife ablaze and rent a man's heart from his chest, changing him for the better.

----------


## Mzzkc

Lotsa high intensity battles last night. Also purple cars.

----------


## Mzzkc

*¡Single Sentence Sizzler!®*

15.1.20113 Lucids 1 Sentence (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> Plagued by a shadowy dog, black as the deepest night, yellow eyes alight with a fiendish glow, I worked to release the many seals (set upon me to reduce my powers to a mere glimmer of what I possess) in order to fight back and reclaim my territory, my soul, myself.

----------


## Mzzkc

Double posts are cool I guess. =/

----------


## Mzzkc

22.3.2011Moonlit Mafia (Non-lucid)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Tall grass blows gently outside the locomotive, as the passengers spill onto the tracks. The train has stopped, some sort of malfunction the conductor says. 

We have no choice. 

By the end of the night, this dark, gravely track must be drenched in blood, deep and red.

“But who?” we wonder amongst ourselves, three groups, one innocent, the others not. In time the answer becomes clear: we'll vote, and the one we vote for will die by all our hands.

My group, my family of mafioso, begins planning, talking in hushed whispers within compartments, between train-cars. Our plan is a complex one, and it'll be hard to pull off, but the potential benefits outweigh the risks.

Step one, talk with the leader of the other mafia group, our enemies, convince him to join us and vote for the charismatic innocent riling up what would otherwise be sheep to our slaughter. He agrees, and the plan goes forward.

Step two, put forward our votes, and make contact with the leader of the innocents. Let him know we're on his side, as long as he votes for the leader of our enemy. He does, and before it's too late, we all switch our votes.

It's done. I think, grinning, as our victim is forcefully dragged away, into the swaying grass, where soon he'd struggle no more.

______________

I'm shot.

Dragging myself across the city street, I feel the hole in my chest, my lung. I sense the wet blood on my back, seeping through my blue dress shirt, mixing with the dirt and dust, still falling to the ground.

“Boss. . .” I spatter, reaching my hand up to the man in the purple suit and fedora walking away from me, revolver in hand. He turns, as I violently hack up blood onto the cold rocky ground. A raise of the arm, a pull of his finger, and another piece of molten lead fires into my back.

Everything fades to black.

----------


## Mzzkc

26.3.2011HvZ Hax (Non-lucid)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID






Surrounded on all sides, I fight back, blasting away at the horde, still thinking I'd get out of it alive. Alone in this battle, my squad had all died before me, for I was unable to protect them in the crucial moments before their lives were taken.

Zera, my blaster, my launcher of foam death, performs admirably, but even she can't stop these nimble Zeds from getting too close. A girl, new to the game, lunges at my right, reaching for me, looking to end me.

_Dammit!_ I think, as her hand starts to grasp at my shirt. _Only one option left. . ._

FWIP

My body disappears, blinking out of existence, as I teleport away, leaving my would be killer with a handful of air. On my reentry, I appear above the horde, on a grassy hill, the sun at my back, looking down on them. At this point, I could run, live to die another day, but. . . I've already gone this far.

FWIP

I TP closer and let off a shot, taking one of them down.

FWI—FWIP—FWIP

Again and again, I teleport, fire, teleport, fire, keeping a steady rhythm as I eliminate their numbers, one by one.

They can't keep up.

______________


“You cheated, hacked the system,” JTN, leader of the Zombie forces remands me, as the two of us stand on a rooftop, overlooking the battlefield.

“'Cheated' is a little harsh,” I tell him, Zera still hanging by the strap around my neck. “Besides, it's not like I got out alive anyways.”

“Still. . .”

----------


## Mzzkc

1.4.2011Ruined (Non-lucid)
★★★★★NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







With gusto, I sprint across the cool, black asphalt, brown sneakers propelling me forward with every pounding step. The horde looms in the distance, row upon row of agile, intelligent zombies. Knowingly, I dash forward, weaving through cars, crimson, white, and purple, cutting to the right with nothing but STAR, my trusty yellow Nitefinder, in hand. Nay, the zombies aren't on my tail; they're right in front of me.

They mock me, as I slow down, off to their rightmost flank. What could I possibly do with such a small weapon, they wondered? Was I even worth the effort of a charge?

Stopping, stepping back, I know they're right. 

_Well, at least about the former._

With a smile, I raise my arms, and lift a dart from the ground, twenty paces away. The zombies look in astonishment as the dart floats of its own accord, and their jaws drop when it fires through the air, nailing one unfortunate zed in the face.

But still, they mock me.

One dart won't be enough.

Both arms, and countless darts, rise at my command. My eye lit with a fiendish glint, I can't help smirking at their shock. Even as they charge, I'm alight with joy, as my darts rain upon them, taking out their front line. But despite my barrage, many of them remain untouched, and now they're upon me, here to devour me.

FWIP.

A quick teleport puts me behind their ranks, where I continue to wreak havoc. Every time they get close enough to do something, I teleport away and attack from a different side. Eventually, it becomes too much for them.

They quit, walk away, deband themselves.

_What have I done? Could it be I've singlehandedly ruined this Invitational._

My perspective cuts away. . .

______________


A girl walks along the same black asphalt I had run upon earlier. As she goes, she breaks the rear windows of every car she can. Another girl, part of the same horde I had just forced into ruin, goes to stop her, asking her what's wrong.

The first girl replies, “You know, when the game's on I can keep it under control; I can stay sane,” she rubs at her face, smearing the black ash covering her cheeks and forehead, “But now look what's happened. . .”

The second girl, yelling, remanding, starts: “That doesn't mean you—” but she's cut off as a knife pierces her pink skin-tight shirt and enters her gut. With a thump, she's lying on the ground, as the ash faced girl smirks and walks away. . .

______________


_What have I created?_

Years have passed since that fateful day, but the terror, the crazed female killer, remains at large. As her creator, I'm tasked with her extermination.

______________


We meet on a field of dead grass, my sword drawn, a machete with a complex, elegant, two-handed, design, her knives at the ready. In a flash of steel, we clash, crossing blades, determined to end the life of the other.

But alas.

The dreams fades.

----------


## Mzzkc

*¡Single Sentence Sizzler!®*

14.4.2011Anger Management (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> Spinning, swiping, with ferocious animosity and honed skill, I cut down the fell beasts, these dark, grotesque hell-dogs, as they swarm violently around me, snapping their maws in an attempt to devour me, but I finish the lot of them off with a tremendous, black Getsuga, tinged with a red fury, absorbing their power into my own; as they disintegrated into nothingness, I thought, _Time to abuse it_. . .

----------


## Mzzkc

School's been intense lately. Expect updates once summer starts up.

----------


## Mzzkc

Some dinosaur shenanigans last night while dealing with campus housing arrangements. But nothing worth writing up in detail.

----------


## Mzzkc

*¡Single Sentence Sizzler!®*

9.5.2011On My Back (DILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID





> _It's just a dream,_ I assure myself, sticking my hand into the dark wretch's open maw, stopping the biting, but failing to lessen the pressure of its long, black, flesh-torn arms as it pushes down onto my body, my neck, strangling me, leaving me cold as I lay alone on my back, alone in my thoughts, my mind.

----------


## Mzzkc

22.6.2011Fragmented Return (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







*Lucid Fragment: Death*
★★☆☆☆A battle for my life, for a friend's life, against Death itself raged on outside my house. Tall, hulking, bulging grey-flesh, a thin blob of a monster, Death wasn't your typical reaper, but that didn't matter to me, I couldn't let him take her, so I fought, blasted at the monster, darted around its attacks, tearing it down bit by bit, . .

*Fragment: Chasing*
★☆☆☆☆In order to escape my prison, I chased this man through the corridor, looking from behind the glass as he ran me in circles. But I had an ace in my pocket, a special ability none of them knew about**: Teleportation.

*Fragment: Dragons*
★★★☆☆After decapitating their General with a butcher knife, I took to the skies, commanding my dragons against the enemy's. At first, they were just over-sized cards, but with a little *imbued magic they came to life, fighting briefly before fading back into their two dimensional prison.

----------


## Mzzkc

22.6.2011Buggers (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







*Dream: Protection*
★★★★☆Tasked with protecting this girl around my age, I quickly discover she isn't human. No, she's one them, sent to understand human society and culture during this time of war. Even so, I find myself caring for this girl, and when the invasion finally does hit, and boulders are crashing down around us, I refuse to allow her to go back to _them_ only to have her body vaporized and her memories absorbed into their collective hive-mind. So, I nab a fighter jet and we flee. . . only to crash a short time afterwards on the border of a hick river-town.

The only people in town able to help us are asking too high a price, but she knows something about me, something I had forgotten. Our desperate situation and a reminder is all it takes for me to take the initiative, dredge our plane to the surface with my TK, and repair it instantly. . .

*Dream: Military School*
★★☆☆☆Enrolled in the academy, I find myself living a mix of military and student life, but things quickly get out of hand. Shenanigans ensue and I find myself taking a dip in full uniform in the lake the night before an important day. Apparently, it was the only thing I could do to avoid being caught out after curfew.

*Fragment: Bros.*
★★☆☆☆Super Nintendo graphics and a Mario Bros. Game take up my world, as I try help guide my brother through a particular difficult level. Unfortunately, he's being resistant. Normally I wouldn't care, but lives are at stake here, and one more spill into that lava would kill more than the sprite. . .

----------

